# Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

					Ein Leser hat uns darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass über Ebay jüngst wieder ein Grafikkartenkarton zum Preis von 360 Euro verkauft wurde. Die Überschrift des Angebots suggerierte dabei wie so oft, dass auch die Radeon R9 290X enthalten wäre. Ebay selbst könne nichts dagegen unternehmen, da der Verkäufer "alles richtig gemacht" habe. Es gilt weiterhin, die Produktbeschreibung genauestens durchzulesen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Hehe , 
manche Leute sind hald schon dumm^^
Jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf


----------



## Tierce (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Der Verkäufer ist ein schlechter Mensch.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Rechtlich im grünen Bereich, moralisch einfach zum Kotzen. 

Ich hätte das wohl auch für eine 290x gehalten im ersten Moment, hätte aber auch die Beschreibung gelesen, denke schon. Trotzdem  Nur weil andere Leute doof sind, heißt es nicht, dass man es ausnutzen muss.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Hehe ,
> manche Leute sind hald schon dumm^^
> Jeden Morgen steht ein Dummer auf


 
Schadenfreude ist die beste Freude was?


----------



## Flitzpiepe (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Genau. Und sicherlich könnte man uns dafür in einer KFZ-Werkstatt bescheißen und andere würden sagen: "Oh ist der dumm. Der merkt nicht einmal, dass ...." Asoziale Elemente sind das. Ich hoffe am Ende bekommt jeder, was er verdient.


----------



## Killcycle (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Egal, gibt's alles zurück im Laufe des Lebens.


----------



## bofri (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Weil viel Leute die Artikelbeschreibung nicht lesen, ist es auch so schwer einen Referenz-Grafikkartenkühler einer aktuellen Karte bei ebay zu bekommen. Die gehen oft für Preise einer ganzen Karte weg. Oftmals ist die Beschreibung aber auch einfach nur Betrug!


----------



## MOD6699 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Deckt sich eigentlich nicht mit meinem Verständnis von Rechtsordnung da er ja bewusst betrügt.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Tierce schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer ist ein schlechter Mensch.


 
Weil er andere Menschen ausnutzt und damit Geld macht? Dann wären wohl 80% der Leute in den "reichen"  Ländern schlecht O,o.
Ich bin auch einmal auf so etwas reingefallen, und zwar ging es um den Spectral Tiger von WoW. Das Mount geht so für 400-600 Euro weg. Ich habe ein billiges Angebot gesehen, und dachte mir nur der Verkäufer hat keine Ahnung. In seinen vorigen Verkäufen war nicht viel gamingartiges zu sehen. Tja, am Ende war es die Spectral Tiger Karte, aber nicht die mit einem Code, sondern nur eine stinknormale. >.>


----------



## Guadeno (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Der Verkäufer ist ein Arsch und der Käufer ein Idiot


----------



## Tierce (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ja, findest du es richtig was er getan hat? Nur weil andere so etwas tun, muss man doch nicht selbst auch die Leute über den Tisch ziehen.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Weil er andere Menschen ausnutzt und damit Geld macht? Dann wären wohl 80% der Leute in den "reichen"  Ländern schlecht O,o.
> Ich bin auch einmal auf so etwas reingefallen, und zwar ging es um den Spectral Tiger von WoW. Das Mount geht so für 400-600 Euro weg. Ich habe ein billiges Angebot gesehen, und dachte mir nur der Verkäufer hat keine Ahnung. In seinen vorigen Verkäufen war nicht viel gamingartiges zu sehen. Tja, am Ende war es die Spectral Tiger Karte, aber nicht die mit einem Code, sondern nur eine stinknormale. >.>


 
Wie meinst du das? Außerdem nutzt er nicht aus, der Verkäufer hat betrogen.


----------



## Pillax (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

es gibt auch leute die sammeln verpackungen von grafikkarten, und diese suchen gezielt nach verpackungen. also warum nicht anbieten? ok 360€, klar will der betrügen. aber jeden morgen steh nen dummer auf. wenn auch nur 1mal im text steht das es die verpackung ist, kannst du dem garnichts. is ja nich verboten, kannst auch 100000€ für ne verpackung verlangen.


----------



## Monsjo (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Außerdem nutzt er nicht aus, der Verkäufer hat betrogen. Da sehe ich einen Unterschied. Denn Ausnutzung impliziert eine Kooperation des Ausgenutzen (auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick paradox anmutet).


 
Er hat doch niemanden betrogen.  Wenn jemand nicht genau guckt was er kauft ist er mMn selbst Schuld. Klar ist es eine ziemlich miese Nummer, aber kein Betrug.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Moralisch würde ich schon Täuschung unterstellen. Vor allem eingedenk der Tatsache, dass die Einstiegsgebühr bei 280 Euro lag. Das macht ja niemand, der ernsthaft einen nicht mal alten Grafikkartenkarton verkaufen will. Mit Rechnung!


----------



## Pillax (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Moralisch würde ich schon Täuschung unterstellen. Vor allem eingedenk der Tatsache, dass die Einstiegsgebühr bei 280 Euro lag. Das macht ja niemand, der ernsthaft einen nicht mal alten Grafikkartenkarton verkaufen will. Mit Rechnung!



wenn du dein auto verkaufst, das 1000€ wert ist, aber 10000€ bekommst, ist es dann betrug und ich bekomme dich wegen täuschung dran? ich denke nicht. da haste als käufer keine chance.


----------



## kr4yzed (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Killcycle schrieb:


> Egal, gibt's alles zurück im Laufe des Lebens.


 
Karma's a b i t c h!

Echt ne ziemlich schäbige Aktion und es gibt nun mal ein paar gutgläubige Menschen. Das hat nicht unbedingt was damit zu tun ein Idiot zu sein. Aber einer der Gründe warum ich ebay eher meide. Trotzdem sollte man grade auf ebay alles lieber 3x lesen.


----------



## poiu (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

@Pillax

Du hast immer aber noch ein Auto und nicht ein Poster/Foto von einem Auto, das ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied. 

Man kann ehrlich nur hoffen das der Käufer eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hat und dem Verkäufer etwas Ärger bereitet.

@PCGH_Thilo

joop das riecht schon nach Absicht

Wobei man bei ebay bei so wenigen Bewertungen und solch exklusiven Produkten immer vorher das Hirn einschalten sollte


----------



## Aemkeisdna (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Wenn ich 360 € ausgeben will , dann lese ich mir das 10x durch um wirklich sicher zu gehen. 
Evtl. Verkäufer kontaktieren.


----------



## facehugger (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ebay ist schon lange nicht mehr das, was es einmal war. Lug und Betrug sind da oft eher Normalität statt Ausnahme! Hatte gerade letztens wieder so einen Fall im Bekanntenkreis. Eine kaum genutzte (als neu deklarierte) HDD hatte laut Crystal Disk doch tatsächlich schon fast 9000 Betriebsstunden hinter sich. Zudem hatte sie auf einmal schon 2 Vorbesitzer (hat sich dann im nachhinein herausgestellt)! 

Deswegen sollte man gerade bei einem so hochpreisigen "Papp"-Artikel 3x hinschaun und den Anbieter zusätzlich zum Artikel ausquetschen. Ebay wird zudem einen Teufel tun und dem Käufer entgegenkommen, die verdienen doch an jedem Verkauf mit und das nicht zu wenig...

Gruß


----------



## Gast20141 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Das ist offenbar betrug, der Käufer sollte Anzeige bei Staatsanwaltschaft in Berlin erstatten. Der Verkäufer muss _klar und deutlich_ angeben, dass es sich nur um die Originalverpackung handelt - und genau das hat er nicht getan. Es gibt dazu sogar ein Urteil.

Dumm ist nur der Verkäufer, denn er wird mit seinem Betrugsversuch nicht durchkommen. Der Betrüger wird von der Staatsanwaltschaft einen auf den Deckel bekommen.

Jedenfalls zeigt Ebay abermals, dass man diesen Saftladen möglichst vermeiden sollte. Die Auktion riecht mächtig nach Betrug, aber das interessiert Ebay selbstverständlich nicht, sie wollen nur die 10%-ige Provision kassieren.


----------



## Namaker (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Weil er andere Menschen ausnutzt und damit Geld macht? Dann wären wohl 80% der Leute in den "reichen"  Ländern schlecht O,o.


 Stimmt doch


----------



## Original-80 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Muss man nicht immer sein Sprüchlein: "..da Privatverkauf keine Gewährleistung oder Rücknahme." darunterpinseln, um als Privater die besonderen Ansprüche welche bei Onlineverkäufen gelten auszuschließen?

Da hier so etwas nicht steht würde ichs mit Rücktritt vom Kauf versuchen. Vielleicht hat der Schildbürger ja Glück.


----------



## Lelwani (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil oder wie war das


----------



## Ryle (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Auch wenn der Verkäufer noch so fragwürdig handelte, ist der Käufer bzw. die gesamte Bieterschaft einfach hänge...
Das gesamte Angebot weißt ziemlich eindeutig darauf hin, dass es sich hierbei nur um die OVP und die Rechnung handelt. Sogar die Kategorie ist richtig gewählt worden, also wer eben blind kauft...

Man könnte versuchen dem Verkäufer etwas Angst einzujagen in dem man mit Irrtum oder arglistiger Täuschung zum Anwalt rennt und dem Typen mal Post zukommen lässt. Wenn dieser es aber darauf anlegt, dürfte der Käufer rechtlich eher schlechte Karten haben.



> Muss man nicht immer sein Sprüchlein: "..da Privatverkauf keine Gewährleistung oder Rücknahme." darunterpinseln, um als Privater die besonderen Ansprüche welche bei Onlineverkäufen gelten auszuschließen.
> 
> Da hier so etwas nicht steht würde ichs mit Rücktritt vom Kauf versuchen. Vielleicht hat der Schildbürger ja Glück.


Nein das wird nur immer und immer wieder kopiert obwohl es zum Großteil völliger Unsinn ist. Widerruf oder Rückgabe gibt es nur bei gewerblichen Verkäufen. Garantie gibt nur der Hersteller. Das einzige was du ausschließen kannst ist die gesetzliche Gewährleistung und damit kommt man in diesem Fall nicht weit.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

ach deswegen bekam ich meine Reparierte Karte nicht wieder im Original Karton aus der Reperatur zurück...


----------



## beren2707 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

SSKM (selbst schuld, kein Mitleid). Klar ist es eine Sauerei, dass solche Angebote durch geschicktes Vorgehen "legitim" sind, aber wenn manchen Leuten eine Sicherung durchbrennt und die Gier jegliche Vernunft besiegt (klar, eine 290X in OVP verkauft man doch gerne deutlich unter Wert ), haben sie es mMn manchmal nicht besser verdient.


----------



## Funkill (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Nur weil Ebay sagt, dass es für sie kein Grund zum einschreiten sei heißt das noch lange nicht, dass alles rechtlich i.O. st. Für mich kommt der Fall stark an die "arglistige Täuschung" heran. Hier wird alles unternommen um den eigentlichen zu erwerbenden Gegenstand zu suggerieren. Vor allem die Beigabe der Rechnung lässt etwas anderes Vermuten und der Verkäufer ist einzig daran interessiert einen anderen Eindruck zu erwecken als das, was eigentlich angeboten wird. Diese Verschleierungsabsicht dient einzig der Täuschung und nicht dem Verkauf des eigentlichen Produktes. Ob dieser Fall vor Gericht so bestand hätte ist fraglich. Letztendlich würde wahrscheinlich entschieden werden, Produkte als solche auch auszuschreiben. Allerdings bin ich kein Richter.


----------



## Bruce89 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Bei der Auktion von der du sprichst, war die Sache aber etwas anders, da wurden alle möglichen Produktinformationen eingeführt, nur um von der Tatsache abzulenken, dass es nur der Karton ist. Hier wurden keine Merkmale der Karte eingeführt und, wenn man ehrlich ist, steht 100% deutlich da, dass es nur den Karton gibt, ABER (lesen bevor böse Posts kommen) ich hoffe trotzdem, dass niemand mit sowas durchkommt. Warum? Klar. Ich kann auch jeden unbedarften übern Tisch ziehen, wenn es um Sachen geht, die ich verstehe, aber gerade heute war ich in einer gezwungener Weise in einer anderen Werkstatt (tja paar hundert Kilometer entfernt) und habe einen Freund mitgehabt (er ist KFZ Mechatroniker) und der hat den Kostenvoranschlag erst einmal auseinander ("Bei dem Motortyp ist das doch gar nicht notwendig!) genommen und mir schönes Geld ersparrt.
Ich alleine hätte
a) ewig googlen müssen oder
b) mich auf den Fachmann verlassen wollen

Unbedarfte übern Tisch ziehen, ist abartig und wird hoffentlich irgendwann auf einen zurückkommen. Auch der Spruch mit "Wer lesen kann..." machts für mich nicht besser, da dies nur Balsam für den eigenen Charakter sein soll.


----------



## Nazzy (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Im Internet kann man so leicht Geld verdienen, man muss halt nur etwas "hinterlistig" sein. Auch wenn der Käufer "dumm" war, sowas wünscht man keinem.


----------



## hellm (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

hoffentlich hat er mit paypal bezahlt. damit geht das mit den betrügereien auch in die andere richtung, thema "ich habe die ware nie erhalten".

trotzdem schweinerei. auch das opfer als dumm hinzustellen hilft da nicht weiter. indiskutabel und in keiner kultur respektierlich. auch nicht mit darwin zu entschuldigen, da war eh die rede von anpassung, nicht von stärke. und sowas ist weder clever noch stark, ich würd diesen verkäufern einfach mal mittels "ein paar auf die fresse" den horizont erweitern. armselig.


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



dexplus schrieb:


> Das ist offenbar betrug, der Käufer sollte Anzeige bei Staatsanwaltschaft in Berlin erstatten. Der Verkäufer muss _klar und deutlich_ angeben, dass es sich nur um die Originalverpackung handelt - und genau das hat er nicht getan. Es gibt dazu sogar ein Urteil.


Der Artikel steht in der Kategorie Kartons und es steht auch in der Beschreibung das ein Karton verkauft wird, genau das zeigt auch das Bild. 
Es handelt sich in meinen Augen in keinem Falle um Betrug, da der VK an keinem Punkt behauptet hat etwas anderes als einen Karton zu liefern.

Kein Mitleid mit dem Käufer, da er zu dumm war festzustellen auf was er da genau bietet. 
Das stellt hier auch kein Problem dar.


----------



## Nuallan (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Uralter Trick. Aber es gibt ja ständig neue Ebay-Anfänger. Wenn mir mal sowas passiert sollte der Verkäufer lieber keine Absenderadresse auf den Karton schreiben..


----------



## Ryle (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



> hoffentlich hat er mit paypal bezahlt. damit geht das mit den betrügereien auch in die andere richtung, thema "ich habe die ware nie erhalten".


Das klappt aber nur bei virtuellen Gütern oder wenn du als Verkäufer so dumm bist und verschickst unversichert. Solange du ne Tracking ID hast kann dir der Käufer gar nichts, auch wenn du ihm nur nen Stein schickst. Ebay ist eben einfach ein Saftladen. Da biste weder als Käufer noch als Verkäufer sicher und wirst eigentlich überall verarscht wenn du nicht aufpasst.


----------



## foofighter656 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Als Käufer würde ich dann auf eine persönliche Abholung bestehen, und wer weiß was dann so alles passiert...


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Hmm ich hätte hier noch eine LG LED Monitor OVP und eine Bequiet e9480 CM OVP mit rechnungen liegen. Mag die jemand haben?


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



foofighter656 schrieb:


> Als Käufer würde ich dann auf eine persönliche Abholung bestehen, und wer weiß was dann so alles passiert...


 Eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung wenn du dem VK weh tust.


----------



## Bruce89 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Artikel steht in der Kategorie Kartons und es steht auch in der Beschreibung das ein Karton verkauft wird, genau das zeigt auch das Bild.
> Es handelt sich in meinen Augen in keinem Falle um Betrug, da der VK an keinem Punkt behauptet hat etwas anderes als einen Karton zu liefern.
> 
> Kein Mitleid mit dem Käufer, da er zu dumm war festzustellen auf was er da genau bietet.
> Das stellt hier auch kein Problem dar.



Ist klar, er hatte ja auch keine Intentionen ... Karton wird für 280€ eingestellt und einen zweideutigen Satz...
Die Dummheit anderer rechtfertigt nicht den eigenen verdorbenen Charakter ... Der Typ ist ein Dieb und Betrüger hmm vielleicht wäre die Scharia doch nicht so schlecht? ach ne, Abholung als Zahlart auswählen und dann wird er den Karton schon behalten.


----------



## Nuallan (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Eine Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung wenn du dem VK weh tust.


 
Die Anzeige würde er sich nicht mehr trauen wenn ich ihn besucht habe..



Bruce89 schrieb:


> Ist klar, er hatte ja auch keine Intentionen ... Karton wird für 280€ eingestellt und einen zweideutigen Satz...



Wo ist der Satz denn zweideutig? Habs mir grade angeguckt. Da steht eindeutig, dass ein Karton verkauft wird, und sonst nix. Der Käufer ist ein Vollidiot.


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Gier, mehr nicht. Wenn die Käufer nicht lesen selbst schuld. Hab selbst mal eine PS3 OVP Verkauft... Wollte eigentlich nur das leute mit ihrere Gebrauchten eine Wertsteigerung bekommen. Das die echt so dumm sind und bieten darauf über 100€... 

Wer nicht lesen kann, sollte bei Ebay schonmal nichts kaufen.


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Bruce89 schrieb:


> Ist klar, er hatte ja auch keine Intentionen ... Karton wird für 280€ eingestellt und einen zweideutigen Satz...


 Ich darf für jedes Produkt jeden Preis verlangen. So kann ich auch einen Topf mit Hundecheiße  für 1 Mio bei ebay in die Abteilung Kunst stellen. Deswegen sehe ich keinen Grund ihn für das Angebot eines Artikels zu einem von ihm bestimmten Preis etwas vorzuwerfen.
Mag sein das der Satz alleine nicht komplett eindeutig ist, dies wird er aber mit der Kategorie in der der Artikel angeboten wurde, dieser lässt nur den Schluss zu das es sich hierbei nur um den Karton handelt.
Damit ist der Satz doch wieder eindeutig.


----------



## Bruce89 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Die Anzeige würde er sich nicht mehr trauen wenn ich ihn besucht habe..
> 
> 
> 
> Wo ist der Satz denn zweideutig? Habs mir grade angeguckt. Da steht eindeutig, dass ein Karton verkauft wird, und sonst nix. Der Käufer ist ein Vollidiot.


 
Ich verstehe ihn ja auch, aber man passt immer den einfachsten Leuten die Angebote an - darum steht auch in den USA immer Vorsicht heiß auf den Kaffee. Ich hätte geschrieben "Originalverpackung einer ..." ABER dies macht man nur, wenn man keine Verwechslung will..

Wer sagt, dass man verletzen muss. Viele knicken schon bei geringen Druck ein und da ich eine Rechtsschutz habe, kann ich gleich mit Anwalt auftauchen und ihm die Kosten eines Verfahrens vorrechen lassen und ich hätte auch kein Problem es dann darauf ankommen zu lassen.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Frechheit sonders gleichen so etwas!!! das währe für mich auf jedenfall das letzte mal gewesen mit so einem Kauf bei denen


----------



## Azzteredon (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

ich hab leider überhaupt kein Mitleid mit dem Käufer. Grade auf Ebay ist doch bekannt das es oft so gemacht wird, wenn ich was auf Ebay ersteigere dann lese ich mir die Artikelbeschreibung oft durch.

Hatte auch schon 2 Glücksgriffe in denen ein als "defekt" verkauftes DFI-Board, und ein ebenfalls "defektes" Evga-Board (beide LGA 775) wunderbar funktioniert haben... beides zu Spottpreisen.

Augen auf beim Ebay-Kauf 



a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> Frechheit sonders gleichen so etwas!!! das währe für mich auf jedenfall das letzte mal gewesen mit so einem Kauf bei denen


 

Wieso? Ebay kann doch nichts dafür wenn der Käufer sich nicht genau anschaut was er da eigentlich kauft... Und ganz ehrlich? würdet ihr bei einem Gebot von 360€ nicht 1000mal die Beschreibungen durchlesen usw.? Mir sitzt das Geld nicht so locker dass ich das nicht tun würde...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Wo ist der Satz denn zweideutig? Habs mir grade angeguckt. Da steht eindeutig, dass ein Karton verkauft wird, und sonst nix. Der Käufer ist ein Vollidiot.


 
Zweideutig würde ich es nicht nennen aber eindeutig ist eindeutig was anderes.



> Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine AMD Radeon R9 290X-Originalverpackung und die Rechnung. Alles in einem neuen zustand.


 
 Es ist sehr irreführend allein schon das - in der Bezeichnung. Grammatikalisch korrekt würde man sagen: "Hallo, ich verkaufe hier die Originalverpackung einer AMD..."

 Ergo ist das eine stark verwaschene Aussage und ich würde das so nicht auf mir sitzen lassen als Käufer. Wobei er/sie das ja vllt. noch mitbekommen hat und nicht bezahlt hat.


----------



## Bruce89 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich darf für jedes Produkt jeden Preis verlangen. So kann ich auch einen Topf mit Hundecheiße  für 1 Mio bei ebay in die Abteilung Kunst stellen. Deswegen sehe ich keinen Grund ihn für das Angebot eines Artikels zu einem von ihm bestimmten Preis etwas vorzuwerfen.
> Mag sein das der Satz alleine nicht komplett eindeutig ist, dies wird er aber mit der Kategorie in der der Artikel angeboten wurde, dieser lässt nur den Schluss zu das es sich hierbei nur um den Karton handelt.
> Damit ist der Satz doch wieder eindeutig.


 
Würde ich kaufen, aber nur, wenn die ******* aus Gold ist  Ne, ich kaufe nur Schnee bei ebay.
Wie gesagt, ich verstehe es und achte auch auf die Kategorien, aber viele Leute die keine Ahnung von Technik haben - übrigens sind die nicht gleich dumm - werden das nicht sehen und ich will damit kein Geld machen, wer sich damit gut fühlt. Bitte.


----------



## AMG38 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Es ist und bleibt weiterhin Betrug. Nur weil etwas rechtlich gesehen "okay" ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass es kein Betrug wäre. Das zeigt nur, wie undurchdacht Regelungen bezüglich solchen Fällen sind. 
Ich hoffe für den Verkäufer, dass er im Leben mal so richtig auf die Schnauze fällt. Bei diesen moralisch verkrüppelten Menschen wird mir einfach nur schlecht


----------



## Wavebreaker (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Bruce89 schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass man verletzen muss. Viele knicken schon bei geringen Druck ein und da ich eine Rechtsschutz habe, kann ich gleich mit Anwalt auftauchen und ihm die Kosten eines Verfahrens vorrechen lassen und ich hätte auch kein Problem es dann darauf ankommen zu lassen.



Bloß würde Dir der Anwalt im Endeffekt nichts nützen, weil, wie eBay richtigerweise klargestellt hat, hat der Verkäufer niemaden betrogen. Er hat sogar die Ware in der richtigen Kategorie (Kartons, etc.) angeboten. Wer so dämlich ist und nicht genau hinschaut, der hats, sorry, nicht anders verdient.

Dass das möglicherweise die Intention des Verkäufers gewesen ist, kann ja sein und mag moralisch fragwürdig sein, aber es ist alles legal abgelaufen. Von daher kannst Du zwar einen Anwalt bemühen, aber bei rumkommen wird nichts.


----------



## jamie (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Das Angebot wurde ja extra darauf ausgerichtet, das Leute das verwechseln. Da es nun mal eine Eigenart von eBay ist, das man oft viele Angebote überfliegt und gleichzeitig verfolgt, ist da eine große Gefahr gegeben. eBay sollte da, allein schon wegen des Imageschadens, eingreifen und solchem Betrug ein Ende setzen!


----------



## JTRch (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Wie hat mal einer gesagt: Leute die so dumm sind, haben es verdient ausgebeutet zu werden.

Absolut gar kein Mitleid. Es ist allgemein ein Trend in der heutigen schnelllebigen Welt Sachen nicht richtig zu lesen, sondern zu überfliegen. Spätestens wenn es um Geld geht, sollte man seine eigene Faulheit überwinden und halt mal wirklich sauber alles durch lesen. Man stelle sich vor, solche Leute unterzeichnen Versicherungsverträge oder ein Bausparvertrag oder kauft gar eine Immobilie.


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



AMG38 schrieb:


> Es ist und bleibt weiterhin Betrug.


§ 263
Betrug
1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch *Vorspiegelung falscher* oder durch* Entstellung *oder* Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen* einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
§ 263 StGB Betrug - dejure.org
Der Tatbestand erfüllt ( nach meiner Laien Meinung) diesen Paragrafen nicht, demnach ist es kein Betrug.


----------



## marcus_T (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Wavebreaker schrieb:


> Bloß würde Dir der Anwalt im Endeffekt nichts nützen, weil, wie eBay richtigerweise klargestellt hat, hat der Verkäufer niemaden betrogen. Er hat sogar die Ware in der richtigen Kategorie (Kartons, etc.) angeboten. Wer so dämlich ist und nicht genau hinschaut, der hats, sorry, nicht anders verdient.
> 
> Dass das möglicherweise die Intention des Verkäufers gewesen ist, kann ja sein und mag moralisch fragwürdig sein, aber es ist alles legal abgelaufen. Von daher kannst Du zwar einen Anwalt bemühen, aber bei rumkommen wird nichts.


 

wenigstens einer der hier lesen kann .....

kartons, verpackung sagt doch alles aus, wer für eine schachtel mit rechnung soviel geld ausgibt hat eben zu viel davon.


----------



## AMG38 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Wavebreaker schrieb:


> Wer so dämlich ist und nicht genau hinschaut, der hats, sorry, nicht anders verdient.


 
Sorry aber deine Aussage ist unterste Schublade. Menschliche Beziehungen, sei es privat oder geschäftlich, basieren nicht auf Misstrauen. Natürlich soll der Käufer sich genau informieren, aber nicht bei jedem Artikel denken müssen "Moment mal, ist das denn jetzt ne Verarsche ?"

Bei solchen irreführenden Überschriften, drauf gesch... in welcher Kategorie der Artikel ist, muss der Verkäufer haften. Wenn er das nicht tut, dann ist nicht der irregeführte und verarschte Kunde dämlich, sondern das Gesetz in dem Falle.


----------



## AMG38 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



turbosnake schrieb:


> § 263
> Betrug
> 1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch *Vorspiegelung falscher* oder durch* Entstellung *oder* Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen* einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> § 263 StGB Betrug - dejure.org
> Der Tatbestand erfüllt ( nach meiner Laien Meinung) diesen Paragrafen nicht, demnach ist es kein Betrug.


 
Du zitierst hier das Gesetz. Allerdings solltest du meine Aussage schon im Kontext betrachten.



> Nur weil etwas rechtlich gesehen "okay" ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass es kein Betrug wäre


----------



## Toffelwurst (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Das Hauptproblem an Ebay ist, dass die Leute es mehr als Spaßplattform sehen und sich nicht bewusst sind, dass sie mit einem gültigen Zuschlag einen rechtswirksamen Kaufvertrag eingegangen sind.

Und ganz ehrlich, wer bei dieser Auktion ernsthaft geglaubt hat er würde auf einen Grafikkarte bieten, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Kategorie Kartons und in der Beschreibung steht glasklar, dass es sich um einen Karton handelt.

Null Mitleid und ich hoffe der Käufer ist auch noch so dumm und bezahlt nicht bzw. ficht das Ganze rechtlich an. Wenn er dann noch an einen Anwalt gerät, der auf Kohle aus ist und nicht die Erfolglosigkeit einer Klage anspricht kann er die Verfahrenskosten auch noch tragen und hat hoffentlich eine Lektion fürs Leben gelernt.


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



> drauf gesch... in welcher Kategorie der Artikel ist, muss der Verkäufer haften.


Ich denke nicht, aber das soll einer Bestätigen der Ahnung von dem Thema hat.
Dazu ist die Kategorie ja dar, nach deinem Gedankengang könnte man sie gleich komplett abschaffen, da sie keinen Einfluss haben.



> Nur weil etwas rechtlich gesehen "okay" ist, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass es kein Betrug wäre


Doch es ist kein Betrug, da das Gesetzt es nicht als Betrug sieht. Dein Gebrauch des Wortes ist hier einfach willkürlich und falsch, das Gesetzt gibt die Vorlage wann dieser Begriff richtig und wann falsch ist.


----------



## MagicMongo (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Wer bei ebay kauft,ist echt "selber Schuld" .
 Zweimal hab ich dort etwas gekauft und wurde beschissen. Ein drittes mal gab und gibt es nicht. 


gruß


----------



## XeloGTX (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

*Kategorie:* Büro & Schreibwaren > Versandsmaterialine > Faltkartons & -Schachteln > Sonstiges

Wer einfach blind kauft ist doch klar selber schuld - Man muss nur richtig lesen können.
Klar ist das provoziert worden, das sowas passiert, aber wer drauf reinfällt obwohl es da steht - Sorry.


----------



## Shurchil (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Gibt's noch eine komplette Produktbeschreibung von dem? Würde ich auch gern mal probieren. Wieso aus der Dummheit anderer keinen Profit schlagen? Meiner Meinung nach ist der Käufer selber schuld. Bei so einer Überschrift/Beschriftung frage ich zum Beispiel immer explizit nach. Wenn der Verkäufer mir keine Garantie oder eindeutige Aussage gibt, kauf ich da nicht. So einfach.


----------



## ghorgal (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



JTRch schrieb:


> Wie hat mal einer gesagt: Leute die so dumm sind, haben es verdient ausgebeutet zu werden.



das denke ich mir auch jedesmal bei einem neuen teil von call of duty.


----------



## Bruce89 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem an Ebay ist, dass die Leute es mehr als Spaßplattform sehen und sich nicht bewusst sind, dass sie mit einem gültigen Zuschlag einen rechtswirksamen Kaufvertrag eingegangen sind.
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich, wer bei dieser Auktion ernsthaft geglaubt hat er würde auf einen Grafikkarte bieten, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Kategorie Kartons und in der Beschreibung steht glasklar, dass es sich um einen Karton handelt.
> 
> Null Mitleid und ich hoffe der Käufer ist auch noch so dumm und bezahlt nicht bzw. ficht das Ganze rechtlich an. Wenn er dann noch an einen Anwalt gerät, der auf Kohle aus ist und nicht die Erfolglosigkeit einer Klage anspricht kann er die Verfahrenskosten auch noch tragen und hat hoffentlich eine Lektion fürs Leben gelernt.


 
Wenn er einer Versicherung hat, müsste er dies nicht tragen - zumindest sagt meine, wenn mein Anwalt sagt es besteht Chancen übernehmen wir immer. Die Chancen wer gewinnt sind nicht 100% eindeutigt manchmal haben Richter dem Verkäufer recht gegeben (Steht alles da besser lesen) manchmal dem Käufer (undeutige Schreibweise). 
Pauschal kann man hier nicht sagen, wie geurteilt werden würde.


EDIT:
Hey, aber der Thread ist für eines gut ... ich weiß nun bei wem ich hier vom Forum 150% hnschaue und notfalls nichts kaufen werde (warum nicht aus der Dummheit Profit schlagen...)


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



> Gibt's noch eine komplette Produktbeschreibung von dem?


Ja


> Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine AMD Radeon R9 290X-Originalverpackung und die Rechnung. Alles in einem neuen zustand.
> [Leerzeilen von mir entfernt]
> Viel Spaß beim bieten


http://www.ebay.de/itm/AMD-Radeon-R...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Der Satz wirkt auf mich auch richtig und eindeutig.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Völlig legitim

Es war auch in der richtigen Kategorie, nämlich bei Verpackungs Material.

Wer darauf bietet und eine Grafikkarte erwartet ist einfach nur dumm und Analphabet


----------



## N00bler (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Deswegen bestelle ich Hardware auf Alternate.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Und ich kaufe Möbel bei ikea


----------



## marcus_T (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

der käufer bekommt nicht mal sein geld über PP zurück da alles da steht was er kauft, sogar noch abgebildet.

ich kaufe nur das was ich sehe, nur abgebildete kartons von irgendwas nie. egal unter was die eingestellt sind.
ich fage auch nach ob der inhalt vorhanden ist und mitversendet wird 
.....und ab 50€ nur mit paypal.
nur eine negative bewertung von 1000 als privater verkäufer und ich lasse die finger von dem .......
und null oder eine erst recht.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



marcus_T schrieb:


> wenigstens einer der hier lesen kann .....
> 
> kartons, verpackung sagt doch alles aus, wer für eine schachtel mit rechnung soviel geld ausgibt hat eben zu viel davon.



Wenn ich meine Brille abnehme, dann kann ich das nicht lesen, bei der kleinen Schriftgröße wie Ebay die Kategorien anzeigt. Wenn sie es noch kleiner schreiben, dann kann man das kleine A bald nicht mehr von einem punkt unterscheiden.

 @FanboyOfMyself
 Ich hoffe das war sarkastisch.


----------



## AMG38 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Dass man selber schuld ist nicht auf die Kategorie zu achten ist ja okay, aber dass die Provokation gesetzmäßig auch "okay" ist, ist das was absolut nicht akzeptabel ist. Wenn der Verkäufer nicht für seine Irreführung haftet, zeigt, ich wiederhole mich, dass es Lücken im Gesetz gibt. Denn Gesetze sollten auf moralisch vertretbare Werte basieren. Wenn in einem Land Diebstahl nicht verboten ist, sagt man dann auch, dass der Beklaute dumm und dämlich ist, nur weil er sich beklauen lassen hat ? Oder behebt man nicht lieber das Problem an der Quelle ? 

Die Lücke im Gesetz erlaubt es einfach jedem Verkäufer, irreführende Überschriften für Artikel zu verwenden. Diese Möglichkeit sollte verboten werden.


----------



## Toffelwurst (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Bruce89 schrieb:


> Pauschal kann man hier nicht sagen, wie geurteilt werden würde.


 
So ein Fall dürfte es nach einer Prüfung nicht mal bis vor Gericht schaffen, die Sachlage ist dafür einfach zu eindeutig.
Es gibt da auch kein hätte, wäre, könnte, die Kategorie weist eindeutig darauf hin und die Artikelbeschreibung spricht ebenfalls eindeutig von einer Verpackung.
Keinerlei Diskussionsgrundlage.




AMG38 schrieb:


> Dass man selber schuld ist nicht auf die Kategorie zu achten ist ja okay, aber dass die Provokation gesetzmäßig auch "okay" ist, ist das was absolut nicht akzeptabel ist. Wenn der Verkäufer nicht für seine Irreführung haftet, zeigt, ich wiederhole mich, dass es Lücken im Gesetz gibt. Denn Gesetze sollten auf moralisch vertretbare Werte basieren. Wenn in einem Land Diebstahl nicht verboten ist, sagt man dann auch, dass der Beklaute dumm und dämlich ist, nur weil er sich beklauen lassen hat ? Oder behebt man nicht lieber das Problem an der Quelle ?
> 
> Die Lücke im Gesetz erlaubt es einfach jedem Verkäufer, irreführende Überschriften für Artikel zu verwenden. Diese Möglichkeit sollte verboten werden.


 

Das Einzige was du mit solchen Gesetzen erreichst ist, dass bei uns bald genauso viele treudoofe, entmündigte Schafe unterwegs sind wie in den USA, denen man erklären muss, dass ein frisch gebrühter Kaffee heiß ist oder, dass man seine Katze verdammt nochmal NICHT in der Mikrowelle trocknen kann. Sry, aber da bin ich verdammt froh, dass das bei uns nicht so ist und Leute für ihre Dummheit und fehlende Eigenverantwortung in dieser Art und Weise "bestraft" werden.

Menschen muss man zu eigenverantwortlichem Handeln erziehen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

@Toffelwust

Wo bitte ist das eindeutig? Zeig mir wo das eindeutig grammatikalisch zu sehen ist? Oder lies einfach mal mein Posting von vorhin.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Leider ist das Gebot nicht rechtens, egal ob Karton drin stand oder nicht.
280€ Startpreis zählt laut BGB unter Wucher:


> In Deutschland ist Wucher in § 138  Abs. 2 BGB geregelt. Nichtig ist demnach ein zweiseitiges Rechtsgeschäft,
> durch das jemand unter Ausbeutung der Zwangslage, der Unerfahrenheit, des Mangels an Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche eines anderen sich oder einem Dritten für eine Leistung Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder gewähren lässt, die in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zu der Leistung stehen.
> Es handelt sich also um eine rechtshindernde Einwendung, das Rechtsgeschäft muss nach Bereicherungsrecht rückabgewickelt werden. Nichtig ist auch das dingliche Erfüllungsgeschäft, weil das Gesetz nicht nur das Versprechen, sondern auch das Gewähren erwähnt. Allerdings bleibt das Erfüllungsgeschäft des Wucherers selbst wirksam. (siehe Wortlaut „... oder gewähren lässt“).
> Die engen gesetzlichen Grenzen des Wuchers werden dadurch überbrückt, dass bei wucherähnlichen Rechtsgeschäften stattdessen § 138  Abs. 1 BGB (Sittenwidrigkeit) mit gleicher Rechtsfolge eingreift.



Da der Preis so hoch war, wurde man einfach getäuscht, der nicht Rechtskräftig der Vertrag.


----------



## Bruce89 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> So ein Fall dürfte es nach einer Prüfung nicht mal bis vor Gericht schaffen, die Sachlage ist dafür einfach zu eindeutig.
> Es gibt da auch kein hätte, wäre, könnte, die Kategorie weist eindeutig darauf hin und die Artikelbeschreibung spricht ebenfalls eindeutig von einer Verpackung.
> Keinerlei Diskussionsgrundlage.


Es wurden schon ganz andere Sachen vor Gericht zugelassen, also so schlecht stehen die Chancen da gar nicht und eindeutig ist für mich etwas anderes ... aber lassen wir den Deutschkurs. Für dich ist es eben eindeutig ok.


----------



## Toffelwurst (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> @Toffelwust
> 
> Wo bitte ist das eindeutig? Zeig mir wo das eindeutig grammatikalisch zu sehen ist? Oder lies einfach mal mein Posting von vorhin.


 


> Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine AMD Radeon R9 290X-Originalverpackung und die Rechnung. Alles in einem neuen zustand.



Worterweiterungen bei Bezeichnungen mit "-" anzuhängen ist durchaus üblich im deutschen Sprachgebrauch, falls du nicht der Meinung bist, dann liest du dir mal Arktikelbschreibungen und Überschriften großer Versandhäuser durch.

Da du ja auf die grammatikalische Richtigkeit hinaus willst, wäre sogar diese Version grammatikalisch richtig:



> Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine AMD Radeon R9 290X Originalverpackung und die Rechnung. Alles in einem neuen zustand.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Es hilft wohl nur lesen, lesen und lesen und im Zweifel die Finger davon zu lassen. Ich denke schon das Ebay was machen könnte bei einer zweideutigen Offerte, die Frage wäre dann ob die es denn wollen und denen Aufwand zu hoch ist. Aber bei der Piratenbucht sollten doch alle Sinne geschärft sein da so etwas ja nicht das 1. mal war.


----------



## AMG38 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Das Einzige was du mit solchen Gesetzen erreichst ist, dass bei uns bald genauso viele treudoofe, entmündigte Schafe unterwegs sind wie in den USA, denen man erklären muss, dass ein frisch gebrühter Kaffee heiß ist oder, dass man seine Katze verdammt nochmal NICHT in der Mikrowelle trocknen kann. Sry, aber da bin ich verdammt froh, dass das bei uns nicht so ist und Leute für ihre Dummheit und fehlende Eigenverantwortung in dieser Art und Weise "bestraft" werden.


 
Übertriebener und unpassender Vergleich mMn. 
Mir geht es darum, dass man auf Handelsplatformen striktere Regeln für Produktüberschriften und Beschreibungen setzen sollte, anstelle von irreführenden Überschriften. Bei so einem hohem Preis und der schwammigen Überschrift, ist die Absicht des Verkäufers eindeutig und das sollte einfach nicht toleriert werden. Wenn man bei Ebay eine "Luftgitarre" verkaufen kann, dann zeigt es sowohl die Dummheit des Käufers, die Frechheit des Verkäufers, aber auch die Toleranz der Platformbetreiber. Versuch doch mal draußen in einem Geschäft eine Luftgitarre zu verkaufen. Nur das Internet macht's möglich, aber Hey.. Ist ja Neuland.


----------



## ha-jo55 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Es wird immer zweideutig geschrieben, man muss da immer höllisch aufpassen immer mehr Gauner in Ebay. Drum immer vorher ne E-mail schreiben und Erkundigen ob schon die GRAKA im Lieferumfang drin ist.

Ha-jo


----------



## -Shorty- (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Leider ist das Gebot nicht rechtens, egal ob Karton drin stand oder nicht.
> 280€ Startpreis zählt laut BGB unter Wucher:
> 
> 
> Da der Preis so hoch war, wurde man einfach getäuscht, der nicht Rechtskräftig der Vertrag.


 

Na ob das auf einer Auktionsplattform so greift wage ich zu bezweifeln, zumal der Käufer in diesem Fall bereit war mehr als den Wucher zu zahlen.
Und ob das deutsche Recht in der Lage ist uns vor Unerfahrenheit oder Mangel an Urteilsvermögen zu schützen wage ich zu bezweifeln, nicht nachdem unsere Cheffin uns erklärt hat das wir nur lernen müssen mit dem Neuland umzugehen um nicht abgehört zu werden.


----------



## Toffelwurst (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



AMG38 schrieb:


> Übertriebener und unpassender Vergleich mMn.
> Mir geht es darum, dass man auf Handelsplatformen striktere Regeln für Produktüberschriften und Beschreibungen setzen sollte, anstelle von irreführenden Überschriften. Bei so einem hohem Preis und der schwammigen Überschrift, ist die Absicht des Verkäufers eindeutig und das sollte einfach nicht toleriert werden. Wenn man bei Ebay eine "Luftgitarre" verkaufen kann, dann zeigt es sowohl die Dummheit des Käufers, die Frechheit des Verkäufers, aber auch die Toleranz der Platformbetreiber. Versuch doch mal draußen in einem Geschäft eine Luftgitarre zu verkaufen. Nur das Internet macht's möglich, aber Hey.. Ist ja Neuland.


 
Genau und deswegen Hirn anschalten wer ins Internet geht ansonsten fällt man auf die Schnauze. Sehs mal von der Seite, sowas passiert dem Käufer nie wieder. Du kannst nicht immer jedem den Hintern pudern, lernen durch Schmerz!


----------



## ha-jo55 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



AMG38 schrieb:


> Übertriebener und unpassender Vergleich mMn.
> Mir geht es darum, dass man auf Handelsplatformen striktere Regeln für Produktüberschriften und Beschreibungen setzen sollte, anstelle von irreführenden Überschriften. Bei so einem hohem Preis und der schwammigen Überschrift, ist die Absicht des Verkäufers eindeutig und das sollte einfach nicht toleriert werden. Wenn man bei Ebay eine "Luftgitarre" verkaufen kann, dann zeigt es sowohl die Dummheit des Käufers, die Frechheit des Verkäufers, aber auch die Toleranz der Platformbetreiber. Versuch doch mal draußen in einem Geschäft eine Luftgitarre zu verkaufen. Nur das Internet macht's möglich, aber Hey.. Ist ja Neuland.


 
Normal sollte da der Platformbetreiber energischer durchgreifen, weil einige machen das ja mit purer Absicht .

ha-jo


----------



## Arestris (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Komplizierte Sache so was ... aber imho Anfechtbar nach §123 BGB, weil Täuschung. 
Zumindest wäre es für mich nah genug dran, um die Anfechtung, notfalls bis vor Gericht, anzugehen.

Es ist übrigens unerheblich, dass das Ding z.B. unter Verpackungen stand, der Gesamteindruck ist hier entscheidend und da kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass man sehr wohl zu der Meinung gelangt, dass das Angebot im Gesamten zur Täuschung genügt.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Find ja lustig, nun geht's um ungenaue oder unpassende Überschriften die willige Käufer / Leser anlocken. Da schließt sich der Kreis zur PCGH-Main.  

@Arestris: Es stand dem Käufer aber frei alle relevanten Informationen vor dem Bieten einzuholen (den Verkäufer kontaktieren, Marktübliche Preise vergleichen), wer das nicht nutzt hat schon halb blind gekauft. Ich gehe eher davon aus das der Käufer dachte den Verkäufer hier über den Tisch ziehen zu können und daher gar kein Kontakt gesucht wurde. Kam dann halt anders   xD


----------



## okam2 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Dummheit muss bestraft werden...
Welcher Vollpfosten biete bitte für solche eine Auktion 360EUR?????

Ich finde auch, ebenso wie eBay, der Verkäufer hat alles richtig gemacht

Und was ich richtig herlich finde, dass wieder einmal der Verkäufer Schuld hat.
Wie oft hab ich das selber schon erlebt, das ein Käufer in die Auktionsbeschreibung
etwas "hinein interpretiert", obwohl nirgends erwähnt...


----------



## technus1975 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Moralisch unter aller s..

Warum schreibt er nicht in die erste Zeile, das es nur der Karton ist.  Ist doch kein versicherungsvertrag mit klein gedruckten schein...


----------



## Raeven (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

allein schon die Tatsache das der Verkäufer schon mehr als 1 Jahr angemeldet war und erst nach weit über einem Jahr 2 Bewertungen und dann auch noch vom selbem Ebayer bekam,  hätte doch stutzig machen müssen. In der Beschreibung wird zwar auch darauf hingewiesen, dennoch ist die ganze Auktionsaufmachung für meinen Geschmack nur zu einem Ziel so gestaltet. Leider wird Ebay da wohl nix machen.


----------



## violinista7000 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Es tut mir sehr leid für den Käufer, aber ich sehe da keine Möglichkeit das Geld wieder zu bekommen... Der VK war einfach Clever, es gab sogar 29 Gebote vor dem Ende der Auktion...  

Das Angebot kann man auf jeden Fall als "Arglistige Täuschung" einstufen, leider ist alles "richtig" gemacht worden, und eBay will nicht reagieren, also, das Geld ist so gut wie verloren, und der Käufer kann seine Verpackung in eine Vitrine zeigen...


----------



## -Shorty- (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Kann man nur wünschen das wenigstens der Absender auf dem Päckchen zu finden ist...


----------



## yingtao (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Leider ist das Gebot nicht rechtens, egal ob Karton drin stand oder nicht.
> 280€ Startpreis zählt laut BGB unter Wucher:
> 
> 
> Da der Preis so hoch war, wurde man einfach getäuscht, der nicht Rechtskräftig der Vertrag.


 
Ob es Wucher ist muss erst einmal bewiesen werden und da müsste dann der Käufer einen vom Gericht anerkannten Experten holen der den Preis des Artikels nachvollziehbar schätzt. Der Verkäufer könnte sogar argumentieren, dass der Preis angemessen ist, da vergleichbare Artikel für einen ähnlichen Preis verkauft werden (z.B. Karton einer PS4 oder eines iPhone). Rechtlich gesehen hat der Verkäufer alles richtig gemacht und der Käufer hat einfach nur Pech. Ich habe damals nen Karton von nem GBA Spiel über ebay verkauft für 12€ oder so. Startpreis war 1€ und hatte mehrmals in die Beschreibung geschrieben, dass es nur der Karton ist und den verkaufe, da das abgebildete Artwork exklusiv für die EU Version benutzt wurde und ich wusste das japanische Fans sowas sammeln. Ersteigert hatte das dann aber nen Deutscher der dann auch noch Expressversand gefordert hatte und hab das dann auch so gemacht. Der drohte auch mit dem Anwalt aber passiert ist im Endeffekt nichts.

Ist wie mit dem Tee von Pfanner. Gründer Tee mit Kaktuspfeige steht drauf aber drin ist grüner Tee mit Apfelsaft und nem Haufen an Aromen aber nicht explizit Kaktuspfeigenaroma. Das ganze ist trotzdem legitim da die Aromenkomposition dem Aroma der Kaktuspfeige nahe kommt und auf der Seite drauf steht, dass es sich um aromatisierten Tee handelt.

Unschöne Sache für den Käufer der viel Geld verloren hat aber rechtlich gesehen ist alles so gelaufen wie es soll.


----------



## Moose83 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



okam2 schrieb:


> Dummheit muss bestraft werden...
> Welcher Vollpfosten biete bitte für solche eine Auktion 360EUR?????
> 
> Ich finde auch, ebenso wie eBay, der Verkäufer hat alles richtig gemacht
> ...


 
So siehts aus, du wirst niemals gegen den Verkäufer rechtlich ankommen Wer sich die Beschreibung nicht durchliest ist einfach nur dumm
Du kannst selbst einen Artikel als gebraucht einstellen, und der Beschreibung ganz klein als defekt schreiben und kommst damit durch


----------



## Schmandt (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Tja. Wer nur die überschrift der Auktion liest und die Beschreibung nicht durchliest hats nich besser verdient. Täuschung ist das in meinen Augen auch keine. 

In der Beschreibung steht:
Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine AMD Radeon R9 290X-Originalverpackung und die Rechnung.

Nach dem Satz hätte ich den Tab sofort wieder geschlossen, oder zumindest mal den Verkäufer kontaktiert und nachgehakt.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

XFX AMD Radeon R9 290X CORE EDITION OVP | eBay

wäre das für euch auch eine Täuschung?


----------



## Callboy (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Doch eine Chance ist.

Sogar zwei. Er hat den Privatverkäuferpsalm nicht hingeschrieben, blablub Widerrufsrecht. Ergo darf der Käufer darauf Gebrauch nehmen.
Glück für ihn. Nur muss man es ihm sagen.


Zum über mir genannten Link: Ja, ganz klar, da der Verkäufer Angaben zum Inhalt dieses Kartons macht. Somit ist der Versuch der Irreführung ganz offensichtlich.


----------



## Moose83 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Callboy schrieb:


> Doch eine Chance ist.
> 
> Sogar zwei. Er hat den Privatverkäuferpsalm nicht hingeschrieben, blablub Widerrufsrecht. Ergo darf der Käufer darauf Gebrauch nehmen.
> Glück für ihn. Nur muss man es ihm sagen.


 
Falsch Er ist privat angemeldet, und diese Klausel gibt es nicht mehr Keine Chance für den Käufer


----------



## Moose83 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> XFX AMD Radeon R9 290X CORE EDITION OVP | eBay
> 
> wäre das für euch auch eine Täuschung?


 
Auch diese AUktion ist legal, dumm wer darauf bietet


----------



## facehugger (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> XFX AMD Radeon R9 290X CORE EDITION OVP | eBay
> 
> wäre das für euch auch eine Täuschung?


Nö, steht doch *klar* im Angebotstext, das es sich nur um die OVP handelt. Der Verkäufer schreibt sogar, das die Graka nicht enthalten ist...

Gruß


----------



## -Shorty- (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Mit etwas Abstand zur Sache lässt es sich leicht durch schauen, im Eifer des Gefechts sieht das schon anders aus. Im Endeffekt hatte der Käufer noch Glück, hätte er nach ner Titan gesucht wäre das nochmal eine ganz andere Nummer geworden.


----------



## Eckism (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Mich würde nur mal interessieren, was der Verkäufer im Fall einer Garantie/Gewährleistung macht!?


----------



## violinista7000 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> XFX AMD Radeon R9 290X CORE EDITION OVP | eBay
> 
> wäre das für euch auch eine Täuschung?


 
Das ist wieder Arglistige Täuschung, denn bevor man das Ganze gelesen hat, denkt man, dass es sich um eine GraKa handelt. Aber anscheinend haben viele am Ende jede Menge Geld verdient.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Eckism schrieb:


> Mich würde nur mal interessieren, was der Verkäufer im Fall einer Garantie/Gewährleistung macht!?


 
Er kauft sich ne neue, das Geld hat er fast rein.



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Das ist wieder Arglistige Täuschung, denn bevor man das Ganze gelesen hat, denkt man, dass es sich um eine GraKa handelt. Aber anscheinend haben viele am Ende jede Menge Geld verdient.



Wäre ja noch schöner, nur weil ich zu faul bin zu Ende zu lesen ist dem Verkäufer Täuschung vorzuwerfen?! OMG Niemand kann was für mein Kopfkino.
Außer ich selbst und genau da ist der Fehler dann auch zu suchen.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Bei einer RMA ist die original Verpackung nicht zwingend notwendig.
Die Rechnung ist auch Latte bei einer RMA über alternate

Zur Not kann man sich die Rechnung auch ausdrucken im Kunden Konto


----------



## Moose83 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Eckism schrieb:


> Mich würde nur mal interessieren, was der Verkäufer im Fall einer Garantie/Gewährleistung macht!?


 
Wer braucht den bitte die OVP oder Rechnung für eine RMA


----------



## facehugger (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Das ist wieder Arglistige Täuschung, denn bevor man das Ganze gelesen hat, denkt man, dass es sich um eine GraKa handelt.


Deswegen sollte man ja auch die Artikelbeschreibung ganz *genau* durchlesen. Und im Zweifelsfall nachhaken. Wer hier die Angebote nur lose überfliegt...

Gruß


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Eckism schrieb:


> Mich würde nur mal interessieren, was der Verkäufer im Fall einer Garantie/Gewährleistung macht!?


 
Und wenn er sich die Graka über Amazon gekauft hat, kann er sich ein rechnungsduplikat ausdrucken. Habe ich jetzt erst vor kurzem wegen eines RMA Falls machen müssen


----------



## Eckism (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Der Karton hat'n "ab 18" Bildchen...wenn der Käufer minderjährig ist, gibt's da schon ne Chance.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und wenn er sich die Graka über Amazon  gekauft hat, kann er sich ein rechnungsduplikat ausdrucken. Habe ich  jetzt erst vor kurzem wegen eines RMA Falls machen müssen


 
Da halt wohl auch jemand die OVP mit Rechnung bei Ebay vertickt?


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Bei jedem Händler kann man sich die Rechnung ausdrucken, selbst wenn man als Gast bestellt


----------



## Blacktemplar (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich kenne ähnliche Fälle aus meinem Bekanntenkreis (Iphone Kartons), allerdings von der anderen Seite (Verkäufer). Man kann in die Titel und Beschreibungen 5x Fett und Unterstrichen reinschreiben, dass es nur die Verpackung ist, die Leute bieten trotzdem Unsummen (bis 450 €) weil sie vermeintlich das Produkt darin sehen. Das ging schon vor Gericht und die Käufer haben verloren - Gericht deshalb, weil die Käufer gleich beleidigend und ausfällig wurden statt mal höflich anzufragen, ob man das rückgängig machen kann wegen Irrtum etc (wurde in einigen Fällen auch gemacht). Ich will damit sagen: Erst lesen, nachdenken (ggf. nachfragen) und dann bieten. Die Schuld liegt nicht zwingend beim Verkäufer sondern bei den Leuten, die in diesem Fall gierig sind und nicht lesen können oder wollen.


----------



## violinista7000 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



facehugger schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte man ja auch die Artikelbeschreibung ganz *genau* durchlesen. Und im Zweifelsfall nachhaken. Wer hier die Angebote nur lose überfliegt...
> 
> Gruß



Der Text ist so formuliert, dass man sofort denkt, dass es um die Karte geht, genau da liegt die Täuschung. Das ist genau gleich wie irre führende Werbung, was gesetzlich verboten ist. Ein gute Anwalt kann immer was erreichen. Ob der Käufer Rechtsschutz versichert ist, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Der Text ist so formuliert, dass man denkt sofort, dass es um die Karte geht, genau da liegt die Täuschung.


 
Nene, da wird die Grafikkartengeneration und der Chip beschrieben, welcher auf der OVP abgebildet ist, genau genommen passt das schon.
Ansonsten wäre die Artikelbeschreibung nicht korrekt und da könnte auch ebay was machen.


----------



## Moose83 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Die ANgebote sind legal und rechtens, ob ihr es nun glaubt oder nicht Du kannst gebrauchte Ware, wissend das sie defekt ist als gebraucht verkaufen, musst nur kleingedruckt in die Beschreibung als defekt schreiben.
Auch das ist legal, mit Gebot bestätigst du, die Beschreibung gelesen zu haben und.


----------



## Zsinj (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ein echter Klassiker 



facehugger schrieb:


> Deswegen sollte man ja auch die Artikelbeschreibung ganz *genau* durchlesen. Und im Zweifelsfall nachhaken. Wer hier die Angebote nur lose überfliegt...


Viel gibt es ja nicht zum lesen  und die Beschreibung ist dabei erstaunlich "genau". 

Wie man das übersehen kann ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Sonst werden bei solchen Angeboten noch seitenlange Daten und Details aufgelistet um es nicht so offensichtlich zu machen.


----------



## violinista7000 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nene, da wird die Grafikkartengeneration und der Chip beschrieben, welcher auf der OVP abgebildet ist, genau genommen passt das schon.
> Ansonsten wäre die Artikelbeschreibung nicht korrekt und da könnte auch ebay was machen.


 
Nein, passt es nicht, weil es den Eindruck weckt, dass es um die Karte geht nicht um die Verpackung. Und wie gesagt, irre führende Werbung ist gesetzlich verboten, genau deswegen könnte ein Anwalt erfolg haben. Wenn es rechtlich passt, passt das nicht moralisch gesehen. Klar ist selber Schuld wer da reinfällt, aber auf diese dumme Käufer zielen diese Verkäufer.


----------



## -Shorty- (18. März 2014)

Kannst ja mal mit dem nächsten BlödMarkt Prospekt vor Gericht ziehen weil das Ultra-Highend-Gaming Notebook nur für Solitär reicht und dir suggeriert wurde du könntest  BF4 damit spielen.

Ps: Ich glaub immer noch das sich da 2 Schlitzohren getroffen haben. Lohnt nicht hier Mitgefühl aufkommen zu lassen.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ganz normaler "Ebay Wahnsinn"


----------



## SaftSpalte (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

ich habe noch verpackungen . unzwar eine 280x Toxic und MSI 7970 Twin Frozr mit zubehör 

wer will ?  zusammen geb ich sie für 400 euro ab   (Ne spaß)


----------



## Justan Image (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich bin definitiv der Auffassung, dass der Verkäufer ganz genau gewusst hat, was er da tut.

Auf den ersten Blick hat er alles richtig gemacht, sogar die richtige Kategorie gewählt.
Aber wer bitte verkauft eine Original-Rechnung? Darüber lässt sich noch diskutieren, jedoch das Startgebot von € 280 Euro.... 
Warum tut er das? Gibt für mich nur einen plausiblen Grund 
Denn, wie schon anderer Stelle zitiert, laut §263 StGB:



> *Wer in der Absicht, sich* (...) *einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch* (...) *Entstellung* (...) *wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt*(...)*, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.*



Natürlich bin auch ich kein Richter und dies spiegelt nur meine persönliche Auslegung wider


----------



## violinista7000 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal mit dem nächsten BlödMarkt Prospekt vor Gericht ziehen weil das Ultra-Highend-Gaming Notebook nur für Solitär reicht und dir suggeriert wurde du könntest  BF4 damit spielen.
> 
> Ps: Ich glaub immer noch das sich da 2 Schlitzohren getroffen haben. Lohnt nicht hier Mitgefühl aufkommen zu lassen.



Ich zitiere vom Handelsblatt: 





> Christiane Köber: *Wenn die Erwartung des Verbrauchers und die  Wirklichkeit auseinanderklaffen, kann man von einer Täuschung sprechen*.  Das fasst die Irreführungsverbote, die sowohl im Gesetz gegen den  unlauteren Wettbewerb als auch in den vielen Spezial-Gesetzen formuliert  sind, zusammen.


Mit diese Beschreibung weckt man Erwartungen die nicht erfüllt werden, ein klüger Anwalt kann da was schaffen. Es muss nur noch einer auf die Idee kommen. 

Und auf diese Seite liest man sogar über einen Urteil von einen Fall in eBay.


----------



## crimsonbull (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Denke mal bei nem Startpreis von 1 Euro könnte man das noch anders auslegen, aber bei nem Startpreis von über 200 Euro für ein Stück Pappe riecht das nach Wucher gem. § 138 II BGB und das Geschäft wäre damit hinfällig.



> (2) Nichtig ist insbesondere ein Rechtsgeschäft, durch das jemand unter *Ausbeutung* der Zwangslage, *der Unerfahrenheit*, des Mangels an Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche eines anderen sich oder einem Dritten für eine Leistung Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder gewähren lässt, die in einem *auffälligen Missverhältnis zu der Leistung* stehen.



Quelle: http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/138.html


----------



## -Shorty- (18. März 2014)

Justan Image schrieb:


> Ich bin definitiv der Auffassung, dass der Verkäufer ganz genau gewusst hat, was er da tut.
> 
> Auf den ersten Blick hat er alles richtig gemacht, sogar die richtige Kategorie gewählt.
> Aber wer bitte verkauft eine Original-Rechnung? Darüber lässt sich noch diskutieren, jedoch das Startgebot von  280 Euro....
> ...



Daa der Verkäufer hier vorsätzlich gehandelt hat will doch keiner bestreiten, vielmehr geht es um die Durchschaubarkeit dieses Angebots. 

Bei einigen Käufern stellt sich mMn eher die Frage nach mangelnder Lebenserfahrung.

Gibt halt nichts umsonst, auch der Tod kostet das Leben.


----------



## belle (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Das verstehe ich immer nicht:
Warum kauft man sowas überhaupt auf Ebay, wenn man eine "echte neue" R9 290 mit Garantie in einem vertrauenswürdigen Shop fürs gleiche Geld kaufen kann?


----------



## HARDWARECOP (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



belle schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich immer nicht:
> Warum kauft man sowas überhaupt auf Ebay, wenn man eine "echte neue" R9 290 in einem vertrauenswürdigen Shop kaufen kann?


 
Naja, manchmal bekommt man die Teile halt etwas günstiger als in vertrauenswürdigen Shops. Und meistens funktionieren sie auch genau so gut wie wenn man es in Shops kauft... ^^

P.S.: Intel core I7 4770K CPU OVP. Inkl Kühler | eBay

Der "nette" Verkäufer macht ja ordentlich Profit mit Kartons...


----------



## violinista7000 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



HARDWARECOP schrieb:


> Naja, manchmal bekommt man die Teile halt etwas günstiger als in vertrauenswürdigen Shops. Und meistens funktionieren sie auch genau so gut wie wenn man es in Shops kauft... ^^
> 
> P.S.: Intel core I7 4770K CPU OVP. Inkl Kühler | eBay
> 
> Der "nette" Verkäufer macht ja ordentlich Profit mit Kartons...



Das ist wirklich ne Frechheit, eBay sollte angreifen, wegen der Imageschaden... 

Die Beschreibung deutet an, dass die Wahre Original Verpackt ist, nicht dass es um die Original Verpackung geht. 

Im Vergleich mit dem anderen Käufer hat diese zumindest ein Boxed-Kühler bekommen...


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



HARDWARECOP schrieb:


> Naja, manchmal bekommt man die Teile halt etwas günstiger als in vertrauenswürdigen Shops. Und meistens funktionieren sie auch genau so gut wie wenn man es in Shops kauft... ^^
> 
> P.S.: Intel core I7 4770K CPU OVP. Inkl Kühler | eBay
> 
> Der "nette" Verkäufer macht ja ordentlich Profit mit Kartons...


 
Oh Weia.. Wie dumm kann man sein, auch noch Sofortkauf..  Frechheit siegt, weil viele einfach zu Dumm sind. 


Büro & Schreibwaren>Versandmaterialien>Faltkartons & -schachteln>Sonstige

Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?????


----------



## -Shorty- (18. März 2014)

Jetzt ist aber mal gut. Als ob diese Masche heute zum ersten mal bekannt wird. Der Fehler liegt immer noch beim Käufer und Ebay gehen die paar Mann sowas von am Popo vorbei, die haben mitkassiert.


----------



## HARDWARECOP (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ne Frechheit, eBay sollte angreifen, wegen der Imageschaden...
> 
> Die Beschreibung deutet an, dass die Wahre Original Verpackt ist, nicht dass es um die Original Verpackung geht.
> 
> Im Vergleich mit dem anderen Käufer hat diese zumindest ein Boxed-Kühler bekommen...


 
Mh, eBay wird nichts machen: Kassieren 23€ eBay + PayPal-Gebühren - die lieben solche Gewinne... 



> Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine Intel Core I7 4770K CPU-Originalverpackung.



Die Formulierung ist schon extrem schlau und arglistig. Als dummer Käufer würde man lesen: Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine Intel Core I7 4770K CPU *in* Originalverpackung.


----------



## Callboy (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Der Text ist so formuliert, dass man sofort denkt, dass es um die Karte geht, genau da liegt die Täuschung. Das ist genau gleich wie irre führende Werbung, was gesetzlich verboten ist. Ein gute Anwalt kann immer was erreichen. Ob der Käufer Rechtsschutz versichert ist, ist eine andere Frage.


 
Das ist richtig so.
Täuschung, man kann sich rausreden wie man will. Es ist und bleibt Täuschung.
Ähnlich wie mit Abo-fallen wo die Rechnungssumme in Schriftform angegeben wird eine Täuschung ist.

Es stimmt mich schon fast traurig, wieviele Leute hier so bösartig schadfreudig über die Unkonzentration anderer sind.


----------



## Obilankenobi (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Zitat Zitat von HARDWARECOP Beitrag anzeigen
Naja, manchmal bekommt man die Teile halt etwas günstiger als in vertrauenswürdigen Shops. Und meistens funktionieren sie auch genau so gut wie wenn man es in Shops kauft... ^^

P.S.: Intel core I7 4770K CPU OVP. Inkl Kühler | eBay

Der "nette" Verkäufer macht ja ordentlich Profit mit Kartons... 


OMG schon wieder...


----------



## Callboy (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

HARDWARECOP du kannst dich doch selbst zitieren, "günstiger als in vertrauenwürdigen Shops" .... HAAAALLLOHO, das ist kein Imageschaden ?!


----------



## Ersy90 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Genial, auf so ne Idee hätte ich auch kommen sollen.


----------



## Jenny18 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Also da kann man schon etwas sauer werden erinnert Mich an vor 7Jahren dort habe Ich acu bei Ebay was erlebt Notebook ersteigert und nicht bekommen


----------



## HARDWARECOP (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Callboy schrieb:


> HARDWARECOP du kannst dich doch selbst zitieren, "günstiger als in vertrauenwürdigen Shops" .... HAAAALLLOHO, das ist kein Imageschaden ?!


 
Hehehe wenn man genau liest dann kauft man nicht nur einen Karton + Kühler & Rechnung 
Sonst könnt ich mich selbst zitieren ^^


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> ich habe noch verpackungen . unzwar eine 280x Toxic und MSI 7970 Twin Frozr mit zubehör
> 
> wer will ?  zusammen geb ich sie für 400 euro ab   (Ne spaß)


 
Sry, ist mir aber nur 350 wert. Überteuert


----------



## Callboy (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Ersy90 schrieb:


> Genial, auf so ne Idee hätte ich auch kommen sollen.


 

Dann hätte ich bei dir per Selbstabholer gemacht


----------



## Christoph1717 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Es ist doch gar nicht so schwer ich kaufe / biete nur wenn ein Bild dabei ist und darauf muss das zu sehen sein was ich kaufen will. Also eine CPU oder Grafikkarte und keine geschlossene Verpackung. 

Aber ich finde es auch nicht in Ordnung das so was gemacht wird.


----------



## CryptonNite (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ne Frechheit, eBay sollte angreifen, wegen der Imageschaden...
> 
> Die Beschreibung deutet an, dass die Wahre Original Verpackt ist, nicht dass es um die Original Verpackung geht.



Und? ERST Lesen, DANN kaufen. Wer lesen kann, ist bei Ebay immer klar im Vorteil. Ich gönne dem User das Geld. Er schrieb ja in der Auktion, daß es sich nur um Karton und Kühler handelt. Somit ist im nichts vorzuwerfen. Dem Käufer jedoch ist klar Dummheit zu unterstellen, da offenbar der Text nicht gelesen wurde.
So interpretiere ich das.


----------



## Callboy (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



CryptonNite schrieb:


> Und? ERST Lesen, DANN kaufen. Wer lesen kann, ist bei Ebay immer klar im Vorteil. Ich gönne dem User das Geld. Er schrieb ja in der Auktion, daß es sich nur um Karton und Kühler handelt. Somit ist im nichts vorzuwerfen. Dem Käufer jedoch ist klar Dummheit zu unterstellen, da offenbar der Text nicht gelesen wurde.
> So interpretiere ich das.


 

Du solltest nochmal lesen... Ware original verpackt....                  nicht originale ...(luft holen) Verpackung


Denn DAS ist Betrug


----------



## Crush182 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



CryptonNite schrieb:


> ...Dem Käufer jedoch ist klar Dummheit zu unterstellen...


Also das der Käufer "dumm" ist würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen.

Unachtsam und leichtsinnig trifft da schon eher zu...

Der Verkäufer allerdings ist -meiner Meinung nach- ein dummes ********* !
Der ist doch ganz klar nur darauf aus gutgläubige Leute zu vera***** -.-

Echt armselig, was überall so für Menschen rumlaufen


----------



## Am2501 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Wirklich erschreckend, was für ein armseliges Pack es dort draußen gibt.


----------



## violinista7000 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



CryptonNite schrieb:


> Und? ERST Lesen, DANN kaufen. Wer lesen kann, ist bei Ebay immer klar im Vorteil. Ich gönne dem User das Geld. Er schrieb ja in der Auktion, daß es sich nur um Karton und Kühler handelt. Somit ist im nichts vorzuwerfen. Dem Käufer jedoch ist klar Dummheit zu unterstellen, da offenbar der Text nicht gelesen wurde.
> So interpretiere ich das.


 

Es ist leicht die anderen als dumme zu bezeichnen, wenn man selbst nicht zum schaden gekommen ist, aber wenn man selbst dran ist, dann heult man wie verrückt...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Auf das Thema gehe ich mal nicht ein, finde das Video interessanter, was mich daran irgendwie verwundert hat war, das der Sprecher sagte das er NUR eine Soundkarte einbaue, war es den früher normal das man mehrere Soundkarten einbaute ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

In dem Zusammenhang sage ich mal schade das Autos nicht mit Verpackung verkauft werden, da wäre man wirklich geneigt es auch mal zu probieren


----------



## holli146 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich denk der Käufer hat gute Chancen sein Geld wieder zu bekommen, da aufgrund des Startpreises von 280€ ein berechtigter Verdacht auf arglistige Täuschung besteht.


----------



## nuclear (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Problem ist, dass das ja auch oft Menschen kaufen die eine geistige Behinderung haben oder einfach Sonderschüler. Evtl. auch Kinder die den Account der Eltern nutzen.
Klar sind diese eigentlich nur bedingt Vertragsberechtigt und man kann an die Aufsichtspflicht appelieren. Das ist aber in der Realität leider nicht immer Umsetzbar.
Gerade diese Menschen haben im Normalfall auch kaum Geld und da waren die PC-Bauteile das hart gesparte Geld der letzten Jahre.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass hier der Verbraucher geschützt werden sollte. Der Verkäufer versucht ganz klar den Käufer zu täuschen und gehört nach meinem Rechtsbewusstsein daher auch gestraft.

Der Fall hier ist sogar ein Wiederholungstäter: kurz zuvor hat er noch eine Verpackung eines i7 Prozessors für 235€ verkauft. 
Somit hat er sich fasst 600 Euro erschlichen, was nicht gerade wenig ist.

Hoffe für solche Ar**** dass sie für jeden verkauften Artikel viel Bürokratie und Gerichtsvorladungen bekommen, wenn es schon keine Strafe gibt.


----------



## cesium137 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang sage ich mal schade das Autos nicht mit Verpackung verkauft werden, da wäre man wirklich geneigt es auch mal zu probieren



geht doch:
Audi RS 6 - Scheckheft gepflegt - 91500€
schickst ihm dann ein gepflegtes Scheckheft (Probefahrt musst Du dem Interessenten natürlich ausreden)


----------



## >aL3X< (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ist zwar nicht schön und in das Startgebot von 280€ kann man auch mehr reininterpretieren als den schlichten Karton, aber wer zum Teufel guckt denn bei Verpackungen,Faltkartons etc. nach einer Grafikkarte?? Das alleine hätte schon stutzig machen sollen, und dann natürlich gründlichst den Text lesen. Für mich persönlich ist das kein Betrug, denn der Artikel war ja korrekt gekennzeichnet und auch in der richtigen Kategorie einsortiert. Tut mir zwar leid für denjenigen der sich so 'nen teueren Karton holt, aber irgendwo muss man auch sagen "Selber schuld, hätteste mal richtig gelesen".
Ist zwar nicht die feinste Art Geld zu verdienen, aber illegal ist es ja nicht, wenn auch durchtrieben 
Und was bitte soll Ebay da machen? Es war ja ein stinknormaler Verkauf, korrekt gekennzeichnet usw. Da hilft nur lesen, lesen und noch mehr lesen! 


Gruss


----------



## Moose83 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Entscheident ist nicht, wie man den Artikel einstellt...Die Produktbeschreibung ist bindent, wer die nicht liest ist selbst schuld 
Mit abgeben eines Gebotes akzeptierst bei Ebay alles gelesen zu haben und akzeptierst die Bedingungen und Beschreibung des Verkäufers...
Jeder Anwalt wird dich in dem Fall als Käufer nur noch weiteres Geld kosten, das Geld wird er nie wieder sehen, Dummheit sollte bestraft werden

OVP heist nur Originalverpackung


----------



## -Shorty- (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



nuclear schrieb:


> Problem ist, dass das ja auch oft Menschen kaufen die eine geistige Behinderung haben oder einfach Sonderschüler. Evtl. auch Kinder die den Account der Eltern nutzen.
> Klar sind diese eigentlich nur bedingt Vertragsberechtigt und man kann an die Aufsichtspflicht appelieren. Das ist aber in der Realität leider nicht immer Umsetzbar.
> Gerade diese Menschen haben im Normalfall auch kaum Geld und da waren die PC-Bauteile das hart gesparte Geld der letzten Jahre.



Ich weiß zwar nicht so recht warum gerade dieses Bespiel gewählt wurde aber deine Aufzählung da oben ist unter aller Kanone. Erstmal beginnt man so eine Aufzählung nicht mit:" Das Problem ist,..." zweitens gibt überhaupt keine Hinweise darauf, dass dem Käufer hier irgendeine Sonderstellung wie den o.g. zugesprochen wird. Dummes Handeln hat weder mit geistiger Behinderung, einem Sonderschüler oder Kindern zu tun und die Aufsichtspflicht noch viel weniger. Gerade diese Menschen blabla, kaufen auf Ebay eine vermeintliche Grafikkarte für über 300€, weil sie ja so wenig Geld haben....

Warum hier alle den Käufer in Schutz nehmen frag ich mich, soll er doch wie jeder andere auch die Ladenpreise zahlen oder zur nächst kleineren Variante greifen wenn es zu teuer ist. 


PS: Der Verbraucher wird doch geschützt. In diesem Sinne ist der Verkäufer übrigens der Verbraucher bei Ebay und wird durch unser Recht geschützt, praktisch.


----------



## Moose83 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Jeden Tag steht min. 1 dummer Mensch auf dieser Welt auf, der Verkäufer hat ihn gefunden


----------



## cesium137 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ist schon wirklich beachtenswert wieviel Verständnis hier für einen derartigen Beschiss aufgebracht wird


----------



## >aL3X< (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ohne Worte 


Edit: Verstehe nicht warum manche das immernoch als "Betrug" sehen, Betrug wäre es, wenn der Verkäufer etwas anbieten würde, was er aber nicht verkauft. Es wurde hier eine OVP angeboten und verkauft, zu welchem Preis ist doch egal, so lange der Käufer bereit ist den Preis zu zahlen? Wen interessierts?


----------



## Moose83 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



cesium137 schrieb:


> Ist schon wirklich beachtenswert wieviel Verständnis hier für einen derartigen Beschiss aufgebracht wird



Weil er rechtlich absolut nicht angreifbar ist 

Zitat Ebay: Hinweis: Ihr Gebot ist bindend. Wenn Sie auf *Gebot bestätigen*  klicken und Höchstbietender sind, gehen Sie einen rechtsverbindlichen  Vertrag mit dem Verkäufer ein. Die vollständige Artikelbeschreibung  finden Sie unten.


----------



## cesium137 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ist schon wirklich beachtenswert wieviel Verständnis hier für einen derartigen Beschiss aufgebracht wird

Da kann man schon mal die Namen der Personen vormerken von denen man im Sales Corner tunlichst besser nichts kauft


----------



## Moose83 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Lol Artikelbeschreibung sagt ja klar aus, das keine Grafikkarte dabei ist...Wer das nicht liest, ist selber schuld...

Hinweis: Ihr Gebot ist bindend. Wenn Sie auf *Gebot bestätigen*  klicken und Höchstbietender sind, gehen Sie einen rechtsverbindlichen  Vertrag mit dem Verkäufer ein. Die vollständige Artikelbeschreibung  finden Sie unten.


----------



## Ersy90 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Wo steht im Artikel das es nur der Karton ist?

Ich hab bisschen gelesen und das stand beim Artikel

"Gebraucht: Artikel wurde bereits benutzt. Ein Artikel mit Abnutzungsspuren, aber in gutem Zustand und vollkommen funktionsfähig. Bei dem Artikel handelt es sich unter Umständen um ein Vorführmodell oder um einen Artikel, der an den Verkäufer nach Gebrauch zurückgegeben wurde"

vollkommen funktionsfähig, Vorführmodell..
Packung? lol


----------



## ForenTroll (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Wie heißt es noch so schön: Gier frisst Hirn 

Gerade bei Ebay und Co. drei mal genau hin gucken. Und bei Zweifeln Familie, Freunde oder Foren fragen oder besser noch sehr detailliert den Verkäufer anfragen


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Ersy90 schrieb:


> Ich hab bisschen gelesen und das stand beim Artikel
> "Gebraucht: Artikel wurde bereits benutzt. Ein Artikel mit Abnutzungsspuren, aber in gutem Zustand und vollkommen funktionsfähig. Bei dem Artikel handelt es sich unter Umständen um ein Vorführmodell oder um einen Artikel, der an den Verkäufer nach Gebrauch zurückgegeben wurde"


 
Das ist ein Standard Ebay Text.
Da hat man 0 Einfluss drauf, abgesehen von der Ausfall der Presets.


----------



## Moose83 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

*Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine AMD Radeon R9 290X-Originalverpackung und die Rechnung. Alles in einem neuen zustand. 

*Er sagt da nirgendwo was von einer GrafikkarteWie kann man das bitte übersehen


----------



## matt.berger (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ok da hat der Käufer eindeutig die Beschreibung nicht gelesen. Trotzdem ärgerlich für ihn.


----------



## heldarious (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Moose83 schrieb:


> *Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine AMD Radeon R9 290X-Originalverpackung und die Rechnung. Alles in einem neuen zustand.
> 
> *Er sagt da nirgendwo was von einer GrafikkarteWie kann man das bitte übersehen


 
@Moose83 wieso musst du den Verkäufer den die ganze Zeit so verteidigen? Wir haben es langsam verstanden. Jeder gefühlter dritter Kommentar ist von dir und noch mit dem selben Inhalt.... 

Er sagt da nirgendwo was von einer GrafikkarteWie kann man das bitte übersehen


Bist du etwa der Verkäufer und willst dich nur selbst verteidigen damit, falls der verarschte Kunde hier mitliest auf keinen Fall auf den Gedanken kommt einen Anwalt zu rufen oder was willst du damit bezwecken...?


----------



## Teclis16 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Also die Rechtsauffassung von manchen Leuten ist hier sehr beängstigend. 

Eine Anfechtung wegen arglistiger Täuschung würde meines Erachtens problemlos durchgehen!

Zusätzlich würde ich Strafantrag wegen § 263 I StGB stellen.

1. Täuschung (+)
2. Irrtum (+)
3. Vermögensverfügung (+)
4. Schaden (+)
5. Vorsatz (+)
6. Bereicherungsabsicht (+)

Hier wurden so eindeutige Hinweise eingebaut, die dem Käufer suggerieren sollten, eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen.
Einfach nur krass, dass Ebay auf diese Fälle nicht reagiert....


----------



## BxBender (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Das Ebay nicht rechtlich gegen den Arsch vorgeht oder zumindest auf Lebenszeit Hausverbot erteilt ist mir absolut schleierhaft. Aber Ebay ist halt Ebay. Die nehmen alles an gebühren mit was geht. Die gehen echt über Leichen. Denen ist das alles Scheißegal. Andersherum gibt es einen Filter, der jeden Furz wegfiltert und Angebote von einem weglöscht, was nicht einmal ansatzweise FSK 18 ist. Ich habe mich schon so oft über die Sacke aufgeregt. Die übermäßig hohen gebühren werden einem noch am gleichen Tag abgebucht, das erstellen der Angebote hat aber Jahre gedauert, bis man die ganzen Filterungen, wohlgemerkt ohne klare Ansage der falschen Wortwahl (!!!), irgendwnan einmal umgangen hatte. Ich hatet echt mehrere Spielesammlungen erstellt udn die meinten dann, dass das eine oder andere Spiele jugendgefährdent sei. Spiele, auf denen dick und Fett FSK 12 oder 16 steht udn die nie auf einem Index oder so gestanden haben. Und weil ich mehrmals das Problem beim Einstellen hatte, haben die mich jetzt erst einmal 30 tage gesperrt. Echt lustig. Aber die Gebühren haben se wie gesagt sofort abgehoben für die Sachen, wo ich 3 Stunden extra fürs Einstellen benötigt habe, weil ich jedes Spiel nach und nach durchtesten musste, ob die Artikelbeschreibung das Wort zuläßt. Jedenfalls habe ich die anderen Sachen dann bei Hood reingestellt. Mindestpreis rein und hoffen. Besser so als nur rumärgern und zu hohe Gebühren zu bezahlen. Ich habe fertig! Herzlichen Glückwunsch Trapper Toni zum 75sten ! )


----------



## ratmal86 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*


Ich finde auch, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
Es steht doch alles in der Beschreibung, dass man sein Gebot für die OVP sowie für die Rechnung abgibt.
Es steht nichts weiter drin über Zubehör oder der Grafikkarte selber. 
Wenn man Fragen hat, kann auch der Verkäufer vorab kontaktiert werden.


----------



## -Ultima- (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Jackpot.

Ich brauche so einen Karton


----------



## sinchilla (18. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



> Doch es ist kein Betrug, da das Gesetzt es nicht als Betrug sieht. Dein  Gebrauch des Wortes ist hier einfach willkürlich und falsch, das Gesetzt  gibt die Vorlage wann dieser Begriff richtig und wann falsch ist.


stimmt snake wenn ich dich mit deiner frau betrüge ist sie ja nicht kaputt & du hast keinen schaden erlitten!

derart stumpfe aussagen erfordern stumpfe antworten!


----------



## Rollora (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



-Ultima- schrieb:


> Jackpot.
> 
> Ich brauche so einen Karton


sorry ich hab meinen grad um 360,- verkauft.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

@sinchilla: 

Stop mal, das doch nun echt unter Niveau. 

Fakt ist, die Begriffe um die es geht sind definiert und sollten entsprechend eingesetzt werden. 
Das Beispiel mit der Frau betrügen passt hier nur bedingt, weil der Begriff betrügen umgangssprachlich viel weiter ausgelegt wird.
Also sollte man hier schon Unterscheiden ob sich nun juristisch oder umgangssprachlich Unterhalten wird. 
Üblicherweise ist in solchen Foren das Juristendeutsch außen vor, was die Verständigung wesentlich vereinfacht.

In diesem speziellen Fall wird aber eben auf Paragraphen / Gesetze gepocht und an der Stelle muss man sich eben doch sachlich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen um zu klären was hier genau vorliegt. Denn je nach Sachlage sieht der Gesetzgeber da andere Strafmaße vor.
Was hier wirklich vorliegt können wir alle nicht klären und ich denke bei der Sachlage ist es selbst Richtern nicht eindeutig.

@sinchilla & turbosnake: Irgendwo habt ihr beide gewissermaßen Recht, allerdings redet ihr auch aneinander vorbei und der Ton macht die Musik.  



PS: Suche Kartons von Titans....


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Moralisch würde ich schon Täuschung unterstellen. Vor allem eingedenk der Tatsache, dass die Einstiegsgebühr bei 280 Euro lag.
> Das macht ja niemand, der ernsthaft einen nicht mal alten Grafikkartenkarton verkaufen will. Mit Rechnung!


 
Der Startbetrag geht i.O. nur das mit der Rechnung finde ich auch "interessant".
Und auch der Text ist nicht gerade sehr lang =>
*Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine AMD Radeon R9 290X-Originalverpackung und die Rechnung. Alles in einem neuen zustand.  *


*

**Viel Spaß beim bieten*

Also das hätte man durchlesen können.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> XFX AMD Radeon R9 290X CORE EDITION OVP | eBay
> 
> wäre das für euch auch eine Täuschung?


 
Ja.
Viel (standart)Text welcher eine Karte beschreibt die aber nicht dabei ist (in der selben Schrift und Textbaustein)


@Thema
Der Käufer hat es sicher selber gemerkt => Geld wird nicht bezahlt / überwiesen.


----------



## sinchilla (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



> @sinchilla:
> 
> Stop mal, das doch nun echt unter Niveau.
> 
> ...



ich gebe dir da teilweise recht. wie man im laufe des abends bzw. des threadsverlaufs gesehen hat, gehen die meinungen bezüglich "recht" & "unrecht" weit auseinander...ich persönlich würde gern ein "offizielles" voting sehen. wie die mitglieder hier im forum entscheiden ob es sich dabei einfach nur um die "dummheit" des käufers handelt oder aber der verkäufer schlichtweg ( in einer gesetzliches grauzone bei ebay) gehandelt hat & sich somit vorteile "erschlichen" hat.

ich bin der meinung das er zwar im sinne von ( nicht genau definierten & unüberschaubaren) gesetzen gehandelt hat aber sich doch des absichtlichten betruges schuldig macht. denn ich glaube abseits jeglicher judikativer vorgaben das er sich seines handelns bewusst war & die intention seines angebotes nur auf ein opfer gewartet hat.

vllt. wieder ein blödes beispiel aber wenn ein mensch gegen seinen willen be(miss-)handelt wird ist das meiner ansicht nach ein verbrechen...ergo, wenn mir falsche tatsachen vorgespielt werden wovon ich nichts weiss aber im glauben bin diese würden richtig sein bzw. über mich ergehen lasse. dann denke ich das zu gunsten des geschädigten gehandelt werden sollte.

wenn ich ne frau aus nem freudenhaus anklage weil sie mir liebe versprach aber doch nur mein geld wollte is das sone sache...ich glaube man sollte sich nicht nur auf gesetze beschränken sondern mehr im sinne der moral agieren welche nur unzureichend in diesem verankert ist.

meiner meinung nach sollte ebay schon gegen solche angebote vorgehen ( der startpreis führt zur irreführung) & nicht seine monetären interessen in den vordergrund stellen


----------



## >aL3X< (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Wenn jetzt der Karton für 20€ weggehen würde, hätte es niemand interessiert, oder? 
Bei dem aktuellem XFX Angebot find ichs auch sehr, listig die komplette Beschreibung der Grafikkarte anzugeben und nur am Ende in zwei knappen Sätzen darauf zu verweisen das man nur auf die OVP bietet. Wenn man ehrlich ist,zielt es schon auf eine Täuschung ab, hätte man doch nur "Verkaufe hier NUR die OVP..." schreiben können. Aber trotzdem gilt für mich, wer lesen kann und es auch tut, ist klar im Vorteil! Sehe kein Grund warum man seine Verpackungen denn nicht bei Ebay verkaufen können sollte.


Gruss


----------



## sinchilla (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



> Aber trotzdem gilt für mich, wer lesen kann und es auch tut, ist klar  im Vorteil! Sehe kein Grund warum man seine Verpackungen denn nicht bei  Ebay verkaufen können sollte.


sicherlich kann man seinen müll, respektive verpackung, bei ebay verschachern! ich stell mir nun grad ein blinden vor ( jemand der wirklich blind ist!) & das angebot mithilfe seiner blindenschrift liest...vllt. wäre er sogar "blickiger" als der wirklich sehende & erkennt den betrug. widerum warum sollte dem (real) sehenden nicht auch das recht eingeräumt werden können, weil er opfer eines betruges war, sein recht zu bekommen? der blinde hätte sicherlich, aufgrund seiner "behinderung" recht bekommen...wird es beim sehenden dann "übersehen" weil er ja mithilfe seiner wahrnehmung den betrug hätte "riechen" müssen?! 

ich will hier keinesfalls darstellen das menschen mit einer behinderung automatisch einen bonus erhalten! sondern eher das menschen welche (vom gesetz her) ohne eine "unzulänglichkeit" leben automatisch als "idioten" deklassiert werden weil sie einer täuschung zum opfer fallen. wäre die überschrift des threads gewesen "blinder kauft aufgrund von unzureichnder informationen eine männliche gummipuppe, trotz heterosexualtät" wären die urteile, die hier gefallen sind vllt., anders ausgefallen.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

@ sinchilla: Es ist wirklich eine blöde Sachlage. Zumal man meiner Meinung nach ja auch nicht ausschließen kann, dass der Käufer Nachfragen zur Karte unterlassen hat um den Verkäufer nicht auf einen Fehler hinzuweisen und um Nutzen aus diesem Fehler zu ziehen.

Ich meine hier haben sich 2 gesucht und gefunden. Bei nur 29 Bietern (die Zahl fiel hier im Thread mal, weiß jetzt nicht genau ob das hinhaut) muss man diesen Vorwurf sogar och auf die anderen 27/28 Bieter übertragen. 

Aber dein Posting liest sich schon etwas anders und man versteht deine Denkweise. Das ging vorher etwas unter...


----------



## >aL3X< (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Da magst du durchaus richtig liegen, aber meines Wissens nach wird in den Schulen heut zu Tage noch das Lesen gelehrt, es sollte also einem sehenden Menschen nicht schwer fallen, das gelernt zu praktizieren.
Aber trotzdem würde ich nicht soweit gehen und behaupten, dass alle gesunden (auf die Sehfähigkeit bezogen) Menschen Idioten wären, da hat der Käufer einfach nicht richtig hingeschaut, respektive sich von dem Preis "blenden" lassen. 

Aber mal so ganz generell, hab grad einfach mal aus Interesse bei Ebay nach einem i7 4770K gesucht und siehe da, mindestens ein Angebot, welches sich nur auf die Verpackung+Kühler bezieht (Intel Core i7-4770K Box mit Original Lüfter-Kühler - ungenutzt - NEU + TOP | eBay) Ich würde sagen Ebay ist voll von solchen Angeboten und das widerrum kann nur alle Käufer veranlassen sich die Beschreibung richtig durch zu lesen.


Gruss


----------



## Capone2412 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Selbst schuld, wenn man dafür bietet.

Dass der Verkäufer mit diesem Titel den Verkauf einer Grafikkarte suggerieren und den Interessenten absichtlich täuschen will, steht außer Frage.


In der Artikelbeschreibung steht allerdings klipp und klar, dass die Originalverpackung inkl. Rechnung verkauft wird.

Wenn man ein wenig sein Hirn einschaltet, sollte einem rational denkenden Menschen klar sein, dass es sich um einen Fake-Verkauf handelt.


Das ist die Sorte Mensch, die gutgläubig naiv auf den Link der Scam-Email klickt und seine Konto-Daten, Pin, Tan, Geheimfrage, Penislänge zur *Aktualisierung der Daten*  eingibt, weil *die Großrechner alle abgeschmiert sind*.


----------



## ck0184 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Auch dieses Forum ist ja so ein bisschen Spiegel der Gesellschaft!

Da ist es schlimm zu sehen, wie viele sich auf die Seite des Gauners stellen und noch meinen, der sei clever und hätte alles richtig gemacht! 

Klar war der Käufer naiv und hätte das Angebot genauer betrachten müssen. Aber das A........ von Verkäufer hat es aufjedenfall darauf angelegt.

Dass solche Leute sich nicht schämen!? Wünsche dem Verkäufer jedenfalls die Pest an den Hals.  Moralisch unter aller Sau.

PS: Als Käufer würd ichs drauf anlegen und nen Anwalt einschalten. Denke die Aussichten sind gar nicht so schlecht, denn die Absichten des Verkäufers sind klar erkennbar. Stichwort: Formulierung, Höhe des Startgebotes.


----------



## matty2580 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

So ein blöder Unfall ist mir auch passiert.
Es war ein Spiel für den Gameboy Advantage.
Die Beschreibung war sehr irreführend aufgebaut. 
So das sich nicht sofort erschließen lies, dass es sich nur um den Karton handelte.
Der Preis des Karton war auch schon relativ hoch kurz vor Ende der Auktion.
Na ja, der Schaden für mich hielt sich noch in Grenzen.

Was habe ich daraus gelernt?
Immer ganz genau die Beschreibung durchlesen.
Und natürlich gab es eine entsprechende Bewertung von mir nach der Kartongeschichte.


----------



## Gast20141 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



ck0184 schrieb:


> Auch dieses Forum ist ja so ein bisschen Spiegel der Gesellschaft!
> Da ist es schlimm zu sehen, wie viele sich auf die Seite des Gauners stellen und noch meinen, der sei clever und hätte alles richtig gemacht!


Das nennt sich Schadenfreude. Ungesellige Menschen gibt es halt auch im Internet. Einfach nicht auf sie eingehen.

Jedenfalls hat der Verkäufer überhaupt nichts richtig gemacht, denn es handelt sich hier ganz klar um arglistige Täuschung. Der Verkäufer wird damit nicht durchkommen.


----------



## sHagooN (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich habe auch noch ein paar Kartons, wer will? ^^


----------



## Coburn (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



ck0184 schrieb:


> Auch dieses Forum ist ja so ein bisschen Spiegel der Gesellschaft!
> ? Wünsche dem Verkäufer jedenfalls die Pest an den Hals.  Moralisch unter aller Sau.


 
Ich möchte dir auch gerne den Spiegel vorhalten. Du wünschst einem Menschen den sicheren grausamen langsamen Tod, "nur" weil er einen anderen Menschen um ein paar hundert Euro betrogen hat. Wenn deine Gesetze gelten würden, dann wäre das Problem der Überbevölkerung in kürzester Zeit gelößt. 

Moralisch unter aller Sau!

:-/


----------



## Frankie2510 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich würde auch sagen, dass es sich hier klar um eine Täuschung handelt und man auf jeden Fall einen Anwalt einschalten sollte. 
Aber bei jedem Angebot auf EBAY sollte man die Beschreibung genau durchlesen, Bilder anschauen (war da überhaupt eine Graka abgebildet?), ggf. Verkäufer kontaktieren, ..... dann passiert eventuell so etwas nicht.

Eventuell sollte der Käufer auch mal zum Verbraucherschutz gehen und sich dort beraten lassen.


----------



## bruderbethor (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ist das nicht Wucher also das würde ich mir als Verkäufer nicht trauen, denn beim Preis von 280€ handelt es sich offensichtlich um einen Betrugsversuch. Da hätte ich dann doch ein bisschen Angst wegen ein paar Hundert Euro eine Anzeige zu riskieren ...

Gruß


----------



## SnugglezNRW (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

lol 360€ für eine AMD Verpackung
da hät ich mir doch lieber eine von Nvidia gekauft!!!!!111eins


----------



## Rizoma (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> lol 360€ für eine AMD Verpackung
> da hät ich mir doch lieber eine von Nvidia gekauft!!!!!111eins


 

Du hast über 100 Beiträge CHECK!
Du bist Lange genug im Forum CHECK!
Ich habe nen Nvidia Karton FAIL aber lässt sich schnell besorgen.

Wollen wir den Rest im Verkaufsforum klären? Ich kann gerade 360€ gut gebrauchen


----------



## mcmarky (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

@Rizoma

Ich würds eher bei Ebay verkaufen, die Nvidia-Pappe bringt dort sicher 1 Mille.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Naja. Hoffentlich merkt der Käufer das bevor er bezahlt. Dann muss er 'nur' den Kauf anfechten und den Verkäufer wegen versuchten Betrug anzeigen. Hat er mittlerweile schon bezahlt muss er den Kauf anfechten, sich sein Geld zurückholen und den Verkäufer wegen Betrug anzeigen. Zum Glück ist das mit Paypal...das macht es für den Käufer etwas sicherer. Und die Auktion ist ja eindeutig irreführend und hat auch keine gültige Ausschlußvereinbarung. Somit kann der Käufer vom Kauf zurücktreten...hat Umtausch- und Rückgaberecht. Und auch Garantie. Der Käufer kann sogar ne Grafikkarte einklagen wenn er will.


----------



## Toffelwurst (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



> Ich würde auch sagen, dass es sich hier *klar um eine Täuschung handelt*





> Jedenfalls hat der Verkäufer überhaupt nichts richtig gemacht, denn es handelt sich hier *ganz klar um arglistige Täuschung*.



Ich feier grad unsere Rechtsexperten hier im Forum so hart 
Leute ihr habt wahrscheinlich nicht mal eine Ahnung was einen Betrug von Täuschung oder gar arglistiger Täuschung unterscheidet, also tut bitte nicht so als ob ihr die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen habt.


EDIT: 


> [...]und den Verkäufer *wegen Betrug anzeigen*.Und die Auktion ist ja eindeutig irreführend und hat auch *keine gültige Ausschlußvereinbarung*.



Es wird immer besser *popcornmampf*


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Baerliner schrieb:


> Naja. Hoffentlich merkt der Käufer das bevor er bezahlt. Dann muss er 'nur' den Kauf anfechten und den Verkäufer wegen versuchten Betrug anzeigen. Hat er mittlerweile schon bezahlt muss er den Kauf anfechten, sich sein Geld zurückholen und den Verkäufer wegen Betrug anzeigen. Zum Glück ist das mit Paypal...das macht es für den Käufer etwas sicherer. Und die Auktion ist ja eindeutig irreführend und hat auch keine gültige Ausschlußvereinbarung. Somit kann der Käufer vom Kauf zurücktreten...hat Umtausch- und Rückgaberecht. Und auch Garantie. Der Käufer kann sogar ne Grafikkarte einklagen wenn er will.


 
So ein Quatsch.. Eher der Verkäufer könnte rechtlich vorgehen. In welcher weise denn versuchten Betruges? Weil man ein wenig die Dummheit anderer Menschen ausnutzt? Dann müsste ja die Ganze Regierung angezeigt werden.
Ich sehe da keinerlei Betrugsabsichten. Und Rechtlich gesehen hat der Käufer keine Chance. Wenn er gezahlt hat, gibt es halt auch kein Geld zurück, da kann er den Verkäufer so oft Anzeigen wie er will.

Darf man jetzt keine Originalverpackungen mehr Verkaufen? Weil manche Vollpfosten meinen da ist eine Grafikkarte drinnen. LESEN

Und da es ein Privatverkäufer ist, muss er da nicht mehr drauf hinweisen.


----------



## Blacktemplar (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Liebe Leute, ihr habt sicherlich Recht damit, dass der Preis suggeriert, dass es sich um eine Karte handeln könnte. Dennoch sei hier auf die Artikelbeschreibung hingewiesen, in der ganz klar steht um was es sich tatsächlich handelt. Somit ist es schwer arglistige Täuschung zu unterstellen, moralisch ist es aber definitiv verwerflich. Wäre ich Richter würde ich den Verkäufer zur Rückzahlung der Hälfte des Geldes verdonnern. Warum nur die Hälfte? Ganz einfach es gibt sowas wie Buchstaben und den gesunden Menschenverstand. Wer beides nicht nutzen kann oder gewillt ist es zu nutzen, dem muss man dann anderweitig auf die Sprünge helfen. Gewisse Fehler macht man nur einmal im Leben


----------



## DannyL (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

In der Beschreibung steht drin, dass er die Original-Verpackung verkauft. Von der Grafikkarte keine Spur im Text!

Ich schreibe bei meinen Auktionen daher immer den genauen Lieferumfang mit auf, da ist der Bieter auch auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Wenn ein Richter den Verkäufer deswegen Verurteilen würde, wäre das für mich ein Skandal. 

Leute: Er Verkauft eine Originalverpackung einer Grafikkarte. Das steht so in der Beschreibung und sogar unter der Ebay Kategorie "Verpackungen"... Ich würde als Richter Sogar dem Käufer eine Auflage reindonnern das er Lesen zu lernen hat.

Es ist einfach Pure Gier.. Man sieht den Preis, man sieht das das Angebot gleich endet und liest "Irgendwas mit 290X"... Ich könnt mich weglachen.


----------



## bruderbethor (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Schön wie sich manche feiern wie sie andere verarschen können ... ganz schön arm ...  Ich denke es ist im Sinne der Gesellschaft, dass so etwas auch rechtlich verboten ist !

Ob es nun rechtlich in Ordnung ist oder nicht, es widerspricht meinem Rechtsempfinden sehr.


----------



## akuji13 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Die Anzeige würde er sich nicht mehr trauen wenn ich ihn besucht habe..



Das kann auch nach hinten losgehen.
Wenns dumm läuft, hast du eine demolierte Visage und eine Anzeige wegen tätlichen Angriffs am Hals.
Wenns ganz dumm läuft, liegst du tot auf dem Boden.

Es haben schon viele geglaubt sie wären die stärksten und die besten aufm Platz. 

@topic

Ja, der Käufer war doof.

Aber beim Bäcker vordrängeln ist auch nicht strafbar und trotzdem macht man das nicht.

Übrigens:
Wucher

"In Deutschland ist Wucher in § 138 Abs. 2 BGB geregelt. Nichtig ist demnach ein zweiseitiges Rechtsgeschäft,
durch das jemand unter Ausbeutung der Zwangslage, der Unerfahrenheit, des Mangels an Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche eines anderen sich oder einem Dritten für eine Leistung Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder gewähren lässt, die in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zu der Leistung stehen"

Ein guter Anwalt konstruiert z. B. aus einer angespannten Liefersituation einen Zustand der o. g. Szenario eintreten lässt.


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



bruderbethor schrieb:


> Schön wie sich manche feiern wie sie andere verarschen können ... ganz schön arm ...  Ich denke es ist im Sinne der Gesellschaft, dass so etwas auch rechtlich verboten ist !
> 
> Ob es nun rechtlich in Ordnung ist oder nicht, es widerspricht meinem Rechtsempfinden sehr.


 
Verarschen? Ich kapiere nicht warum diesem Herrn hier das alles Unterstellt wird. Klar kann es sein, das er dachte das es so Dumme gibt. Aber Betrug wäre wenn er es als Grafikkarte angeboten hätte. 
Ihr seid mir Helden. Ich kaufe jetzt in einem Möbelhaus einen TV Wandschrank und Zeige die danach an, warum da kein Papp LCD TV dabei ist.. 

Der Verkäufer ist Vollkommen im Recht, da könnt ihr heulen wie ihr wollt. Und Sorry, ich hoffe der Käufer hat gezahlt, und lernt damit mal, das das Lesen nicht umsonst erfunden wurde.

akuji13: Wucher greift da nicht. Die Bieter haben den Preis bestimmt. Wenn ein Reiskorn jetzt für 1 Millionen verkauft wird, ist das auch kein Wucher. 
Und auch so kann man heute kaum mehr das Argument Wucher bringen. Da wäre man ja nur beim Anwalt.


Sind ja viele Rechtsexperten hier unterwegs. Wahnsinn..

Wenn ich jetzt eine Iphone 5S Verpackung reinstellen würde, mit Anleitung , Ladekabel und Kopfhörern. Ihr Glaubt garnicht wie schnell der Preis über die 300€ Schießt weil einfach keiner Liest. 

" Ey gugg mal, grasse Iphone musch isch mitbiete " "Sogar Verbaggung"


----------



## akuji13 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe jetzt in einem Möbelhaus einen TV Wandschrank und Zeige die danach an, warum da kein Papp LCD TV dabei ist..



In den Prospekten wird immer erwähnt das die Geräte und Deko nicht dabei sind und selbst vor Ort steht das auf den Schildern. 



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> akuji13: Wucher greift da nicht. Die Bieter haben den Preis bestimmt.



Startpreis 280€. 
Kein realistischer Marktwert für einen nicht seltenen Karton.

"durch das jemand *unter Ausbeutung* der Zwangslage, *der Unerfahrenheit, des Mangels an Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche eines anderen*"

Wenn ich im Kriegsgebiet Brot verkaufe bestimmt auch Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis, trotzdem ist es Wucher. 



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Und auch so kann man heute kaum mehr das Argument Wucher bringen. Da wäre man ja nur beim Anwalt.



Nur weil es wenig bis keine Klagen gibt, heißt das nicht das es erlaubt ist oder man rechtlich keine Chancen hätte.



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Sind ja viele Rechtsexperten hier unterwegs.



Meine Familie besteht zu 50% aus Anwälten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Pillax schrieb:


> wenn du dein auto verkaufst, das 1000€ wert ist, aber 10000€ bekommst, ist es dann betrug und ich bekomme dich wegen täuschung dran? ich denke nicht. da haste als käufer keine chance.


 
Ich rede ja auch bewusst von "moralisch" und "Täuschung". Der Vergleich hinkt auch IMHO. Es geht ja nicht allein darum, dass jemand ein absurdes Preisschild an ein Produkt klebt und Leute darauf reinfallen. Es geht ja darum, dass jemand (IMHO bewusst) so tut, als ob er was anderes anbietet. Das wäre so, als ob Du ein Foto von einer Ganzkörper-Autoabdeckung bei Ebay reinstellst und hinschreibst: Porsche 911 OVP - mit Rechnung. Und am Ende kriegst Du dann nicht das Auto, sondern das Ganzkörper-Kondom.


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das wäre so, als ob Du ein Foto von einer Ganzkörper-Autoabdeckung bei Ebay reinstellst und hinschreibst: Porsche 911 OVP - mit Rechnung. Und am Ende kriegst Du dann nicht das Auto, sondern das Ganzkörper-Kondom.


 
 Vorallem würde ich gerne mal eine Porsche Verpackung sehen. Aber ich verstehe den Vergleich. 

Wenn er die Porsche 911 OVP aber in die Rubrik "Autozubehör" stellt, und die Beschreibung auf eine Verpackung hinweist. Ist das auch keine Täuschung.
Ist eher ein Ausnutzen der "Dummheit" anderer.



akuji13 schrieb:


> Meine Familie besteht zu 50% aus Anwälten.


 
Dann müsstest du Wissen das der Käufer keine Chance hat. Und keine Hersteller erwähnt Korrekt den Preis seiner Verpackung. Und eigentlich kann ich als Privat Verkäufer für meine Artikel den Preis bestimmen wie ich das Möchte. 

Schonmal die Paysafecards gesehen in Ebay? Das ist Wucher. Und da wird auch keiner Angezeigt. Weil eine 10€ Paysafecard ist 10€ Wert. Und keine 17€


----------



## Toffelwurst (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



akuji13 schrieb:


> Meine Familie besteht zu 50% aus Anwälten.


 
Hast du Jura studiert und ein Examen abgelegt?


----------



## akuji13 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ist eher ein Ausnutzen der "Dummheit" anderer.



Und genau das macht man nicht.

Zumindest ich nicht, ich wurde anders erzogen.


----------



## akuji13 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Hast du Jura studiert und ein Examen abgelegt?



Nein, ich gehöre zu den anderen 50%. 

Aber die anderen natürlich, ich sitze also direkt an der Quelle und exakt solche Auktionen wurden schon durchdiskutiert bei uns. 

Würde ein Musterprozeß mit hohen Verdiensten oder Reputation locken, hätte sich schon gratis Anwälte für einen Prozeß gefunden.


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



akuji13 schrieb:


> Und genau das macht man nicht.
> 
> Zumindest ich nicht, ich wurde anders erzogen.


 
Klar macht man das nicht. Moralisch nicht Okay. Aber da kann man nichts machen wenn jemand darauf reinfällt. Der Verkäufer hat nichts Falsch gemacht. Der Käufer hat mit einer Rosarotenbrille mitgeboten, und ja nicht nur er, sondern da sind ja noch mehrere Bieter gewesen.


----------



## bruderbethor (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ist doch wursch ob der Verkäufer nun recht hat oder nicht. Er hat das Angebot erstellt um einen anderen hintrs Licht zu führen, und das hat er mehr oder weniger geschickt getan. Das ist moralisch einfach verwerflich. Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn es rechtmäßig ist das man an jeder Ecke verarscht wird ... oh Moment wir sind schon dort angekommen  Und das ist doch das eigentlich schlimme. Jeder erkennt das jmd. verarscht wurde, dennoch gibt es Menschen die den Geschädigten "auslachen" und sich auf die Seite des "Täters" stellen und dessen Methoden auch noch gut heißen ... ich finde das moralisch wirklich arm ... aus dem Leid von Menschen sollten man kein Profit schlagen egal mit welch ausgefeilten Mitteln.


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



bruderbethor schrieb:


> Ist doch wursch ob der Verkäufer nun recht hat oder nicht. Er hat das Angebot erstellt um einen anderen hintrs Licht zu führen, und das hat er mehr oder weniger geschickt getan. Das ist moralisch einfach verwerflich. Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn es rechtmäßig ist das man an jeder Ecke verarscht wird ... oh Moment wir sind schon dort angekommen  Und das ist doch das eigentlich schlimme. Jeder erkennt das jmd. verarscht wurde, dennoch gibt es Menschen die den Geschädigten "auslachen" und sich auf die Seite des "Täters" stellen und dessen Methoden auch noch gut heißen ... ich finde das moralisch wirklich arm ... aus dem Leid von Menschen sollten man kein Profit schlagen egal mit welch ausgefeilten Mitteln.


 
Naja leiden wird der Käufer wohl nicht wirklich, wenn man mal so 360€ über hat für eine Verpackung.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Traurig zu sehen das einige sehr ahnungslos sind. Aber dafür gibt es ja auch diejenigen die ihr Geld mit dem Wissen verdienen. Ich empfehle mal eine Beratung per Anwalt. Da könnt ihr 'Experten' beim Popcorn mampfen was dazu lernen. In diesem Sinne, macht was aus eurem Leben und denkt nicht das ihr alles wisst


----------



## akuji13 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Klar macht man das nicht. Moralisch nicht Okay. Aber da kann man nichts machen wenn jemand darauf reinfällt. Der Verkäufer hat nichts Falsch gemacht.



Und genau das sehe ich und die Anwälte die ich kenne (auch außerhalb meiner Familie ) anders.



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Der Käufer hat mit einer Rosarotenbrille mitgeboten, und ja nicht nur er, sondern da sind ja noch mehrere Bieter gewesen.



Nur weil mehrere getäuscht wurden macht es die Sache nicht besser.
Weder moralisch noch rechtlich.

Rechtlich würde es (wenn ein Richter das auch so sähe) sogar schlimmer als wenn es nur an eine Person gerichtet worden wäre.


----------



## Tripleh84 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Naja, ich seh das anders, das Gesetz soweit ich weiß auch. Das würde nicht einmal bis zu einem Strafrichter kommen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft wird sich da auch keine Arbeit machen wegen Moral oder angeblicher Täuschung. Sind nicht in den USA


----------



## Cleriker (19. März 2014)

Moralisch ist das echt unter aller Sau. Ich wurde anders erzogen und könnte so etwas überhaupt nicht. Rechtlich finde ich es aber i.O.
Wenn jemand nicht mal in der Lage ist seinen Verstand zu gebrauchen, oder einfach die Beschreibung zu lesen, dann ist das einfach seine eigene Schuld. Die Beschreibung und die Kategorie sagen doch ganz klar und deutlich, worum es sich handelt. Wenn er eine richtige Karte, a ich in der Kategorie Grafikkarten dort angeboten hätte, diese aber defekt gewesen wäre, was dann? In der Überschrift würde auch nur der Name der Karte stehen und in der Beschreibung bei Artikelzustand dann defekt. Darf man dann auch vor Gericht, wenn die Karte nicht läuft, ausschließlich weil es in der Überschrift nicht steht?


----------



## shadie (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

als was wurde denn dieser Karton eingestellt?

Wurde der unter Elektronik und Hardware und Grafikkarten eingestellt 

oder bei Verpackungsmaterial und Kartons?

Weil wenn der karton bei Elektronik eingestellt wurde, dann ist es Betrug und man bekommt ohne Probleme die Kohle wieder.
Die Beschreibung ist leicht irreführend, es wird die OVP (Originalverpackung verkauft) von Karte XYZ verkauft.

Bei Ebay sollte man immer, genau lesen auf was man bietet.


----------



## bruderbethor (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



shadie schrieb:


> Bei Ebay sollte man immer, genau lesen ...


Hier auch ^^
"Büro & Schreibwaren > Versandmaterialien > Faltkartons & -schachteln > Sonstige"
siehe
hier

Gruß


----------



## Amigo (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Wirklich dumm ist der Käufer erst, wenn er überweisen würde...


----------



## Moose83 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Moralisch ist das echt unter aller Sau. Ich wurde anders erzogen und könnte so etwas überhaupt nicht. Rechtlich finde ich es aber i.O.
> Wenn jemand nicht mal in der Lage ist seinen Verstand zu gebrauchen, oder einfach die Beschreibung zu lesen, dann ist das einfach seine eigene Schuld. Die Beschreibung und die Kategorie sagen doch ganz klar und deutlich, worum es sich handelt. Wenn er eine richtige Karte, a ich in der Kategorie Grafikkarten dort angeboten hätte, diese aber defekt gewesen wäre, was dann? In der Überschrift würde auch nur der Name der Karte stehen und in der Beschreibung bei Artikelzustand dann defekt. Darf man dann auch vor Gericht, wenn die Karte nicht läuft, ausschließlich weil es in der Überschrift nicht steht?


 
Auch dann bekommt der Verkäufer Recht, da er sie als defekt beschrieben hat, selbst ein könnte eventuell defekt sein reicht aus um als Verkäufer sicher zu sein. Das du wissentlich etwas defektes verkauft hast, muss dir dann der Käufer erstmal nachweisen.
Ebay selbst wird nie etwas tun, deswegen erst lesen und dann bieten


----------



## bruderbethor (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Krass wie viel Trittbrettfahrer es gibt ... 

hier mal einer klick

Jedoch ist der Karton nicht neu so wie er ihn beschrieben hat ...


----------



## mcmarky (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



bruderbethor schrieb:


> Krass wie viel Trittbrettfahrer es gibt ...
> 
> hier mal einer klick
> 
> Jedoch ist der Karton nicht neu so wie er ihn beschrieben hat ...


 
Der hatte auch schon einige Male "Erfolg" gehabt, wenn mal in seinen Bewertungen stöbert.

Echt traurig und erbärmlich....


----------



## KaterTom (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Was mich genauso ärgert wie diese Gaunerei sind die Posts nach dem "selbst schuld wer so dumm ist" Motto. Und daß der *Chefredakteur* in die gleiche Kerbe haut und einen "like" für einen Post gibt in dem das Opfer als Idiot bezeichnet wird (Post#11) verstehe ich noch viel weniger!
Wenn man die "selbst schuld" Aussage zu Ende denkt, wozu brauchen wir dann ein Rechtssystem? Der Schwächling ist selbst schuld wenn er verprügelt und ausgeraubt wird, er hätte ja ins Fitness Studio gehen können? Das Opfer eines Betruges ist selbst schuld an seiner Dummheit? Das Opfer eines Rasers ist selbst schuld, es hätte halt besser aufpassen sollen? Merkt ihr wie asozial das ist?


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



bruderbethor schrieb:


> Krass wie viel Trittbrettfahrer es gibt ...
> 
> hier mal einer klick
> 
> Jedoch ist der Karton nicht neu so wie er ihn beschrieben hat ...


 

Gainward Geforce GTX 770 OVP + Rechnung 1.11.2013 | eBay
Asus VG248QE 61 cm (24 Zoll) LED-Monitor OVP mit Rechnung vom 05.03.2014 | eBay
Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II | eBay
PowerColor Radeon HD 5870LCS OVP + RECHNUNG | eBay

Schon krass auf die Gainward wurden auch schon 90 Euro geboten .....
Scheint ja ein ziemlich lukratives Geschäftsmodell zu sein .


----------



## Toffelwurst (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



KaterTom schrieb:


> Wenn man die "selbst schuld" Aussage zu Ende denkt, wozu brauchen wir dann ein Rechtssystem? Der Schwächling ist selbst schuld wenn er verprügelt und ausgeraubt wird, er hätte ja ins Fitness Studio gehen können? Das Opfer eines Betruges ist selbst schuld an seiner Dummheit? Das Opfer eines Rasers ist selbst schuld, es hätte halt besser aufpassen sollen?


 
Es ist schön, wie du Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst. 
Ich glaube kaum, dass der Käufer vor seinem PC saß und vom Verkäufer mit vorgehaltener Waffe zum Kauf gezwungen wurde.



> Merkt ihr wie asozial das ist?



Was du für einen Unsinn schreibst merkst du selbst?


----------



## KaterTom (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich wollte aufzeigen, in welche Richtung die "selbst schuld" Aussage meiner Meinung nach geht. Und das ist kein Unsinn!


----------



## KennyKiller (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Rechtlich scheint der Verkäufer ja wohl auf der sicheren Seite zu sein, denn er verkauft eben eine OVP. Allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass für den Käufer eine Möglichkeit auf Anfechtbarkeit der Willenserklärung zum Kauf besteht, da er den Kauf aus einem Irrtum heraus begangen hat. 
Auszug aus dem BGB: 
§ 119 Anfechtbarkeit wegen Irrtums
(1) Wer bei der Abgabe einer Willenserklärung über deren Inhalt im Irrtum war oder eine Erklärung dieses Inhalts
überhaupt nicht abgeben wollte, kann die Erklärung anfechten, wenn anzunehmen ist, dass er sie bei Kenntnis
der Sachlage und bei verständiger Würdigung des Falles nicht abgegeben haben würde.
(2) Als Irrtum über den Inhalt der Erklärung gilt auch der Irrtum über solche Eigenschaften der Person oder der
Sache, die im Verkehr als wesentlich angesehen werden.

Wenn dem Verkäufer keine weiteren Schäden durch den entgangenen Kauf nachzuweisen sind, müsste der Käufer den vollen Kaufpreis zurückerhalten können.

Das Gesetz schützt eben auch dumme Leute


----------



## Bleistein (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Echt dumm. Für 350 EUR hätte er die Verpackung einer GTX 780 TI haben könnnen.. tststs.. diese Kids.

Scherz beiseite: Meine Sympathie gilt dem Geschädigten. Aber zur Geschäftsfähigkeit gehört nun einmal auch eine gewisse Verantwortung. Kann nur empfehlen, EVE Online zu spielen. Da wird man sehr wachsam, was "Scams" angeht und lernt für's Leben.


----------



## Toffelwurst (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



KaterTom schrieb:


> Ich wollte aufzeigen, in welche Richtung die "selbst schuld" Aussage meiner Meinung nach geht. Und das ist kein Unsinn!


 
Doch ist es, denn der Käufer hat seine Situation selbst zu verschulden, da er die Augen nicht richtig aufgemacht hat. Ihm war die Möglichkeit gegeben aus dem Gesamtbild zu erkennen um was es sich genau bei der Auktion handelt, das hat er allerdings verpennt.
Wenn jemand auf offener Straße überfallen wird, ist das nicht seine Schuld und ist daher gesetzlich zu schützen.

Ich habs weiter vorne schon mal geschrieben. Menschen müssen zur Eigenverantwortlichkeit erzogen werden und das geschieht nicht dadurch, dass wir für alles Gesetze schaffen wo eigl. gesunder Menschenverstand ausreicht und am Ende Zustände wie in den USA herrschen wo man einen Mitarbeiter eines Cafes verklagen kann weil er nicht mit Leuchtreklame darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, dass ein Kaffee frisch aus der Maschine heiß sein kann.


----------



## EX-Buzz (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Wieviele Rechtsgelehrte, Gutmenschen und Beschützer der Schwachen hier wieder unterwegs sind ist phänomenal.

Der *Käufer* ist seiner Pflicht nicht nachgekommen und hat den Angebotstext nicht richtig gelesen bzw ihn nicht richtig verstanden! Punkt!

Dazu folgendes:

Wenn ich etwas *nicht richtig lese* und deswegen Geld in den Sand setze, dann ist das einzig und allein meine Schuld, niemand anderes hat daran Schuld.

Wenn ich *etwas lese und es nicht verstehe*, *es dann* *trozdem kaufe *und wieder Geld in den Sand gesetzt habe, dann ist das auch allein meine Schuld, weil ich entweder den Intellekt nicht habe um hochkomplizierte Ebay-Texte zu verstehen oder weil ich in der 4. Klasse  beim Thema "Textverständinss" Kreide holen war. Für beides kann aber niemand anderes etwas.

Ich habe selbst ein altes iPhone4 als ausdrücklich defekt bei Ebay verkauft, es ging für 325€ weg, weil der gute Käufer nicht genau gelesen hat. Ganz ehrlich, dass ist doch dann nicht mein Problem als Verkäufer!

Merke: Wenn etwas im INET für einen Preis angeboten wird, der nicht wahr sein kann, dann hat das IMMER einen Haken. 


Zum Verkäufer:

Er hat alles richtig gemacht, richtige Kategorie gewählt, mehrfach geschrieben, dass es sich um die Verpackung handelt und mit keinem Wort erwähnt, dass die Karte Bestandteil der Auktion ist.

Vllt. hat er Probleme mit der deutschen Sprache und kann sich deshalb nicht so gewählt ausdrücken wie es manche hier so vehement fordern, vllt wollte er nur 28€ anstatt 280€ eingeben und konnte den Preis nach dem ersten Gebot nicht mehr ändern..... wer weiß das schon.

Anstatt sich hier so aufzuspielen und die moralische Keule rauszuholen sollten sich einige mal an die eigenen Nase fassen und in sich gehen ob sie in ihrem ganzen Leben noch nie nen Vorteil aus dem Unwissen von Anderen gezogen haben, sei es beim Zocken, bei nem kleinen Geschäft, im Job oder sonstwo..... das Leben ist nunmal kein Ponyhof......


----------



## bruderbethor (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Wir werden alle mal "dumm" sein im Leben, jeder zu einem andren Zeitpunkt der eine öfter der andere seltener ... es ist aber doch moralisch sehr arm über die jenigen zu lachen die einem solchen heraufbeschworenen "Irrtum" auf den Leim gegangen sind. Ob der Mensch nun dumm oder nur euphorisch war, wer will darüber urteilen aber sich dann darüber lustig zu machen ist doch echt armselig. Der Preis soll ganz klar in die Irre führen, daran besteht doch gar kein Zweifel, ganz unabhängig von der Rechtslage !

@Ex-Buzz: wow ... das legitimiert natürlich die offensichtlichen abzocke ... kann man nur hoffen das dir nicht irgendwann auch mal ein Irrtum passiert. Ich finde die Einstellung echt blöd. Es ist nebenbei auch noch eine sehr schlechte Werbung für den Marktplatz ebay an sich der sochen Angeboten Patz einräumt. Denn ganz ehrlich der Typ wollte den Karton nicht sondern die Karte und das Angebot war ein schöne Fake der rechtlich sicher zu sein scheint ... aber wollen wir das das aller rechtssichere Faks verkaufen ... also ich nicht, denn wenn irgendwann alle bescheißen werden wir auch alle beschissen


----------



## Toffelwurst (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst ein altes iPhone4 als ausdrücklich defekt bei Ebay verkauft, es ging für 325€ weg, weil der gute Käufer nicht genau gelesen hat. Ganz ehrlich, dass ist doch dann nicht mein Problem als Verkäufer!


 
Richtig, hatte einen ähnlichen Fall:
hatte noch einen Satz 240er Bremsscheiben für Golf glaube ich war das rumliegen und habe diese bei Ebay verkauft. Es war ebenfalls mehrmals gekennzeichnet dass es sich um 240er handelt. Ende vom Lied der Gewinner der Auktion schrieb mich zwei Tage nach Auktionsende mit folgenden Worten an: "Hab ich 260er hinten, brauch ich diese nicht!"

Dann hab ich Ihn mal drauf hingewiesen, dass wir vor zwei tagen einen rechtskräftigen Kaufvertrag eingegangen sind und er bis Ende nächste Woche Zeit hat seiner Bringschuld nachzukommen und das Geld an mich zu überweisen ansonsten hört er von meinem Anwalt und prompt nach ein bisschen Gemecker war das Geld am nächsten Tag auf dem Konto.

Es waren nur 35€ und ich hätte die Scheiben auch wieder einstellen können, aber es geht mir ums Prinzip. Ebay ist keine Spassplattform und wenn er seinen Kram nicht beieinander hat und nicht weiß, was er für Dimensionen bei seinem Auto hat ist das nicht mein Problem, sondern er ist abhängig von einer evtl Kulanz meinerseits. Wenn ich diese nicht gebe hat er auf gut Deutsch einfach gelitten.



bruderbethor schrieb:


> [..] denn wenn irgendwann alle bescheißen werden wir auch alle beschissen


 
Nein, denn beschissen wird der, der sich nicht richtig Informiert und nicht schaut was er unterschreibt bzw auf was er bietet.


----------



## EX-Buzz (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



bruderbethor schrieb:


> @Ex-Buzz: wow ... das legitimiert natürlich die offensichtlichen abzocke ... kann man nur hoffen das dir nicht irgendwann auch mal ein Irrtum passiert. Ich finde die Einstellung echt blöd. Es ist nebenbei auch noch eine sehr schlechte Werbung für den Marktplatz ebay an sich der sochen Angeboten Patz einräumt. Denn ganz ehrlich der Typ wollte den Karton nicht sondern die Karte und das Angebot war ein schöne Fake der rechtlich sicher zu sein scheint ... aber wollen wir das das aller rechtssichere Faks verkaufen ... also ich nicht, denn wenn irgendwann alle bescheißen werden wir auch alle beschissen


 
Wenn mich mal einer bescheissen sollte, dann hab ich daran schuld..... weil ich zu dumm war..... Ist schon toll, dass in dieser Gesellschaft immer erst dem Anderen Schuld gegeben wird, anstatt sich selber mal zu hinterfragen ob man vllt. was falsch gemacht hat.

Gut möglich, dass er die Karte wollte, hätte er aber* LESEN* müssen, dass es nicht um die Karte geht... ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## bruderbethor (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Anderen Schuld gegeben wird, anstatt sich selber mal zu hinterfragen ob man vllt. was falsch gemacht hat.



Genau der Verkäufer trägt die Schuld den Verkaufsartikel absichtlich so manipuliert zu haben, dass ein armer dummer drauf rein fallen musste. Einen erwischt es immer ! Aber hier sind alle damit beschäftig stolz zu sein das es sie nicht erwischt hat ... komische Mentalität. Kann man den wirklich darauf stolz sein einem anderen dessen Dummheit zu beweisen ... naja ich nicht  Aber Meinungen sind ja sowieso oft sehr unterschiedlich ...


----------



## Gast20141 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Richtig, hatte einen ähnlichen Fall:
> hatte noch einen Satz 240er Bremsscheiben für Golf glaube ich war das rumliegen und habe diese bei Ebay verkauft. Es war ebenfalls mehrmals gekennzeichnet dass es sich um 240er handelt. Ende vom Lied der Gewinner der Auktion schrieb mich zwei Tage nach Auktionsende mit folgenden Worten an: "Hab ich 260er hinten, brauch ich diese nicht!"
> 
> Dann hab ich Ihn mal drauf hingewiesen, dass wir vor zwei tagen einen rechtskräftigen Kaufvertrag eingegangen sind und er bis Ende nächste Woche Zeit hat seiner Bringschuld nachzukommen und das Geld an mich zu überweisen ansonsten hört er von meinem Anwalt und prompt nach ein bisschen Gemecker war das Geld am nächsten Tag auf dem Konto.
> ...


Du hättest viel weniger Ärger damit gehabt einfach den Kaufvertrag aufzulösen und den Artikel wieder einzustellen. So viel Ärger wegen gerade mal €35 und das rein aus Prinzip. xD 

Sag mal, hat dir dein Anwalt den Vogel gezeigt? Mann oh Meter, Menschen gibts.


----------



## Rizoma (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Der gleiche Verkäufer am gleichen Tag Intel core I7 4770K CPU OVP. Inkl Kühler | eBay

hat mal eben mit Pappe an einem Tag 600€ eingenommen 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Intel-core-I...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## EX-Buzz (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



bruderbethor schrieb:


> Genau der Verkäufer trägt die Schuld den Verkaufsartikel absichtlich so manipuliert zu haben, dass ein armer dummer drauf rein fallen musste. Einen erwischt es immer ! Aber hier sind alle damit beschäftig stolz zu sein das es sie nicht erwischt hat ... komische Mentalität. Kann man den wirklich darauf stolz sein einem anderen dessen Dummheit zu beweisen ... naja ich nicht  Aber Meinungen sind ja sowieso oft sehr unterschiedlich ...


 
Bin stolz einen so ehrbaren Menschen wie dich getroffen zu haben.





dexplus schrieb:


> Du hättest viel weniger Ärger damit gehabt einfach den Kaufvertrag aufzulösen und den Artikel wieder einzustellen. So viel Ärger wegen gerade mal €35 und das rein aus Prinzip. xD
> 
> Sag mal, hat dir dein Anwalt den Vogel gezeigt? Mann oh Meter, Menschen gibts.


 

Ließt du auch Texte oder trollst du nur rum?

Er hat mit nem Anwalt gedroht, ihn nicht eingeschaltet. 35€ hin oder her, es geht ums Prinzip, wenn ich ne Rechtschutz bezahle, dann kann der Anwalt auch dafür mal nen Brief aufsetzen...... wenn die RS den Fall annimmt....


----------



## Gast20141 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Wenn mich mal einer bescheissen sollte, dann hab ich daran schuld..... weil ich zu dumm war..... Ist schon toll, dass in dieser Gesellschaft immer erst dem Anderen Schuld gegeben wird, anstatt sich selber mal zu hinterfragen ob man vllt. was falsch gemacht hat.
> 
> Gut möglich, dass er die Karte wollte, hätte er aber* LESEN* müssen, dass es nicht um die Karte geht... ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


Klar ist der Käufer dumm oder besser gesagt unvorsichtig. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass es sich hier bei der Auktion um arglistige Täuschung und Wucher handelt. Das ist eine ganz klare Sache, der Verkäufer kommt damit niemals durch (auch wenn sie das einige aus purer Schadenfreude wünschen).


----------



## Toffelwurst (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



dexplus schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass es sich hier bei der Auktion um arglistige Täuschung und Wucher handelt. Das ist eine ganz klare Sache,[...]


 
Ah und du bist studierter Jurist mit Examen und allem drum und dran, 50 Jahren Berufserfahrung mit mindestens 160 solcher Fälle pro Jahr, dass das eine so klare Sache ist?


----------



## bruderbethor (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

@Toffelwurst: Bist du Jurist? (ich gebe zu nicht alles gelesen zu haben also entschuldige bitte wenn die Frage dumm erscheinen sollte  )


----------



## EX-Buzz (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



dexplus schrieb:


> Klar ist der Käufer dumm oder besser gesagt unvorsichtig. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass es sich hier bei der Auktion um arglistige Täuschung und Wucher handelt. Das ist eine ganz klare Sache, der Verkäufer kommt damit niemals durch (auch wenn sie das einige aus purer Schadenfreude wünschen).


 
Arglistige Täuschung? Wucher? Ahja..... Wenn du dir so sicher bist, warum zeigst du den Verkäufer nicht an?

Es hat nichts mit Schadenfreude zu tun, nur leider degeneriert die Gesellschaft immer mehr, es muss alles immer schnell gehen, darf nichts kosten, Geiz ist Geil, und wenn ich einen Fehler gemacht habe, hat immer der andere Schuld!

Dieser Käufer hat einfach durch Gier sein Kopf ausgeschaltet und dafür nun die Rechnung bekommen.


----------



## Toffelwurst (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



bruderbethor schrieb:


> @Toffelwurst: Bist du Jurist? (ich gebe zu nicht alles gelesen zu haben also entschuldige bitte wenn die Frage dumm erscheinen sollte  )


 
Nein bin ich nicht, ich stell mich aber auch nicht hin und behaupte Dinge die "ganz klar" sind bzw. unterstelle niemandem Betrug, Wucher, Täuschung oder sogar arglistige Täuschung


----------



## bruderbethor (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit Schadenfreude zu tun, nur leider degeneriert die Gesellschaft immer mehr, es muss alles immer schnell gehen, darf nichts kosten, Geiz ist Geil, und wenn ich einen Fehler gemacht habe, hat immer der andere Schuld!
> 
> Dieser Käufer hat einfach durch Gier sein Kopf ausgeschaltet und dafür nun die Rechnung bekommen.


 
Aber dass uns nun solche Verkäufer, im übertragenen Sinne, vor der geistigen "Degeneration" bewahren und am besten Erziehen sollen, halte ich doch für sehr bedenklich. Aber ich gebe dir Recht diese Geiz ist Geil Mentalität finde ich auch furchtbar !

@Toffelwurst: Okay, ich dachte nur wegen deiner Signatur ^^ Die konkrete rechtliche Lage hätte mich wirklich interessiert !


----------



## Toffelwurst (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



bruderbethor schrieb:


> Die konkrete rechtliche Lage hätte mich wirklich interessiert !


 
Mich ebenfalls


----------



## EX-Buzz (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Der Verkäufer hat es aber geschafft, dass sich wenigstes die Leser dieses Threads nicht mehr übers Ohr hauen lassen.... was ebay und OVP´s betrifft


----------



## bruderbethor (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Und heiligt in diesem Fall der Zweck die Mittel ? Wer weiß was er als nächstes schafft ... oder noch viel wichtiger wie ... Ich möchte von solchen Menschen jedenfalls nichts lernen


----------



## violinista7000 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Der Startbetrag geht i.O. nur das mit der Rechnung finde ich auch "interessant".
> Und auch der Text ist nicht gerade sehr lang =>
> *Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine AMD Radeon R9 290X-Originalverpackung und die Rechnung. Alles in einem neuen zustand.  *
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem liegt grundsätzlich an der Formulierung, wenn er das so geschrieben hätte: *Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine **Originalverpackung einer AMD Radeon R9 290X und die Rechnung. Alles in einem neuen zustand... *würde KEINER diese überteuerte Karton gekauft.*

*Ehrlich, wer ist interessiert 360€ für eine Packung zu bezahlen? Und wozu braucht man dann eine Rechnung? 

Das ist absichtliche Täuschung!
*

*


----------



## Gast20141 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ah und du bist studierter Jurist mit Examen und allem drum und dran und 50 Jahren Berufserfahrung mit mindestens 160 solcher Fälle pro Jahr, dass das eine so klare Sache ist?


Anscheinend bist du der Meinung _Jurist mit Examen und allem drum und dran und 50 Jahren Berufserfahrung mit mindestens 160 solcher Fälle pro Jahr_ und kannst daher erkennen, dass es sich hier nicht um arglistige Täuschung und Wucher handelt.

Klar handelt es sich hier um arglistige Täuschung und Wucher. Die Rechnung, der extrem hohe Anfangspreis und die möglichst undeutlich formulierte Beschreibung (vor allem die Überschrift) sind Mittel zum Zweck und dienen lediglich dazu einen möglichen Käufer zu täuschen. Das liegt auch auf der Hand, eine wertlose Verpackung inkl. Rechnung der nicht vorhandenen Grafikkarte stellt man nicht für €280 bei Ebay ein.


----------



## Toffelwurst (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



dexplus schrieb:


> Anscheinend bist du der Meinung _Jurist mit Examen und allem drum und dran und 50 Jahren Berufserfahrung mit mindestens 160 solcher Fälle pro Jahr_ und kannst daher erkennen, dass es sich hier nicht um arglistige Täuschung und Wucher handelt.
> 
> Klar handelt es sich hier um arglistige Täuschung und Wucher. Die Rechnung, der extrem hohe Anfangspreis und die möglichst undeutlich formulierte Beschreibung (vor allem die Überschrift) sind Mittel zum Zweck und dienen lediglich dazu einen möglichen Käufer zu täuschen. Das liegt auch auf der Hand, eine wertlose Verpackung inkl. Rechnung der nicht vorhandenen Grafikkarte stellt man nicht für €280 bei Ebay ein.


 
Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen oder es nicht verstehen zu wollen.

Über meine Qualifikation als Jurist habe ich schon meinen Teil geschrieben, aber ich wiederhole es für dich nochmals: NEIN ich bein kein Jurist, bin nicht im Studium und habe es auch nicht vor. ABER ich unterstelle auch niemandem Betrug, Wucher, Täuschung oder sogar arglistige Täuschung. Und wenn es nach mir ginge, dann würdest du und alle anderen, die hier gleich mit dem Finger auf den Verkäufer zeigen und ihm eines der genannten Dinge unterstellen, sofort eine Geldstrafe im dreistelligen Bereich für Unterstellung und Rufschädigung bekommen. Man sollte nämlich mit seinen Anschuldigungen in Deutschland ganz vorsichtig sein, da sind schon ganz andere böse auf dem Hosenboden gelandet.


----------



## bruderbethor (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Mir fällt gerade noch etwas interessantes zur Rechtslage ein.

In einem Nachbarforum hat mal jmd. eine Spiegelreflexkamera (1ds Mk ii) verkauft. An einen "Selbstabholer". Dieser konnte die Kamera ausgiebig Testen und Bilder damit machen. Er kaufte sie für rund 900€ ... zwei Tage später fiel ihm auf, dass der Verschluss (ein wichtiges und teures Bauteil einer Kamera) defekt ist. Schaden rund 500€ Ende vom Lied. Er ging zum Anwalt und bekam Recht ! Der Verkäufer musste die Reparatur zahlen ... weil er nicht die* Gewährleistung* ausgeschlossen hat ...

Klick mich


----------



## Toffelwurst (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



bruderbethor schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade noch etwas interessantes zur Rechtslage ein.
> 
> In einem Nachbarforum hat mal jmd. eine Spiegelreflexkamera (1ds Mk ii) verkauft. An einen "Selbstabholer". Dieser konnte die Kamera ausgiebig Testen und Bilder damit machen. Er kaufte sie für rund 900€ ... zwei Tage später fiel ihm auf, dass der Verschluss (ein wichtiges und teures Bauteil einer Kamera) defekt ist. Schaden rund 500€ Ende vom Lied. Er ging zum Anwalt und bekam Recht ! Der Verkäufer musste die Reparatur zahlen ... weil er nicht die Garantie ausgeschlossen hat ...
> 
> Klick mich


 
Achtung, Gewährleistung nicht Garantie


----------



## bruderbethor (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

ähhh ja sorry ! ich ändere das mal  du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht ...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



bruderbethor schrieb:


> Krass wie viel Trittbrettfahrer es gibt ...
> 
> hier mal einer klick
> 
> Jedoch ist der Karton nicht neu so wie er ihn beschrieben hat ...


 

ja aber der hat nur 85%! Positive Bewertungen.
Das könnte eine Falle sein


----------



## KennyKiller (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Egal wie ihr es dreht oder wendet der Käufer kann eine Möglichkeit finden den Kaufvertrag zu revidieren ob es nun sein Irrtum, Wucher oder arglistige Täuschung seitens des Verkäufers ist... Wieso regt ihr euch so auf? Das ist einfach Fakt. Schaut ins BGB...

@EX-Buzz Was du als Recht empfindest muss nicht unbedingt allgemein gültig sein. Und darüber sollte man auch froh sein, wenn man liest was du von dir gibst...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt grundsätzlich an der Formulierung, wenn er das so geschrieben hätte: *Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine **Originalverpackung einer AMD Radeon R9 290X und die Rechnung. Alles in einem neuen zustand... *würde KEINER diese überteuerte Karton gekauft.*
> 
> *Ehrlich, wer ist interessiert 360€ für eine Packung zu bezahlen? Und wozu braucht man dann eine Rechnung?
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist das nicht schön & toll aber das ganze Leben ist nun mal Mist. 
Man versucht so gut wie möglich durchs Leben zu kommen in der Hoffnung mehr Leute zu verarschen als man selber verarscht wird.
Oder die Kurzform : Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.
Wie groß wäre die Chance das die Versteigerung bei diesem Preis gelandet wäre hätte er es "vernünftig" formuliert?
Sicher doppelt so hoch wie die Chance das er das nicht so geplant hat.

Früher hatten viele auf solche Auktionen geboten um die Provison in die Höhe zu treiben; bezahlt wurde natürlich nicht.
Wie hoch ist den die Provision wenn die Karte für ~25K € wegging...mal googlen.

Edit :
Wenn Sie Ihren Artikel erfolgreich bei eBay verkaufen, stellen wir Ihnen eine *Verkaufsprovision von 10 %* in Rechnung - *maximal *berechnen wir Ihnen* 199,00 Euro*.

=> Reicht also schon bis 2000€ hochzugehen.


----------



## bruderbethor (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> aber das ganze Leben ist nun mal Mist.
> Man versucht so gut wie möglich durchs Leben zu kommen in der Hoffnung mehr Leute zu verarschen als man selber verarscht wird.


 
Ich denke wir kommen den eigentlichen Problem näher ... 

Getreu dem Motto "scheiß drauf die andere 1.) machen es ja auch nicht besser 2.) sind eh viel böser 3.) was geht's mich an solange es mir gut geht "

*würg*


----------



## Garnorh198 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Wer die Beschreibung genau liest, sollte die Formulierung auffallen. In Ordnung ist das aber mit Sicherheit nicht. Wäre selber fast mal darauf reingefallen. Der selbe Verkäufer hat für 235 € auch einen Karton ( immerhin mit Originalkühler ) von einem Intel Core I7 4770K verkauft. Da steckt doch eindeutig vorsetzliche Abzocke dahinter.

P.S.: Bin mal auf die Bewertungen gespannt. Dürften nicht nett ausfallen.


----------



## Rizoma (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Die Bewertungen interessieren einen Account Inhaber der nur 1 Bewertung hat nicht aber da der Verkäufer. Aber die Käufer sollten sich bei ihren Anwalt melden ich denke schon das es in Unseren Paragraphen Jungel ne Möglichkeit gibt den Verkäufer kräftig ans Bein zu Pinkeln. Und wird diese Gefunden kann sich der Verkäufer warm anziehen.


----------



## violinista7000 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das nicht schön & toll aber das ganze Leben ist nun mal Mist.
> Man versucht so gut wie möglich durchs Leben zu kommen in der Hoffnung mehr Leute zu verarschen als man selber verarscht wird.
> Oder die Kurzform : Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.
> Wie groß wäre die Chance das die Versteigerung bei diesem Preis gelandet wäre hätte er es "vernünftig" formuliert?
> ...



Wenn wir alle beschießen, weil die Welt sch3iße ist, dann kannst du sicher sein, dass die Welt nicht besser wird, eher schlimmer.

_*"So wie ihr von anderen behandelt werden möchtet, so behandelt sie auch."*_


----------



## Cleriker (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Mag sein, dass die Überschrift irreführend ist, aber was soll das? Wie oft verklagt man Mediamarkt für ihre tollen Gaming-PCs? Nie! Warum? Weil sie in die Beschreibung ganz klar schreiben, was verbaut ist an Komponenten und jeder sich kostenlos selbst über diese informieren kann. Unsere Beratungsecke hier im Forum ist das beste Beispiel. Wenn dieser Käufer nicht mal lesen kann, oder 1&1 zusammenzählen, trotzdem aber wild drauf los bietet... dann ist er auch in der Verantwortung und ich finde es nicht okay, wenn er nicht zahlen muss. Der Verkäufer hat die Auktion zwar offensichtlich so gestaltet, aber er hat in die Beschreibung geschrieben, was der Verkäufer bekommt. Eine Verpackung! 
Wenn ich zum Autohändler gehe und ein Cabrio kaufe, dieses laut Beschreibung aber weder Sitze noch Motor hat, dann ist auch auch meine Schuld, wenn ich vorher nicht lese, oder nachschaue. Oder etwa nicht? 
Ich finde es albern einen Füllfederhalter verkauft zu bekommen, ohne Tinte darin. SO macht der Stift ja schließlich keinen Sinn/ist Wertlos. Weil man aber nachschauen/nachlesen kann was in der Verpackung steckt und es den eigenen Verstand gibt, weiss ich auch, dass ich Tinte dazukaufen muss. Wer von euch hat schon einmal seinen Schreibwarenladen verklagt?

Der Verkäufer ist mMn kein guter Mensch und ich hoffe er zählt damit zu den Ausnahmen. Der Käufer, ist aber ebenso schuldig wie der Verkäufer. Hier haben sich einfach zwei gefunden.


----------



## Xcravier (19. März 2014)

Du meinst wie die 19 Käufer


----------



## violinista7000 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass die Überschrift irreführend ist, aber was soll das? Wie oft verklagt man Mediamarkt für ihre tollen Gaming-PCs? Nie! Warum? Weil sie in die Beschreibung ganz klar schreiben, was verbaut ist an Komponenten und jeder sich kostenlos selbst über diese informieren kann. ...



In Mediamarkt kaufen nur Leute, die sich nicht informieren möchten/können/wollen. Außerdem kann man doch mit den tollen Gaming PCs BF4 spielen, ob die Qualität High End ist, ist eine andere Geschichte. Aber ein MM-Käufer wird das erst nach einer Weile merken.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer ist mMn kein guter Mensch und ich hoffe er zählt damit zu den Ausnahmen. Der Käufer, ist aber ebenso schuldig wie der Verkäufer. Hier haben sich einfach zwei gefunden.



Da kann man für den Käufer nur hoffen, dass er die schmerzhafte Lektion gelernt hat.

Und ich zitiere mich selbst:



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt grundsätzlich an der Formulierung, wenn er das so geschrieben hätte: *Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine **Originalverpackung einer AMD Radeon R9 290X und die Rechnung. Alles in einem neuen zustand... *würde KEINER diese überteuerte Karton gekauft.*
> 
> *Ehrlich, wer ist interessiert 360€ für eine Packung zu bezahlen? Und wozu braucht man dann eine Rechnung?
> 
> ...


----------



## bruderbethor (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

@Cleriker: Wer so dreist in "Kleingedruckten" bescheißt der hat kein Geld verdient, wer soll bitte etwas davon haben wenn der Käufer zum zahlen verpflichtet ist ? Kein normaler mensch sondern nur solche zwielichtigen windigen Typen! Gesellschaftlich gesehen ist es wichtig solchen Subjekten keine Möglichkeiten zu bieten arglose Bürgerinnen und Bürger zu bescheißen ! Manche Menschen sind einfach nur in eile oder suchen ein Geschenk für den Enkel ... was soll dann so ein Angebot !  Ganz klar würde ich für richtig halten das der Käufer auf Grund eines Irrtums hier vom Kauf zurück treten kann. Auch wenn an diesem Tag anscheinend wenig Hirn mit beim Bieten beteiligt war!

Gruß


----------



## Java_Jim (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich muss dem Schreiber des ersten Posts recht geben.
Wer "*AMD Radeon R9 290X-Originalverpackung und die Rechnung."* nicht richtig versteht, ist einfach dumm.
Ich hoffe ihr kennt das Zitat von Einstein, das hier passt


----------



## EX-Buzz (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> @EX-Buzz Was du als Recht empfindest muss nicht unbedingt allgemein gültig sein. Und darüber sollte man auch froh sein, wenn man liest was du von dir gibst...


 
Richtig, ich gab nie vor das ich allg. gültiges Recht spreche, ich gab meine persönliche Meinung wieder, ob sie jedem passt oder er sie anstößig findet muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Was gab ich denn so von mir, dass "man darüber froh sein sollte"? Weil ich die "Dummen" und "Getäuschten" nicht Bemuttere und ihnen nicht zuspreche wie gemein doch die Welt da draußen ist bin ich jetzt der Böse? OK, damit kann ich leben


----------



## Cleriker (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Natürlich ist das eine Täuschung. Man kann es genau so gut auch einen Trick nennen. Sind Tricks neuerdings verboten? Wie viele Produkte werben auf der Verpackung mit dem Siegel von Stiftung warentest, wo man aber nur schwer sieht, dass der Test etliche Jahre alt ist und es inzwischen nichtmal für ein Ausreichend reichen würde. Wenn einer eine Tankstelle aufmachen würde, wo nichts aber auch überhaupt nichts an den Säulen stehen würde und alle Zapfpistolen gleich wären, würde man doch auch nicht einfach wild irgendwas tanken. Man würde mindestens einmal fragen warum das so wäre. Wenn hier in der Beschreibung ganz klar steht, dass es die Verpackung ist, warum soll er es nochmal in die Überschrift aufnehmen. Natürlich wäre das der richtige Weg um Holzköpfe zu schonen, aber nötig finde ich es nicht. Ich selbst lese auch immer die Beschreibung. Wer einfach auf gut Glück auf irgendwas bietet, macht das auf eigene Gefahr. Die paar Sätze zu lesen ist ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt. Hat der Verkäufer ihn daran gehindert sich stundenlang Zeit zu nehmen um sich das genau anzuschauen und zu überlegen? Nein! Der Käufer hat einfach die Katze im Sack gekauft. Bei ebay gibt es solche Abzocken seit dem ersten Tag und am Anfang waren solche Fälle sogar in den Nachrichten. Der Käufer hier war einfach gierig und dumm. Gier ist genau so eine Sünde, wie Betrug. Die nehmen sich daher schonmal nichts. Dumm, war aber nur einmal und ich sehe nicht, warum er für seinen Fehler nicht gerade stehen soll. 

Ich selbst bin sehr ehtisch erzogen. Ich könnte nichtmal bei einer Spielshow lügen, bei der ich dadurch eine Million gewinnen könnte und wo niemend zu schaden kommt. Das wiederum finden andere dumm. Ist aber so. Ich jedoch stehe auch zu meinen Fehlern und Schwächen.


----------



## violinista7000 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das eine Täuschung. Man kann es genau so gut auch einen Trick nennen. Sind Tricks neuerdings verboten? Wie viele Produkte werben auf der Verpackung mit dem Siegel von Stiftung warentest, wo man aber nur schwer sieht, dass der Test etliche Jahre alt ist und es inzwischen nichtmal für ein Ausreichend reichen würde.



Und es gibt genug Leute da Draußen, die solche Dinge verfolgen, und versuchen es mit alle möglichen Mitteln vor Gericht zu unterbinden. Es ist einfach eine traurige Tatsache, das Gesetzt ist wie ein Sieb, und es ist nicht leicht alle Löcher vollzustopfen. 





Cleriker schrieb:


> ...  Der Käufer hier war einfach gierig und dumm. Gier ist genau so eine Sünde, wie Betrug. Die nehmen sich daher schonmal nichts. Dumm, war aber nur einmal und ich sehe nicht, warum er für seinen Fehler nicht gerade stehen soll.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen, aber, *der Verkäufer soll auch für seinen Fehler stehen, nicht nur der dumme Käufer.*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin sehr ehtisch erzogen. Ich könnte nichtmal bei einer Spielshow lügen, bei der ich dadurch eine Million gewinnen könnte und wo niemend zu schaden kommt. Das wiederum finden andere dumm. Ist aber so. Ich jedoch stehe auch zu meinen Fehlern und Schwächen.



Ein bisschen Hoffnung auf Verständnis und eine gewise Kulanz solltet man noch haben können, nicht jeder kann problemlos 360€ in die Tonne werfen. Und so lange das so ist, sitzt der Käufer auf seinen Schaden.


----------



## Cleriker (19. März 2014)

Ich sehe da einfach keinen Schaden. Der Käufer konnte doch in Ruhe lesen, was da angeboten wurde. Er hat das ganz bewusst gekauft. Man muss den Kauf ja sogar bestätigen. 

Was ist mit folgendem dem Gedankengang?

Der Käufer hat selbst so eine Karte und hat den Karton versaut. Jetzt will er auf diese linke Tour, mit Gewinn an den Karton kommen, um aus seiner mehr Geld rauszuholen? Können wir das ausschließen? Ich meine... Wieso wird dem Verkäufer Täuschung vorgeworfen, dem Käufer aber nicht?


----------



## violinista7000 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich sehe da einfach keinen Schaden. Der Käufer konnte doch in Ruhe lesen, was da angeboten wurde. Er hat das ganz bewusst gekauft. Man muss den Kauf ja sogar bestätigen.



Wenn du das so sehen willst, nur zu.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was ist mit folgendem dem Gedankengang?
> 
> Der Käufer hat selbst so eine Karte und hat den Karton versaut. Jetzt will er auf diese linke Tour, mit Gewinn an den Karton kommen, um aus seiner mehr Geld rauszuholen? Können wir das ausschließen? Ich meine... Wieso wird dem Verkäufer Täuschung vorgeworfen, dem Käufer aber nicht?



Das könnte so sein, wenn er der Karton für 5€ gekauft hätte, aber niemals für 360€...


----------



## Rizoma (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

So an alle die glauben das der Verkäufer alles Richtig gemacht hat und man ihn nicht Rechtlich belangen kann hier ein ähnlicher Fall.

Mutmaßlicher Betrug bei Ebay - Aktuelle Stunde

Hatte mal die Kanzlei WBS (Kanzlei die auch mit der Porno Abmahnwelle zu tun hatte) angeschrieben und die bringen demnächst über so etwas ein Youtube Video ich denke mal des der KArton Verkäufer sich ein wenig zu sicher fühlt


----------



## Toffelwurst (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Rizoma schrieb:


> So an alle die glauben das der Verkäufer alles Richtig gemacht hat und man ihn nicht Rechtlich belangen kann hier ein ähnlicher Fall.
> 
> Mutmaßlicher Betrug bei Ebay - Aktuelle Stunde
> 
> Hatte mal die Kanzlei WBS (Kanzlei die auch mit der Porno Abmahnwelle zu tun hatte) angeschrieben und die bringen demnächst über so etwas ein Youtube Video ich denke mal des der KArton Verkäufer sich ein wenig zu sicher fühlt


 
Die Fälle sind nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichbar. Auf de Artikelbildern ist hier nirgends die Grafikkarte zu sehen, nicht mal auf dem Karton ist sie abgebildet und ein "Erst weiter unten im Ebay-Angebotstext" gibt es hier wegen Einzeiler auch nicht. Man kann es eigl. nicht überlesen wenn man sich den Artikeltext angeschaut hat.


----------



## KrHome (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn hier in der Beschreibung ganz klar steht, dass es die Verpackung ist, warum soll er es nochmal in die Überschrift aufnehmen. Natürlich wäre das der richtige Weg um Holzköpfe zu schonen, aber nötig finde ich es nicht. [...] Wer einfach auf gut Glück auf irgendwas bietet, macht das auf eigene Gefahr. Die paar Sätze zu lesen ist ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt.


 Darauf kommt es nicht an.

Maßgeblich ist, was der Verkäufer wollte, nämlich dass der Käufer glaubt es handele sich um eine Grafikkarte. Klarer wird dies, wenn man sich mal die juristische Definition der Täuschung ansieht: 
_Eine Täuschungshandlung ist jedes Verhalten, das darauf abzielt, bei  einem anderen eine unrichtige Vorstellung hervorzurufen, sie zu  bestärken oder aufrechtzuerhalten._

Der Versuch ist strafbar, sogar der untaugliche Versuch. Das fasst den Tatbestand recht weit.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich sehe da einfach keinen Schaden.


 Der Vermögensschaden iSd. Betrugs wird ganz einfach definiert als  Differenz des Vermögens vor und nach der Vermögensverfügung des  Geschädigten. Oder simpel ausgedrückt: Da der Käufer Geld ausgegeben hat,  hat er auch einen Schaden, wenn die restlichen Tatbestandsmerkmale  (Täuschungshandlung, Irrtum, Vorsatz) vorhanden sind.


----------



## Cleriker (19. März 2014)

Dass der Verkäufer das absichtlich gemacht hat sieht jeder, auch ich und ich finde es echt mies. Der Käufer hat trotzdem die Pflicht darauf zu achten, was er kauft. Ist ihm das Geld etwa so egal, dass ihn der Zustand nicht interessiert? Man muss die Beschreibung doch auch lesen, um den Artikelzustand zu erfahren.


----------



## Infernal-jason (19. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Deswegen kaufe ich lieber in gescheiten onlineshops. 

Naja wer gierig/geizig ist, lässt sich halt leichter verarschen.


----------



## pseudonymx (20. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

ich frag mich was sich alle so aufregen OVP ist die Abkürzung für OriginalVerPackung nicht für originalverpackt, wenn im tietel schon: OVP und nicht: IN OVP steht lese ich mir die beschreibung erst recht genauer durch, der Verkäufer ist schlau hat er doch einen schönen karton inklu der rechnung für 360 tacken verkloppt der käufer.... naja


----------



## 3-way (20. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Wer sich so verarschen lässt ist schön blöd. Dennoch, aufgrund des vielfach zu hohen Preises für eine Pappschachtel kann der Käufer den Kaufvertrag nach § 119 I BGB aufgrund Erklärungsirrtum anfechten. Dem Verkäufer hat er zwar Schadensersatz zu leisten, allerdings hat dieser wohl durch den Verkauf der Pappschachtel nicht anderweitig Verlust machen müssen.

Ihr könnt also ganz entspannt sein. Ebay hat lediglich klargestellt, dass das Angebot nicht gegen die Richtlinien verstößt, da es ja in der Kategorie Verpackungen eingestellt war.


----------



## PanikGOW (20. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ja da muss man wirklich aufpassen. Ich habe bei Ebay schon etliche solcher Angebote gesehen.


----------



## Rizoma (20. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Die Fälle sind nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichbar. Auf de Artikelbildern ist hier nirgends die Grafikkarte zu sehen, nicht mal auf dem Karton ist sie abgebildet und ein "Erst weiter unten im Ebay-Angebotstext" gibt es hier wegen Einzeiler auch nicht. Man kann es eigl. nicht überlesen wenn man sich den Artikeltext angeschaut hat.


 
Aber sicher sind sie vergleichbar das das sagte sogar die Kanzlei denn den Link habe ich von denen in beiden Auktionen wurde etwas anderes Verkauft als Suggeriert wurde. und Ich Und ich gehe fest davon aus das unser Kartonverkäufer hier Ganz böse einen Drauf bekommen wird.


----------



## Cleriker (20. März 2014)

Also wenn ich ein Fahrrad an die Straße Stelle und ein Schild dran mache wo groß draufsteht: Mercedes S63AMG. Auf dem Rest des schildes aber deutlich das zu verkaufende Rad beschreibe, dann ist der Depp der das Auto will vollkommen unschuldig und ich muss vor Gericht? Geht's noch?


----------



## Gast20141 (20. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also wenn ich ein Fahrrad an die Straße Stelle und ein Schild dran mache wo groß draufsteht: Mercedes S63AMG. Auf dem Rest des schildes aber deutlich das zu verkaufende Rad beschreibe, dann ist der Depp der das Auto will vollkommen unschuldig und ich muss vor Gericht? Geht's noch?


Wenn du versuchst ein Rad für €120.000 zu verkaufen dann wirds problematisch.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT
Wieder offen.

Die kleinere Privatdiskussion wurde ausgeblendet. Ich darf allgemein darum bitten auf personenbezogene Angriffe zu verzichten.

*B2T*


----------



## Rizoma (20. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Also wenn ich ein Fahrrad an die Straße Stelle und ein Schild dran mache wo groß draufsteht: Mercedes S63AMG. Auf dem Rest des schildes aber deutlich das zu verkaufende Rad beschreibe, dann ist der Depp der das Auto will vollkommen unschuldig und ich muss vor Gericht? Geht's noch?


 

Du hast eben als Verkäufer sorge zu tragen das dein Angebot nicht mißverstanden werden kann und wenn du es mit Absicht so formulierst das es sogar drauf abzielt mißverstanden zu werden, kann man dir als Verkäufer eben ans Bein Pinkeln wie sagt man so schön "Wer andern eine Grube gräbt...."


----------



## Cleriker (20. März 2014)

Hey, ich bin schwer dafür, solchen Menschen (unmoralische) an Bein zu pinkeln, aber ich bin auch dafür, dass der Käufer trotzdem zahlt. Er hat aus eigenem Antrieb, freiem Willen und im Besitz vermeintlich vorhandener geistiger Kräfte, absichtlich einen Karton gekauft. Das steht ja schließlich in der Beschreibung drin und sieht man auf den Bildern.

btw: Beispielsweise zehn Sozialstunden für den Verkäufer fände ich ganz cool.


----------



## KaterTom (20. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich wäre für 100 Stunden Kartons falten.


----------



## bruderbethor (21. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich bin der Meinung das es sich um einen Irrtum handelt und das beide Parteien hier wirklich ihr "bestes" gegeben haben. Hier haben sich zwei gefunden ... Zahlen sollte der Käufer nach meiner Auffassung dennoch nicht, da das Angebot gezielt manipuliert wurde. Aber ob das ein Richter auch so sieht kann ich nicht sagen ... Nach meinem Rechtsempfinden würde es aber niemandem von uns Normalsterblichen Nutzen wenn der Käufer zahlen muss. Ganz im Gegenteil, wenn der Kauf als unwirksam festgestellt werden würde, wäre die ein deutliches Zeichen dafür, dass sich auch auf ebay Betrug nicht lohnt, und das Leben wäre für uns alle etwas entspannter geworden 

Gruß


----------



## Cleriker (21. März 2014)

Klingt ja alles schön und nett, aber es heißt auch andersherum, dass man niemandem mehr trauen darf und Dummheit gefördert wird.

Den Betrug sehe ich hier nicht. Es stand doch ganz klar in der Beschreibung, was verkauft wird. Wo ist das denn Betrug? Der Käufer soll für das zahlen, was er freiwillig und bewusst gekauft hat.

Die Überschriften sind doch eh immer mist. Wie oft stehen da Begriffe wie super, oder cool mit drin. Beispielsweise: "super coole Nike Freizeitschuhe". Wenn da dann nicht auf der Verpackung und dem Tyoenschild super cool steht, ist es dann auch Betrug?

Wenn irgendwo wieder ein Gaming Headset verkauft wird und du stellst fest, dass es auch außerhalb von Spielen Ton überträgt, ist es dann Betrug?

Das ist doch vollkommen irrwitzig. Ich bleibe dabei, der Verkäufer ist kein guter Mensch, aber der Käufer trägt trotzdem die alleinige Verantwortung für den Kauf. 
Wenn er nicht in der Lage ist die Beschreibung zu lesen, wie hat er dann die eBay- Richtlinien gelesen, die AGB's, oder die Versandbedingungen?

Kennst du "Ja!" Produkte? Die haben eine Weiß-blaue Verpackung. Kauft der auch Saft von denen und erwartet aufgrund der Verpackung dann Milch?


----------



## bruderbethor (21. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Der Startpreis sind 280€  Mensch, das suggeriert doch das die Grafikkarte dabei ist ! Und genau das nutz der windige Verkäufer aus. Bei der Masse an Menschen die sich bei ebay tummeln, ist es doch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis einer in die "Falle" geht. Ich finde einfach dreist das solche offenkundigen Betrügereien mit der Arglosigkeit der Käufers legitimiert werden sollen  getreu dem Motto "der ist ja selber Schuld ..."

Es ist ganz klar eine Masche um Geld zu machen ... und wenn wir nicht aufpassen werde immer mehr Leute solche "rechtlichen" Lücken finden ... dann leben wir in einen sinnbildlichen "Mienenfeld" und jeder wird dann zum anderen sagen ... "Moment lies nochmal ganz genau, du bekommst eigentlich nichts für dein Geld, aber ich habe es so geschickt ausgedrückt, dass du dich wohl hättest länger damit auseinander setzten sollen"

Es ist wichtig das an einer solchen Stelle ein Zeichen gegen den Betrug gesetzt wird ! Auch wenn dieser Betrug durch eine geschickte Formulierung im rechtlichen Sinne ggf. keiner ist.

Gruß


----------



## Cleriker (21. März 2014)

Wir haben doch längst solche Verhältnisse. Dass das eine linke Nummer ist, bestreitet doch niemand. Ich sagte ja bereits, dass der Verkäufer einen auf den Sack bekommen soll. Den Käufer als unschuldig anzusehen ist Quatsch. Wären die Beschreibung und die Bilder missverständlich, könnte man darüber nachdenken, aber so? Nein. Der Käufer hat absichtlich einen überteuerten Karton gekauft, oder nicht verstanden was ein gültiger Kaufvertrag ist.


----------



## DjangOC (21. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Hmm die Welt ist schon komisch, hier schreien alle es sei Betrug, aber wie mich Phlebiac auf Hardwareluxx abgezockt hat soll keiner sein 

(Er (im Wakü quatscher):werde wohl auch mein Aquaero5XT verkaufen und mir ein 6er holen.
Ich: würdest du es auch an mich verkaufen, was schwebt dir preislich vor, kannst du nen verkaufefread aufmachen und für mich reservieren.
Mod: Macht das per PN, braucht ned wegem jeden scheiss nen VKFread zu machen.

-Haben dann (scheinbar) alles per PN geregelt, und ich hab eingezahlt.
-Hab nix bekommen, nach 4 Wochen nen Fread dazu eröffnet
In dem schreibt selbiger Mod, ich sei selber schuld, man mache keine PN Deals, (würd mich nur zu gerne interessieren wer seinen Post im Waküquatscher gelöscht hat.)
Alle sagen sei selber schuld, blablabla, und hat halt nun 105 Euro Lehrgeld gezahlt (nur so nebenbei ich bekomm 35CHF Taschengeld, wenn ich mir was kaufen will geh ich jobben))

Wie gesagt, kanns ned kapieren


----------



## bruderbethor (21. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

@DjangOC:

Am besten keine Deals ohne Personalausweis Kopie!

Ich bin Forenkäufer und habe ca. 2000€ DSLR-Zeug in einem Forum 
gekauft und wurde nie endtäuscht, aber vielleicht hatte ich nur Glück. 
Deinen Fall sehe ich aber, so wie du ihn schilderst auch als Betrug !

Die PN´s sollten doch aber für eine rechtliche Handhabe reichen, oder nicht?!

@Cleriker:

Ja das ist sicherlich geltendes Recht und wenn man es so missbraucht schadet es der Gesellschaft. das das Recht aber der Gesellschaft dienlich sein soll und nicht windigen Betrügern Geld verschaffen soll, ist meine Auffassung das ein Richter dies erkenn muss und dem Verkäufer wegen diese "Betruges" (auch wenn es im Moment im rechtlichen Sinne keiner ist) belangen sollte.


Gruß
Ben


----------



## DjangOC (21. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Nicht wenn man ned drauf zurück greifen kann, hab mich dann halt lautstark beschwert, folge - Account wurde gebannt


----------



## Toffelwurst (21. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Hmm die Welt ist schon komisch, hier schreien alle es sei Betrug, aber wie mich Phlebiac auf Hardwareluxx abgezockt hat soll keiner sein
> 
> (Er (im Wakü quatscher):werde wohl auch mein Aquaero5XT verkaufen und mir ein 6er holen.
> Ich: würdest du es auch an mich verkaufen, was schwebt dir preislich vor, kannst du nen verkaufefread aufmachen und für mich reservieren.
> ...


 
Leider bist du an deiner Situation wirklich selbst schuld. Wenn in den Forenregeln steht, man soll einen Thread erstellen und du machst es nicht und lässt dich bequatschen (auch wenn es ein Mod war) dann hast du Pech gehabt. Ähnlich wie bei einem Auffahrunfall, wenn dein Gegenüber dich wieder und wieder beschwört die Polizei nicht zu rufen mann, könne das ja so regeln und du lässt dich darauf ein, darfst du dich nicht beschweren, wenn hinterher die Versicherung ein Polizeiprotokoll von dir haben will das du nicht hast.

Du hast wider besseren Wissens gehandelt und musst nun mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## DjangOC (21. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich find mich ja damit ab, ich hab damals (vor 4Monaten etwa) dem Mod blind vertraut (könnte fast meinen er und Phlebiac sind Kumpels und wollten sich so das Feierabendbier finanzieren...) nur versteh ich das Theater ned was die anderen wegem Graka Karton machen.
Ich mein man sollte schon 5 Minuten Zeit haben um die Beschreibung zu lesen und als Handelspartner auf Ebay ist er ja mindestens 18, geht einer Arbeit nach und hat ein Einkommen.


----------



## bruderbethor (21. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



DjangOC schrieb:


> nur versteh ich das Theater ned was die anderen wegem Graka Karton machen.
> Ich mein man sollte schon 5 Minuten Zeit haben um die Beschreibung zu lesen und als Handelspartner auf Ebay ist er ja mindestens 18, geht einer Arbeit nach und hat ein Einkommen.



Es geht darum das es eine Masche ist ! Einer wird immer drauf rein fallen, so wie du auf eine andere rein gefallen bist ! Es ist eine Masche Leute abzuzocken, das sollte verboten sein !


----------



## DjangOC (21. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Hmm, ja da haste recht.


----------



## ebastler (21. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Der Verkäufer hat ja auch bestraft zu werden - der Käufer soll das Geld aber ebenso nicht zurückkriegen.

Mit dem Kaufen-Button hat er einen Kaufvertrag ubterschrieben - wenn er zu dumm/faul/wasauchimmer ist, den Vertrag (in dem Fall Versandbestimmungen und Beschreibung) genau zu lesen, ist es seine Schuld.

Ich kann ja auch nicht einen Smart in ferrarirot kaufen, und mich danach aufregen, dass ich keinen Ferrari geliefert bekomme. Angebot genau lesen ist nunmal Pflicht.

Richtig miese Nummer seitens des Verkäufers, der seinen ebay Account gesperrt kriegen und Sozialstunden o.Ä. leisten sollte, aber mit dem Käufer hab ich auch wenig Mitleid.

Ehe ich mein HTC One X+ auf ebay gekauft hab, hab ich die paar Zeilen Text wohl ne Stunde lang ins kleinste Detail analysiert, ob da nicht doch irgendwo ein Haken versteckt ist. War keiner, super Handy.

Die Zeit muss man sich nehmen. Kaufvertrag ust Kaufvertrag.


----------



## freshprince2002 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Warum soll der Verkäufer bestraft werden?


er hat deutlich geschrieben, dass es nur die Verpackung ist.
er hat es in die Kategorie "Kartons und Schachteln" eingestellt.
*-> Getäuscht wurde hier ganz sicher nicht.*
In diesem Fall hat der Käufer blind und dumm irgendwo mitgesteigert.
Der Käufer gehört bestraft, wenn er so grob fahrlässig handelt. 
Wenn er sich bei eBay so anstellt, will ich nicht wissen, wie fahrlässig, rücksichtslos und dämlich er sonst wo im echten Leben handelt.


Ich weiß, es gibt auch Verkäufer, die zuerst in Großbuchstaben mit langen Texten irgendein Teil beschreiben und erst ganz unten in Kleinstbuchstaben und vielleicht sogar hellgrauer Farbe schreiben, dass es nur die Packung ist. Ja, das wäre Täuschung gewesen. Das ist hier aber nicht der Fall.


Ich selber habe schon sehr viel bei eBay verkauft und ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, dass die Wenigsten die Artikelbeschreibung lesen oder angehängte Fotos ansehen. 
Ich beschreibe meine Ware immer sehr ausführlich, verständlich und übersichtlich und beschreibe auch die Verpackung und den Versand. Und fast jedesmal kriege ich Fragen zu Dingen, die in meiner Beschreibung erklärt werden.

Wenn ich z.B. schreibe "Das Laufwerk funktioniert 100%.", dann kommt mindestens eine Frage mit "Funktioniert das Laufwerk auch?". 

Anderes Beispiel:
Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich ein Blu-ray Steelbook verkauft, welches tiefe Dellen hatte.
Ich habe mehrere XXL Fotos eingestellt, auf denen die Dellen DEUTLICH zu sehen waren und dick geschrieben, dass das Steelbook Dellen hat.
Jemand hats ersteigert. Nach über 1 Woche, als noch kein Geld kam, bekam ich auf einmal die Nachricht vom Käufer mit der Bitte, den Kauf zu stornieren, weil er am Anfang nicht gemerkt hat, dass das Steelbook beschädigt ist. Ich habe ihm klar gemacht, dass er verpflichtet ist, das zu bezahlen. Hat er dann auch.

*Leute, wenn ihr zu blöd seid, die Beschreibung zu lesen, dann seid ihr selber schuld!*


----------



## nuclear (22. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Finde es ist klar eine Täuschung. 
In der Beschreibung steht nur:
-"Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine AMD Radeon R9 290X-Originalverpackung und die Rechnung. Alles in einem neuen zustand. "
Bei dem Satzbau könnte man nun auch denken dass der Bindestrich ein Gedankstrich ist.
-Der Preisstart hat das Grafikkarten Niveau.


Ich habe persönlich Kontakt zu Behinderten welche auch eine Zeit lang ständig ständig von Verkäufern verarscht wurden. Egal ob ebay-Kleinanzeigen, im Handyshop etc..
Denke, dass diese auch darauf reinfallen würden. Genauso wie wahrscheinlich viele Rentner etc. die mit dem "Umgang" im Internet nicht vertraut sind.

Der Verkäufer kann auch klare ganze Sätze schreiben und bei einem Paket bei dem der Hauptbestandteil nicht dabei ist dies auch explizit erwähnen.
Wenn nun einer von euch das aus Faulheit nicht gelesen hätte würde ich es anders sehen. Aber man muss auch an den schwächeren Teil der Gesellschaft denken.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (22. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Was Unterschreibe ich im Kaufvertrag, wenn ich auf Kaufen klicke? Das ich den Artikel, der in der Überschrift steht, kaufe:"AMD Radeon R9 290X OVP + RECHNUNG 29.10.2013" oder dass ich den Artikel in der Produktbeschreibung kaufe? Das ist Rechtlich gesehen gar nicht so einfach. Außerdem habe ich als Käufer auch in E-bay  ein Recht auf Umtausch bzw. Rückgabe. Nur weil es E-bay ist und der Verkäufer scheibt, dass ich den Artikel nicht Umtauschen darf ist dies natürlich nicht wahr. Es gilt immer noch deutsches Recht, was mir erlaubt den Kaufvertrag zu widerrufen.


----------



## DjangOC (22. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Nicht bei Privatpersonen so viel ich weiss.

Also ich find Nuclears 1ter Teil nur halb toll, denn der Satzbau ist etwad komplex, wenn man aber in der Schule aufgepasst hat und ned ein auf, "Ach ich scheiss auf Schule, ich mag Weiber und schnelles Geld" gemacht hat, dann sollte man das verstehen.

Eventuel hätte er mit Rücksicht auf die von dir im 2ten Teil beschrieben Personen Gruppe besser geschrieben "Ich verkaufe hier die OVP einer R9 290X"
So wäre es klarer gewesen, wobei ich bezweifle ob die Personen Gruppe die ich oben beschrieb es dann kapiert hätten, denn wenn ich nur jedes 2te Wort lese bekomm ich "Ich hier OVP R9290X" was ich dann als solchen Satz wahrnehme "Ich verkaufe* hier original verpackte R9 290X". *=  Ich vermute das man aber dennoch fähig sein wird das "verkaufe" als Prädikat in den einem vorschwebendem Satz aufzunehmen.

P.S.: Freshprince2002, haste klar recht.


----------



## scully1234 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Noch so ne dumme Betrügerfratze das scheint wohl die Runde zu machen

Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II | eBay


----------



## Rizoma (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Und der der andere mit dem AMD und Intel Karton hat sich nun umbenannt


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Noch so ne dumme Betrügerfratze das scheint wohl die Runde zu machen
> 
> Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II | eBay


 
Wo liegt denn euer Doofes Problem? Ist auch in der Kategorie Verpackungen und er sagt auch eindeutig das er eine Originalverpackung verkauft. Sorry aber langsam macht sich die Immigration mehr als bemerkbar. 
Wie doof kann man sein da mit zu bieten? Und in den Bewertungen hat einer ne Intel Verpackung verkauft für über 100€

Das könnte einer von hier sein, bzw einer der euer geheule gelesen hat...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/EVGA-GeForce...d=100010&prg=9372&rk=2&rkt=24&sd=231183560619

Trotzdem schon über 20€..


----------



## PrivateCeralion (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich hab den Typen mal gemeldet. JA, man darf einen Karton verkaufen. NEIN, wenn der Artikelname einer Grafikkarte entspricht und der Artikel 200€ kostet und nur in der Beschreibung steht, dass es eine Verpackung ist, dann wird der Käufer getäuscht, was natürlich nicht legal ist. Das ist der Artikelname: "Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II" Da steht *NICHTS* von einer Verpackung. Dem Verkäufer ist offensichtlich nicht klar, das er eine Straftat begeht...


----------



## freshprince2002 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich als Käufer auch in E-bay  ein Recht auf Umtausch bzw. Rückgabe. Nur weil es E-bay ist und der Verkäufer scheibt, dass ich den Artikel nicht Umtauschen darf ist dies natürlich nicht wahr. Es gilt immer noch deutsches Recht, was mir erlaubt den Kaufvertrag zu widerrufen.


Dieses Widerrufs-/Rückgaberecht hast du nur, wenn du von einem gewerblichen Verkäufer oder Händler bzw. von einem Unternehmen etwas kaufst.
Kaufst du etwas von einem privaten Verkäufer, hast du kein solches Recht.


----------



## Verminaard (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



PrivateCeralion schrieb:


> Ich hab den Typen mal gemeldet. JA, man darf einen Karton verkaufen. NEIN, wenn der Artikelname einer Grafikkarte entspricht und der Artikel 200€ kostet und nur in der Beschreibung steht, dass es eine Verpackung ist, dann wird der Käufer getäuscht, was natürlich nicht legal ist. Das ist der Artikelname: "Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II" Da steht *NICHTS* von einer Verpackung. Dem Verkäufer ist offensichtlich nicht klar, das er eine Straftat begeht...


 
Gesunder Menschenverstand.
Sowas fehlt irgendwo Einigen.

Kathegorie im welcher der Artikel steht ist richtig.
Die große Ueberschrift ist auf den ersten Blick irrefuehrend.
Die Artikelbeschreibung kann verstanden werden wie man will.

Bevor ich auf sowas biete muss ich doch die komplette Anzeige lesen.
Ich schau mir dann auch die Bewertungen an. Dieser Anbieter liegt gerade mal bei 85% positiv von 40 Bewertungen.
Dann kann man sich mal die Negativbewertungen auch noch durchlesen.

Wer jetzt hier noch mitbietet und glaubt er/sie bekommt eine Grafikkarte, muesste mMn entmuendigt und von saemtlichen Zahlungsverkehr fuer immer ausgeschlossen werden.

Ja der Anbieter hat hier wohl vor irgendjemanden uebern Tisch zu ziehen.
Ja der Anbieter bewegt sich noch irgendwo im rechtlichen Rahmen.
Ja diese Masche ist schon etwas aelter und gerade deswegen sollte man doppelt und dreifach schauen, bevor man ein Gebot abgibt.
Ja dem Anbieter muesste eigentlich die Fresse poliert werden und was er macht ist absolut verwerflich.
ABER, es gehoeren immer 2 dazu. Wenn sich jemand trotzdem so abzocken laesst, meine Guete.
Diese Leute duerfen wahrscheinlich auch waehlen gehen und andere Sachen machen die dritte beeinflussen.


Ne richtig miese Tour ist das was DjangOC passiert ist.
Er hat sich auf eine Community verlassen. Unter Gleichgesinnten erwartet man weniger einen Betrugsversuch.
Der Moderator loescht mal eben sein verfaengliches Posting und laesst den Jungen auflaufen.
Hier steckt ueble kriminelle Energie. Der Abzocker war sich bewusst, das ihm hier nicht allzuviel passieren kann.

Die eBayauktionen hingehen muessen irgendwie einer Richtlinie entsprechen, sonst begeben sich die Anbieter in gefaehrliche Gewaesser.
Und wenn man diese Auktionen nicht lesen will/kann/darf, sollte man generell die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Jolly91 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Man muss schon alles lesen:


> Hallo, ich verkaufe hier eine Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II-Originalverpackung. Alles in einem neuen zustand.           Viel Spaß beim bieten


Das sagt doch schon, die Verpackung funktioniert bestens. Bilder von der Karte sind keine vorhanden, und der Karton wird zwei, drei mal fotographiert. ^^


----------



## bruderbethor (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Manche Wollen die Masche einfach nicht erkennen und wahr haben, dass der Verkäufer einen dummen Fangen will. Es existiert kein Markt für Grafikkartenkartons zum Preis von 200€ Zeig mir einen Normalsterblichen der den Karton kaufen will. Der Käufer wird hier, unter ausnutzung seiner Unaufmerksamkeit in eine Falle Gelockt ! Und dann stellen sich hier einige hin und behaubten, " hay hay der Käufer müsste bestraft werde ... wer so dumm ist ... bla .." kann man echt nur hoffen das nicht irgenwann mal jmd. über ihre Unaufmerksamkeit lacht ...

Solche Angebot sind doch echt unter aller sau. Das ist in meinen Augen eine Masche zum Verarschen argloser Büger und es ist Gesellschaftsschädlich und sollte verboten sein. Das Angebot ist irreführend (Punkt)

Gruß


----------



## scully1234 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Jolly91 schrieb:


> Man muss schon alles lesen:
> 
> Das sagt doch schon, die Verpackung funktioniert bestens. Bilder von der Karte sind keine vorhanden, und der Karton wird zwei, drei mal fotographiert. ^^


 
Nein das sagt nicht für jeden was aus schon gar nicht wenn man diesen Karton in Preisregionen platziert wo komplette Grafikkarten verkauft werden u in der platzierten Artikelüberschrift explizit keinen Karton erwähnt!

In der Suchanfrage gibt manch einer mitunter nur den Namen der Karte ein u den veranschlagten Preis dafür u erwartet zu recht nicht das er bei den Kriterien bei nem leeren Karton landet der auch erst beim zweiten Hinsehen ins Bewusstsein dringt

Auch wenn sich hier einige für die absoluten Profis halten beim erkennen solcher absichtlich gelegten Fallen gibt es da draußen auch noch Menschen die nicht ganz so gesegnet sind wie andere

Das was da abläuft ist einfach unterste Schublade u gehört unterbunden!


----------



## scully1234 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn euer Doofes Problem? Ist auch in der Kategorie Verpackungen und er sagt auch eindeutig das er eine Originalverpackung verkauft. Sorry aber langsam macht sich die Immigration mehr als bemerkbar.
> Wie doof kann man sein da mit zu bieten? Und in den Bewertungen hat einer ne Intel Verpackung verkauft für über 100€
> 
> Das könnte einer von hier sein, bzw einer der euer geheule gelesen hat...
> ...



Wo das Problem liegt fragst du Egoist ?

Das es offensichtlich solche mießen Subjekte gibt die die Schwächen oder Bildungsstand anderer hier schamlos ausnutzen wollen

Ich hoffe mal nicht das du irgendwann mal in die Lage gerätst ob durch hohes Alter oder sonstiger geistiger Benachteiligungen wo du diese Zusammenhänge nicht mehr so einfach entlarvst 

Ich Bezogenheit ist schon ein schweres Laster aber da du den Immigrationsaspekt anführst kann man das eh nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## Jolly91 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Man bietet ware an, zeigt ein Bild davon, gibt alles darüber Preis, aber kein Bild vom Produkt selbst. Daher ist der Verkäufer fast im Recht den Karton einfach so rein zu stellen, und zu verkaufen.

Man sollte immer wissen, wo man kauft, und von wem man kauft.


----------



## scully1234 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Mir scheint das hier einige mehr Sympathie hegen für solche Hackfressen von "Verkäufern" als für den Rest der Gesellschaft

Ganz egal wie blöd u selten dämlich oder auch unverschuldet ein jeder vielleicht in solch einen Deal gerät steht hier gar nicht zur Diskussion

Das hier sind gesellschaftliche Schmarotzer  u ein jeder sollte diesen die Stirn bieten egal ob er den IQ hat deren hinterlistige Absichten zu enttarnen


----------



## bruderbethor (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Das könnte einer von hier sein, bzw einer der euer geheule gelesen hat...


 
Egal ob der Käufer nun sehr in Eile war, oder den Betrug nicht gemwerkt hat, oder es ihm vielleicht sogar egal war weil er zu vile Geld hat, oder ob er einfach zu doof war ... solche Aussagen halte ich jedoch für, sozial sehr unitelliegent. Nur weil man selber im Stande ist einen Fake oder eine Masche zu erkennen die anderer nicht erkennt sollte man sich nicht hin stellen als könnte einem das niemals passieren. Betrüger haben gute Maschen, sonst würde es sich ja nicht lohnen. Aberr ich für meinen Teil möchte nicht ständig auf der Hut sein müssen abgezogen zu werden, ich würde mich lieber entspannen. Aus diesem GRund finde ich diese Angebote nervig und super *******, weil es keinen Menschen gibt der sowas braucht !

Gruß

@scully1234: So hätte ich das nicht ausgedrückt aber inhaltlich bin ich da deiner Meinung


----------



## Goldbastard (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich finde so etwas eine Unverschämtheit. Dieser Fall erinnert mich noch an einen anderen.
Dort ging es nicht um eine Grafikkarte sondern um ein Poster der XBOX One. Das Angebot
wurde in der überschrift auch falsch deklariert. Aber der junge Mann hat zum Glück
sein Geld wiederbekommen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Lächerlich, echt hier wird 90% nur Quatsch geredet.. 

Sind das Jetzt betrüger weil da keine 250g Nudel und 200g Hackfleisch drinne sind?  Und ein Fertiger Teller abgebildet ist?


----------



## Rizoma (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Lächerlich, echt hier wird 90% nur Quatsch geredet..
> 
> Sind das Jetzt betrüger weil da keine 250g Nudel und 200g Hackfleisch drinne sind?  Und ein Fertiger Teller abgebildet ist?



Der Vergleich ist Bullshit in den blauen Kasten auf dem Fix Produkt steht Unmißverständlich was noch benötigt wird. Ich wünsche auch mal so jemand auf den Leim zu gehen am besten noch mit sehr hohen Finanziellen Verlust. Und behaupte nicht das es dir nicht passieren könnte es wurden schon ganz andere Leute ausgenommen von denen ich glaube das sie viel schlauer sind wie du.


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Der Vergleich ist Bullshit in den blauen Kasten auf dem Fix Produkt steht Unmißverständlich was noch benötigt wird. Ich wünsche auch mal so jemand auf den Leim zu gehen am besten noch mit sehr hohen Finanziellen Verlust. Und behaupte nicht das es dir nicht passieren könnte es wurden schon ganz andere Leute ausgenommen von denen ich glaube das sie viel schlauer sind wie du.


 
Nö da steht nicht "Eindeutig" was noch benötigt wird nach eurer Logik. Wenn ihr Betrug unterstellen wollt, dann ist der Betrag egal. 
Ist Moral jetzt eine Stärke oder Schwäche des Menschen? 

Also der Verkäufer hat jedenfalls ohne Moral mal 360€ mehr in der Tasche für eine Verpackung und ist zu 100% im Recht.


----------



## bruderbethor (23. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Also der Verkäufer hat jedenfalls ohne Moral mal 360€ mehr in der Tasche für eine Verpackung und ist zu 100% im Recht.


 
Na dann sein mal froh das es nicht deine 360€ waren, wenn du die Masche so klasse findest und das auch gut heißt findet sich sicherlich auch eine feine Falle für dich  Ich finde Moral ist eine der wenigen Dinge di Menschen wirklich ausmachen ... Manche brauchen sie aber nicht und wollen einfach nur materiellen Zeug um sich anhäufen ... Ich habe eine Tochter und mir sind andere Werte einfach wichtiger. Ich denke wir sollten auch im Sinne unserer Kinder, eine Gesellschaft sein die Werte nicht mit Materien ergaunerten Vorteilen gleichsetzt ... denn dann müssen wir uns wirklich über nichts mehr Sorgen machen ... 

Nur weil es die Aktuelle Gestzteslage nicht als Straftat erkennt muss es noch lange kein Recht sein, ich hoffe doch dass jeder halbwegs geschichtlich gebildete Mensch das erkennen sollte.


----------



## freshprince2002 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Sympathie für solche Verkäufer? Nein. Aber er macht alles rechtmäßig. _(Das gilt natürlich nicht für die, die wirklich mit geschickten Beschreibungen die Leute wirklich betrügen, so wie ich es in Post 286 beschrieben habe.)_
200€ für eine Verpackung verlangen? Als privater Verkäufer ist das sein gutes Recht. 
Wenn ich will, kann ich euch meinen gebrauchten Kaugummi anbieten und dafür 200€ verlangen. Wenn ich vorher sage, er ist gebraucht und vorgekaut, mache ich nix falsch und ob ihr den Kaugummi kaufen wollt oder nicht, dürft ihr selbst entscheiden.

Manche hier tun so, also ob eBay der einzige Platz auf Erden wäre, auf dem fahrlässig handelnde Bürger _(hier die Käufer)_ zur Kasse gebeten werden, bzw. in euren Augen "betrogen" werden.
Wer bei solchen Auktionen auf GAR NIX achtet und blind mitsteigert, ohne sich vorher zu informieren, der wird früher oder später (eher viel früher) an anderer Stelle im Leben verarscht und ganz stark auf die Schnauze fliegen. Da tun 200€ für eine Verpackung kaum weh. (Speziell an die Kinder hier gerichtet: AUGEN AUF!)

Wenn so eine Kleinigkeit _(bei der der Verkäufer sogar im Recht ist)_ in euren Augen so ein wahnsinnig großer Betrug sein soll, dann frage ich mich, warum ihr bei wirklich großen Betrügen und Unrechtmäßigkeiten seitens der Politik nicht auf die Straße zum demonstrieren geht? 
Ach ja, da fällts mir wieder ein: große Klappe - Nix dahinter. Hier im Forum dürft ihr euch natürlich kostenlos und umsonst aufregen und eure Stammtischparolen loswerden.


----------



## scully1234 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



freshprince2002 schrieb:


> Sympathie für solche Verkäufer? Nein. Aber er macht alles rechtmäßig. _(Das gilt natürlich nicht für die, die wirklich *mit geschickten Beschreibungen die Leute wirklich betrügen*._


_

Und ne geschickte Beschreibung ist es nicht in der Überschrift zu verschweigen das es sich hier ganz klar um einen Karton handelt und das Angebot in Preisregionen zu stellen wo komplette Grafikkarten verkauft werden

Sorry aber ihr wollt euch für so "cool" halten das ihr deren Absichten erkennt gegenüber den "dummen" Menschen die darauf reinfallen, aber im gleichen Absatz kommt dann das diese Verkäuferfratze rechtmäßig handelt

Irgendwo ein Paradoxon da es keinen Markt gibt für 200 Euro teure Pappkartons aus der Branche ,und erzähl mir jetzt nicht das er auch nur eine Unit ans Volk bringen würde ,wenn das bereits aus der Überschrift hervor ginge

Wie groß wäre eure Klappe noch,wenn es eure Großeltern wären ,die von ihrer begrenzten Rente fürs Enkelchen nen leeren Pappkarton ersteigern ,weil sie der Überschrift und des veranschlagten Preises zu folge davon ausgehen, das es sich um eine vollwertige Karte handelt?!

Der Tellerrand scheint wieder mal zu groß zu sein um so weit zu denken oder?!

Denn die Opfer sind nun mal seit Jahren größtenteils solche Menschen und nicht der Normalo der noch den vollen Durchblick hat

Es steht aber keinen zu sich über diese Menschen in überheblicher Art lustig zu machen, frei nach dem Motto "selbst schuld wenn die so blöd sind u da mitbieten" denn jeder hier kann mal in die selbe Lage geraten wo er nicht mehr alles durchschaut

Das Angebot hat nur ein Ziel zu verschleiern u zu täuschen worum es sich ursprünglich handelt ,u das ist rechtlich ganz gewiss anfechtbar ,u moralisch sowieso unterste Schublade_


----------



## bruderbethor (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



freshprince2002 schrieb:


> Wenn so eine Kleinigkeit _(bei der der Verkäufer sogar im Recht ist)_ in euren Augen so ein wahnsinnig großer Betrug sein soll, dann frage ich mich, warum ihr bei wirklich großen Betrügen und Unrechtmäßigkeiten seitens der Politik nicht auf die Straße zum demonstrieren geht?
> Ach ja, da fällts mir wieder ein: große Klappe - Nix dahinter. Hier im Forum dürft ihr euch natürlich kostenlos und umsonst aufregen und eure Stammtischparolen loswerden.



LOL ...

Du hast es immer noch nicht begriffen oder ... aber du wirst es allem Anschein auch nicht ... 

So ich habe keine Lust mehr mich weiter über die Naivität anderer aufzuregen, die mit der Arglosigkeit von Menschen offensichtliche Abzocke legitimieren ... arme Welt  Dann es geht hier viel mehr um Gewissen und Moral als um die Gesetzestexte bis ins feinste zu kennen und der lachende "Betrüger" zu sein der im Rech ist, weil er geltendes Recht zu seinen Gunsten auslegt. Das Angebot war eine Falle, für einen unaufmerksamen ebay-Nutzer. Es sind Millionen Leute bei ebay ... einen dummen zu finden fällt nicht schwer. Aber die Mentalität die dahinter steckt ist das perfide, und das unterstützen manche hier mit sehr viel Einsatz ... ist schon irgendwie ... abstoßend.

so mir reichts 

Gruß


----------



## Cleriker (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich jedenfalls halte mich nicht für "so cool", habe aber trotzdem sofort gesehen, dass es um eine Verpackung geht. In der Überschrift steht OVP, da weiß ich persönlich nie ob originalverpackt, oder Verpackung gemeint ist. Deshalb schaue ich in die Beschreibung und sehe, es ist nur die Verpackung. Fertig, Thema beendet, brauche ich nicht. Gut, dass der Verkäufer es netterweise nochmal in der Beschreibung aufgeführt hat, sonst hätte ich vielleicht das falsche gekauft...
Genau so und nicht anders lief es ab, als ich diese Anzeige gesehen habe.

Was deine Frage angeht, was wäre wenn es meine Großeltern gewesen wären: Dann hätte ich den Kopf geschüttelt und gefragt warum sie, wenn sie sich nicht auskennen, nicht mich vorher gefragt haben. Über eine Karte hätte ich mich nämlich mehr gefreut, als über einen Karton. 
Wenn man nicht weiß, was etwas bedeutet, dann unterschreibt man es doch auch nicht. Hat einer von euch schonmal einen Serbischen Hauskredit, oder Autoleasingvertrag unterschrieben? Nein... ach warum das denn nicht?
Wenn meine Großeltern so naiv wären, dann hätte ich auch nur wenig Mitleid. Meine haben mir aber schon als kleines Kind beigebracht, für Fehler einzustehen. Die würden also auch keines Erwarten.

Die Moralfrage ist hier geklärt. Der Verkäufer tut mMn etwas unrechtes, dass ich ihm am liebsten verbieten würde. Dürfen, tut er es aber. Jemand der einen Fehler begeht, ganz bewusst und aus freien Stücken, der muss aber auch dafür haften. Der Käufer war gierig und Gier ist ebenso verwerflich bei ihm, wie beim Verkäufer. Die beiden nehmen sich also nichts. Weshalb sollte also ausgerechnet der Verkäufer für seine Gier (Preisgestaltung) bestraft werden, der Käufer aber nicht? 

bruderbethor,
anderen Menschen einfach etwas zu unterstellen ist auch nicht gerade eine Tugend! Wenn du anderen fehlende Moral vorwirfst, fass dir an die eigene Nase!


----------



## bruderbethor (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Cleriker schrieb:


> bruderbethor,
> anderen Menschen einfach etwas zu unterstellen ist auch nicht gerade eine Tugend! Wenn du anderen fehlende Moral vorwirfst, fass dir an die eigene Nase!


 
so eben geschehen ... ich gebe es auf ... wobei ich deine Argumentation schon schlüssig finde und ich nie in Frage gestellt habe, dass der Verkäufer es rechtlich darf. Der Käufer hat sein Fett sowieso weg bekommen da er nun einen super Tollen Karton inkl. Rechnung zuhause hat. der Verkäufer freut sich und kommt vor lachen nicht in den Schlaf ... das ist es was mich ärgert 

Ps. wenn deiner Oma eine windiger Typ auf einer Kaffeefahrt irgendwelchen Mist verkauft ist das rechtlich auch okay, aber dennoch irgendwie blöde oder ?! Weißt du was ich damit meine ?


----------



## scully1234 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls halte mich nicht für "so cool", habe aber trotzdem sofort gesehen, dass es um eine Verpackung geht. In der Überschrift steht OVP, da weiß ich persönlich nie ob originalverpackt, oder Verpackung gemeint ist. Deshalb schaue ich in die Beschreibung und sehe, es ist nur die Verpackung. Fertig, Thema beendet, brauche ich nicht. Gut, dass *der Verkäufer es netterweise nochmal in der Beschreibung aufgeführt hat*, sonst hätte ich vielleicht das falsche gekauft...
> Genau so und nicht anders lief es ab, als ich diese Anzeige gesehen habe.



Und ich frag dich nochmal ob du über deinen eigenen Horizont schauen kannst u ausschließen,das es anderen Menschen auch gelingt diese mit Absicht so geschickt formulierte Artikelbeschreibung zu entschlüsseln?

Und in der von mir verlinkten Artikelüberschrift steht das



> Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II


Da ist rein gar nix "nett" an dem Angebot,nett u richtig wäre es gewesen den Artikel um den es hier primär geht nämlich den Karton in der Überschrift zu erwähnen, und nicht das Produkt was gar nicht mehr vorhanden ist

Du scheinst dich eben auch für so"cool"zu halten ,wenn nur das zählt was du u ich vielleicht erkennen kannst im Artikel

Es gibt bei weiten noch mehr Menschen auf dem Planeten die nicht zwangläufig die selben für dich u mich logischen Schritte nachvollziehen können,aber diese haben verdammt noch mal das selbe verbriefte Recht nicht von solchen A...löchern aufs Kreuz gelegt zu werden

Denn genau das ist deren Absicht mit solchen Angeboten, denn es gibt keinen Markt für so etwas wie leere Pappkartons in 200Euro Regionen!!


----------



## Cleriker (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Hast du wirklich einen Beweis dafür, dass er absichtlich 280 eintippen wollte? Hast du meine Geschichte mit dem Rad gelesen? Ich wollte 2000, nicht 200. Passiert ist es trotzdem. Vielleicht wollte er nur 28Euro. Ich bin mir zwar ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht so war, aber sein könnte es. Einfach jemanden zu verurteilen, ohne genaueres zu wissen und daraufhin auch noch die Leute zu mustern, die soetwas rein objektiv sehen, das ist unterste Schublade. 

Mit geistigen Fähigkeiten hat das hier wenig zu tun, da bin ich mir sicher. Wer so benachteiligt ist, dass er solche logischen Schritte nicht kann, der hat meistens auch jemanden, der ihm hilft. Hier hat mMn nur die Gier des Käufers durchgeschlagen und diese Situation verursacht. Falls man die Überschrift nicht zu deuten weiß (das OVP), dann sollte man doch die Beschreibung lesen. Wenn man die dann auch noch missversteht, dann schaut man sich die Bilder an und sieht, dass dort keine Karte abgebildet ist. Spätestens hier sollte der Verstand eine Warnung aussprechen. Wenn man dann noch den Preis sieht, der nur knapp über der hälfte des Neupreises liegt, dann sollte einem klar werden, dass etwas nicht stimmt und man kann den Verkäufer kontaktieren. Wenn man sich dazu auch noch zu fein ist, dann ist man halt selbst schuld. 

Richtig gelesen! Im Gegensatz zu manch anderem hier sehe ich den Preis überhaupt nicht als angebracht für eine Karte an. Die gehen gebraucht für 350 sofort weg. Warum sollte also jemand für eine derart neue Karte nur so wenig haben wollen?
Weiter gehts damit, wer denn solche Produkte kauft?! Die meinsten wollen doch garnicht selbst Hand anlegen. Auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, der Prozentsatz der User die selbst basteln, ist extrem gering. Wer also solche eine Karte (High-End) gebraucht sucht, der weiß um was es geht. Das sind idR keine Omas und Opas. 

Nochmal zur Überschrift:
Wenn ich einen gebrauchtwagen verkaufen will, schreibe ich doch auch nicht in den Titel Sachen wie: Rostlaube, Wrack, Altes Mistding mit kaputter Tür... Ich schreibe rein: Golf irgendwas, 2.0 16V blablabla, bei Artikelzustand dann z.B. defekt und in der Beschreibung dann genaueres. Das wurde hier auch gemacht. 

Ich kann wirklich nicht verstehen wie dieser Kauf aus versehen schief gegangen sein soll. Ich denke eher, dass der Käufer das absichtlich macht, um den Verkäufer zu schröpfen!


----------



## freshprince2002 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



bruderbethor schrieb:


> So ich habe keine Lust mehr mich weiter über die Naivität anderer aufzuregen, die mit der Arglosigkeit von Menschen offensichtliche Abzocke legitimieren


Naiv sind da die Käufer. Oder nicht? Oh moment mal, da kommt ja noch mehr von dir:


bruderbethor schrieb:


> ...für einen *unaufmerksamen* ebay-Nutzer.


Und weiter gehts:


bruderbethor schrieb:


> ...einen *dummen *zu finden fällt nicht schwer.


 Noch fragen?


----------



## scully1234 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Überschrift:
> Wenn ich einen gebrauchtwagen verkaufen will, schreibe ich doch auch nicht in den Titel Sachen wie: Rostlaube, Wrack, Altes Mistding mit kaputter Tür... Ich schreibe rein: Golf irgendwas, 2.0 16V blablabla, bei Artikelzustand dann z.B. defekt und in der Beschreibung dann genaueres. Das wurde hier auch gemacht.



Langsam zweifel ich am gesunden Menschenverstand



> Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II


 Ich lass das hier mal so stehen nochmals übrigens da du es gekonnt überlesen hast kann sich jeder seinen Teil zu denken

Nur gut das du die Artikelbeschreibungen dann immer u überall so aufmerksam ließt

Und wenn ich ne Auspuffanlage für besagtes Fahrzeug verkaufe schreib ich das normal üblich auch in die Überschrift und nicht nur verkaufe Golf

Um dann im Kleingedruckten auch wieder verschlüsselt zu erwähnen das es nur der Auspuff ist

Denn hier wird suggeriert das eine Karte zum Verkauf steht u nicht ein schäbiger Karton,das ganze noch gepusht durch den völlig absurden Preis

Zum Thema "Tippfehler"

Ehrlich?

Und das gleich mehrere Male?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Asus-NVIDIA-...d=100013&prg=9265&rk=1&rkt=30&sd=251473298111

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Asus-NVIDIA-...604?pt=Kartons_Schachteln&hash=item4ad289de4c


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Gigabyte-Nvi...rg=20140107083420&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=321355136599

Würde ich mal die Tastatur wechseln


----------



## bruderbethor (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich glaube wir kommen hier auf keinen grünen Zweig mehr ... beweisen kann keiner von uns mit welchen Hintergedanken Käufer und Verkäufer gehandelt haben und die Meinungen sind ja nun hinreichend ausgelegt. Ich versuche mich mal an einem Fazit ^^ Der Käufer war zu blauäugig und kann nun einen Karton für mehrere Hundert Teuronen sein eigen nennen. Der Verkäufer ist im Recht da der Kaufvertrag nach deutschem recht zustande gekommen und wirksam ist (mit allen Rechten und Pflichten). Dennoch würden wir uns doch alle wünschen das solche Betrügereien keine Unterstützung von der Bevölkerung bekommen ! Da sie keiner von uns braucht, sie moralisch unter aller Sau sind und nur auf Geldschneiderei abzielen!

Gruß

okay so ?

@freshprice2002: danke du warst sehr aufmerksam und hast festgestellt das ich mich doch habe dazu hin reißen lassen meine Meinung zu Thema kund zu tun ^^


----------



## scully1234 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich kann mir die Verteidigung und fadenscheinigen Unschuldsvermutungen solcher Betrügerfratzen imo auch nur dadurch erklären das jemand auch schon mal so was getätigt hat oder es vor hat oder im Bekanntenkreis jemand ist der so handelt

 Normale Menschen sollte so was einfach nur anwidern das ist fakt


----------



## Verminaard (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir die Verteidigung und fadenscheinigen Unschuldsvermutungen solcher Betrügerfratzen imo auch nur dadurch erklären das jemand auch schon mal so was getätigt hat oder es vor hat oder im Bekanntenkreis jemand ist der so handelt
> 
> Normale Menschen sollte so was einfach nur anwidern das ist fakt



Erst mal alle beleidigen die nicht mit dem Finger auf den Verkäufer zeigen und den armen armen Käufer bemitleiden.
Auch nicht unbedingt die feine Art.

Es wurde doch von fast jedem schon bemerkt das solche Maschen moralisch absolut verwerflich sind. 
Nur es fordert nicht automatisch jeder die Todesstrafe für solche Verkäufer. 
Die bewegen sich nun mal irgendwo im rechtlichen Raum. Ob man es persönlich befürwortet oder nicht.
Deswegen aber die Bieter oder Käufer komplett aus der Pflicht nehmen ist auch etwas, na ich weiß nicht.

Wir werden permanent getäuscht, egal bei was. Selbst bei der partnersuche herrscht erstmal ein vortaueschen von den wirklichen Tatsachen.
Konzerne versuchen uns zum Kauf zu ueberreden, durch Täuschung, aehhhh Werbung.

Sowas wird alles akzeptiert, weils eben so ist, aber wenn ein vollnapf, Moment waren sogar 26 Gebote, gierig auf irgendwas bietet ohne genau zu lesen, ist jeder der diesen nicht bemitleidet ein betrueger?

Das tragische ist doch das genau diese Masche auf ebay nicht ganz so neu ist, und noch immer Erfolg hat.


Ich wuerde mir auch eine sehr viel fairere Welt wuenschen, wo man nicht bei jeder Kleinigkeit die man macht verdammt aufpassen muss, das man nicht uebervorteilt wird. Leider ist diese Welt ein utopia. 
Irgendwie schaffen es die waehler in der Masse immer wieder die gleichen lobbyparteien zu waehlen, wo letztendlich Gesetze eher gegen den einzelnen buerger erschaffen werden.


----------



## DjangOC (24. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Und ihr wisst ja ned aus was für Hintergründen der Verkäufer das macht.
Es gibt Leute die das krankhaft machen, andere übern Tisch zu ziehen.

Und ja, ich fänd ihn auch ein Ars*hloc*, aber solange Leute zufaul sind die Beschreibung zu lesen, wird es Leute geben die daraus einen Provit ziehen.
Es gibt da so ein Sprichwort: "Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen."

Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, je länger ich sehe wie viel Leute es gibt die darauf reinfallen, desto schmackhafter wird einem das ganze (ja ich bin für manche ein moralisches Arschloch, gebs ja zu)


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

So gerade mit Ebay telefonischen Kontakt gehabt, offensichtlich sitzen dort noch zurechnungsfähige Leute 

Ihnen sind die Vorfälle diesbezüglich bekannt, u sie verfolgen das schon ne ganze Weile, prüfen bereits wie rechtlich dagegen vorgegangen werden kann


Denn die Gewichtung von Betrügern u Betrogener, hat *Gott sei Dank* bei denen noch einen anderen Stellenwert, wie bei einigen Usern hier 

Wie ich schon sagte, völlig egal wie der Käufer geschädigt wurde, ob durch Unachtsamkeit oder anderer Defizite, gleicht die verwerfliche Tat noch lange nicht aus


----------



## Toffelwurst (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



scully1234 schrieb:


> So gerade mit Ebay telefonischen Kontakt gehabt[...]


 
"Frau Mayer, Frau Mayer, der Holgi hat dem Jürgen sein Pausenbrot weg gegessen, da müssen sie den Holgi jetzt ganz feste den Popo hauen!"

Made My Day

Unsere möchtegern Samariter, aber eine Ausdrucksweise dran, dass einem schlecht werden kann.


----------



## bruderbethor (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ich finde es gar nicht schlecht, dass er bei ebay angerufen hat ! Ich finde das hat etwas mit Courage zu tun nicht weg zu sehen ... Aber das werden sicher wieder einige ganz anders sehen 

Gruß


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> "Frau Mayer, Frau Mayer, der Holgi hat dem Jürgen sein Pausenbrot weg gegessen, da müssen sie den Holgi jetzt ganz feste den Popo hauen!"
> 
> Made My Day
> 
> Unsere möchtegern Samariter, aber eine Ausdrucksweise dran, dass einem schlecht werden kann.




Hast wohl Angst um deine "wertvollen" Kartons?

Wenn die Typen Post vom Anwalt bekommen lachen ganz andere glaub mir


----------



## Toffelwurst (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Hast wohl Angst um deine "wertvollen" Kartons


 
Nö, es gibt nur Dinge, die gehen einen einfach nichts an. Auch wenn man noch so sehr das Bedürfnis hat den Robin Hood zu spielen.


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Da liegst du falsch mein Freund für jede Hackfresse die dort weniger ihre schäbigen Geschäfte betreibt trink ich hier ein Glas Rotwein mehr!

Und die Ausdrucksweiße ist für solche Bauernfänger genau richtig gewählt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Was spricht dagegen sich bei solchen Fällen an Ebay zu wenden? Ich sehe da nix verwerfliches und 150 Taler sind garantiert kein Tipp- oder Druckfehler. Es soll ja trotz der richtigen Kategorie und der gequetscht wirkenden Erwähnung der Anschein erweckt werden das der Ersteller beim Einstellen einen Fehler gemacht hat. Ein ehrlicher Verkäufer würde in der Überschrift erwähnen das es eine OVP ist und sicherlich nicht so einen Startpreis aufrufen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Hast wohl Angst um deine "wertvollen" Kartons?
> 
> Wenn die Typen Post vom Anwalt bekommen lachen ganz andere glaub mir


 
Lächerlich.  guck nicht soviel Achtung Kontrolle...  Lach mich kaputt. Ebay juckt das nicht wenn du da anrufst und petzt.. 
Oh man, dein Kommentar mit dem Telefonat mit Ebay müsste eigentlich in die Witze Abteilung..



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> "Frau Mayer, Frau Mayer, der Holgi hat dem Jürgen sein Pausenbrot weg gegessen, da müssen sie den Holgi jetzt ganz feste den Popo hauen!"


 


Besser kann man das nicht beschreiben.


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Keine Angst da landet ihr schon mit euren sozialverträglichen Statements

Aber wahrscheinlich doch besorgt um die wertvollen Kartons wa?


----------



## bruderbethor (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Nö, es gibt nur Dinge, die gehen einen einfach nichts an. Auch wenn man noch so sehr das Bedürfnis hat den Robin Hood zu spielen.



Ich höre nichts, sehe nicht und es ist nicht mein Problem ... ist nicht immer der richtige Weg, aber oft der einfachste. Wo ist jetzt das Problem dass ein User sich mehr einsetzt das solche Angebote aus ebay verschwinden? Es hat doch wirklich keiner was davon. Die Verkäufer müssen ja nicht gleich vom Anwalt besucht werden, aber diese Art von Angeboten sollen einfach verschwinden ! Ob sich ebay wirklich Kümmert steht auf einem anderen Blatt 

Gruß


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich doch besorgt um die wertvollen Kartons wa?


 
Ich hab meine Schön Sortiert und behalte sie für den Wiederverkauf. Der "Hip Hop Hood des Internets - Der Gerechte alias die Petze" 


Aber mal so nebenbei! Hast du den Karton gekauft?


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Willst du nicht noch ein paar smiles mehr Posten für jedes Jahrzehnt das du jünger u unreifer bist wie der Durchschnitt hier?


Aber keine Angst deinen Karton hab ich nicht ersteigert ich kaufe nicht bei Bauernfängern


----------



## bruderbethor (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Schön Sortiert und behalte sie für den Wiederverkauf. Der "Hip Hop Hood des Internets - Der Gerechte alias die Petze"


 
Wieso möchtest du nicht das er sich an ebay wendet ? Um mal wieder etwas sachlicher zu werden ^^


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Willst du nicht noch ein paar smiles mehr Posten für jedes Jahrzehnt das du jünger u unreifer bist wie der Durchschnitt hier?
> 
> 
> Aber keine Angst deinen Karton hab ich nicht ersteigert


 

Ich kann einfach mein Lachen nicht ausdrücken mit einem Smiley... Geht einfach nicht anders.. Taste hängt weil ich vor Lach tränen nicht mehr sehe. Glaub mir, ich bin sicher älter und Reifer wie du.. Und es ist sicher nicht mein Karton. Wenn du lesen kannst hab ich in meiner Signatur eine Nvidia stehen.



bruderbethor schrieb:


> Wieso möchtest du nicht das er sich an ebay wendet ? Um mal wieder etwas sachlicher zu werden ^^


 
Er kann von mir aus 100 mal bei Ebay anrufen. Wenn er sonst nicht besseres zu Tun hat..


----------



## bruderbethor (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Er kann von mir aus 100 mal bei Ebay anrufen. Wenn er sonst nicht besseres zu Tun hat..



Und wo liegt dann dein Problem ? Es ist doch irgendwie in unser aller Sinne! Oder habe ich da was missverstanden?


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach mein Lachen nicht ausdrücken mit einem Smiley... *Geht einfach nicht anders.. Taste hängt* ..



Ach dann warst du das auf Ebay mit dem "Tippfehler" beim Preis

 Sorry gib mir deine Adresse u ich sende dir ne neue Tastatur damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen u betrogenen Usern kommt


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



bruderbethor schrieb:


> Und wo liegt dann dein Problem ? Es ist doch irgendwie in unser aller Sinne! Oder habe ich da was missverstanden?


 
In meinem Sinne ist nur, das die Käufer vorher richtig lesen sollen, bevor sie kaufen. "VORALLEM" bei so einem Hohen Preis.



scully1234 schrieb:


> Ach dann warst du das auf Ebay mit dem "Tippfehler" beim Preis


 
Genau... Mal auf den Preis geschaut. Von der Logik her müssten es dann 222€ oder 333€ gewesen sein, wenn du das auf meine aussage mit der Taste beziehen willst. 

Ich denke ein Mod sollte vielleicht hier mal eingreifen und aufräumen. Zu viel OT "Leider auch von mir" und mittlerweile sogar Verdächtigungen das Jemand von hier oder "Ich" den Karton verkauft habe.


----------



## bruderbethor (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> In meinem Sinne ist nur, das die Käufer vorher richtig lesen sollen, bevor sie kaufen. "VORALLEM" bei so einem Hohen Preis.



Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen  da es doch im Sinne von uns allen sein sollte wenn Fehlerhafte Angebote verschwinden. Ich finde es vollkommen legitim Solche Angebot zu Brandmarken (Preis zu Hoch, oder irreführende Beschreibung) dann kann der Verkäufer ggf. noch einmal nachbessern und dann seinen Karton ganz einfach verkaufen. Es sollte doch auch im Sinne des ordentlichen Verkäufers liege, dass der Kunde zufrieden ist. Solche Anzeigen Anzuprangern steigert für mich die Sicherheit und die Qualität der Verkaufsplattform. Den Verkäufer würde ich nicht gleich belangen, eben nur das Angebot nachbessern 

Gruß


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Ihm ist ja auch nicht klar wer der Auslöser für das ganze Drama ist 

Die Schuld wird einfach auf dem Rücken der Käufer abgeladen, obwohl nicht sie es sind die das verfängliche Angebot geschaltet haben. Ohne die Hackfresse von "Verkäufer" würde gar nicht erst gesellschaftlicher Schaden entstehen, und kein Mensch ob nur dumm oder anderweitig benachteiligt wäre kompromittiert

Deshalb bin ich dafür solchen Schmarotzern, wo man ihnen habhaft werden kann, auch dementsprechend den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen!



scully1234 schrieb:


> Ach dann warst du das auf Ebay mit dem "Tippfehler" beim Preis






Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Genau... Mal auf den Preis geschaut. Von der Logik her müssten es dann 222€ oder 333€ gewesen sein, wenn du das auf meine aussage mit der Taste beziehen willst.



Schon mal Ironie gesehen wenn sie dich anspringt? Andere brauchen dafür nicht 2 Millionen Smiles im Regelfall genügt da einer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



bruderbethor schrieb:


> Ich höre nichts, sehe nicht und es ist nicht mein Problem ... ist nicht immer der richtige Weg, aber oft der einfachste. Wo ist jetzt das Problem dass ein User sich mehr einsetzt das solche Angebote aus ebay verschwinden? Es hat doch wirklich keiner was davon. Die Verkäufer müssen ja nicht gleich vom Anwalt besucht werden, aber diese Art von Angeboten sollen einfach verschwinden ! Ob sich ebay wirklich Kümmert steht auf einem anderen Blatt
> 
> Gruß



Die Aussage gibt es ja schon seit Christi Geburt:
 „_O heiliger St. Florian, verschon mein Haus, zünd andre an._“ 

 Das mit dem Ruf von Ebay hatte ich ja schon geraumer Zeit erwähnt. So lange solche Leute dort quasi unbeschadet ihre Geschäfte tätigen können ist und bleibt es die Halsabschneider- oder Piratenbucht


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> .. Und es ist sicher nicht mein Karton. Wenn du lesen kannst hab ich in meiner Signatur eine Nvidia stehen.
> ..



Deine Signatur: Asus GTX 770 DCII OC

Karton Verkausthread: Asus GTX 770 DCII OC

Uuups auch ne Nvidia u das selbe Modell 

Ärgert dich wohl das der schäbige Karton immer noch nicht verkauft ist für 200 halt jetzt ja nur noch 150 Mücken

Sorry ich könnte jetzt auch tausende von Smiles posten für diesen Faux Pas^^


----------



## Cleriker (25. März 2014)

scully, mit derartigen Aussagen wie auf den letzten Seiten, zeigst du nur deine eigene "Hackfr****"!

Wer bitte bestimmt den darüber, wie teuer so ein Karton sein darf? Hier im Forum oder bei Kleinanzeigen, wird bei Preisverhandlungen dauernd selbiger gedrückt, wegen fehlender OVP. Da sind 50 Euro locker drin. Für mich persönlich ist da kein Unterschied zwischen 50 und 300 Euro für so eine Schachtel, beides viel zu viel. Die dürfte maximal 10 Euro wert sein. Sollen wir jetzt echt jedes zweite Angebot hier im MP deshalb melden? Denn wenn wir so etwas befürworten, dann für alle, oder überhaupt nicht.

Es hat mMn jeder das Recht für seine persönlichen Habseligkeiten zu verlangen, was er möchte. Sonst müsste man wirklich für jede einzelne Auktion eine Grenze festlegen. Ich persönlich bin Opel-Fan, deshalb würde ich z.B. einen Golf nicht für hundert Euro kaufen. Das sehen die meisten aber anders. Was soll's? 

Für mich waren beide eindeutig gleichermaßen verwerflich unterwegs. Der Verkäufer war gierig, genau wie der Käufer!


----------



## Verminaard (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer war gierig, genau wie der Käufer!


 
Der Unterschied ist aber das sich wohl manche eher mit einem Kaeufer identifizieren koennen als mit so einem Verkaeufer.

Als Kaeufer darf man ja gierig, aehh preisbewusst, sein und Preis druecken und Handeln bis zum erbrechen gehoert zum guten Ton und darueber darf man sich ja wirklich nicht aufregen.

Wer bisschen was in Foren verkauft hat sollte mal zurueckblicken wie hier um jeden Cent gefeilscht wird, blos dem Verkaeufer keinen angemessenen Preis zahlen wollen.


----------



## scully1234 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Cleriker schrieb:


> scully, mit derartigen Aussagen wie auf den letzten Seiten, zeigst du nur deine eigene "Hackfr****"!
> 
> Wer bitte bestimmt den darüber, wie teuer so ein Karton sein darf? !



Die Hackfresse kann den Karton von mir aus für 3 Millionen Euro anbieten, solange er das Angebot nicht als Falle gestaltet, hat da keiner ein Problem mit.

Nur wird ihm dann der Markt wegbrechen den er versucht zu belegen mit seinem schäbigen Karton

Aber wenn man versucht über Verschleierung in Verbindung mit dem Preis die Leute reinlegen zu wollen, bekommt die Hackfresse eben eins zurück auf die Fresse, im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten die Ebay für solche Dumpfbacken anbietet 

 Und ich sags nochmal für jeden Typen der überführt wird stoß ich hier mit nem Glas Rotwein an

 Hoch leben die Petzen!


----------



## Lexx (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Die Hackfresse kann ..., bekommt die Hackfresse eben eins zurück auf die Fresse, ... für solche Dumpfbacken


 Fliesst schon Blut und wo iff mein Gebiff?


----------



## Verminaard (25. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Die Hackfresse kann den Karton von mir aus für 3 Millionen Euro anbieten, solange er das Angebot nicht als Falle gestaltet, hat da keiner ein Problem mit.


 
Es ist doch eine ziehmlich leicht durchschaubare "Falle".
Im Zweifel eben beim Anbieter nachfragen, reagiert dieser nicht dann bleiben lassen.
Wenn ich nicht mal solche einfachen Mechanismen beherrsche, sollt ich vielleicht nur im Beisein eines vernuenftigen Menschen irgendwas kaufen.

Die Industrie bombardiert uns permanent mit irgendwelchen "Fallen" nur nennen sie es Werbung oder Verbraucherinformation.
Fallen auch genug drauf rein.
Muesste man auch alle in die Fresse schlagen oder?


Das solche Anbieter der letzte Dreck sind, ist klar, aber bitte, bisschen Eigenverantwortung.

Und wenn schon so boese reagieren, dann auf die wirklich gefaehrlichen die uns Kunden zuhauf schaedigen.
Das so ein kleiner gieriger Depp soviel Aufmerksamkeit erntet ist erstaunlich.


----------



## Rizoma (26. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



Cleriker schrieb:


> scully, mit derartigen Aussagen wie auf den letzten Seiten, zeigst du nur deine eigene "Hackfr****"!
> 
> Wer bitte bestimmt den darüber, wie teuer so ein Karton sein darf? Hier im Forum oder bei Kleinanzeigen, wird bei Preisverhandlungen dauernd selbiger gedrückt, wegen fehlender OVP. Da sind 50 Euro locker drin.


 
Der Markt bestimmt wie teuer die sind wie so bei allem. Und ich kann dir sagen das so nen Karton max. 20€. Wer sich am Marktplatz wegen einer OVP runter handeln lässt ist selber schuld eine fehlende OVP schmälert in keiner weise die Funktionalität des Produktes. Übrigens wenn man nicht auf Beschiss aus ist und wirklich nur die Verpackung verkaufen will dann sieht das so aus wie >>Hier<< allerdings interessiert sich dann wiederum keine Sau für das Stück Pappe.


----------



## Cleriker (26. März 2014)

Was bitte ist denn an der Überschrift anders? Bei beiden steht erst die Bezeichnung der Karte und dann Originalverpackung (OVP).

Einzig die Preisgestaltung ist anders.


----------



## Rizoma (28. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

Was andsers ist bei dem einen Steht OVP + Rechnung suggeriert eine Original Verpackte Karte der andere schreibt Original Verpackung schon aus. Im Artikel geht es weiter der eine Nimmt nen Gramtikalischen Trick um die Verpackung zu Verschleiern. Der ander Weist mehrmals und ohne irgend welche tricks drauf hin das es sich nur um die Verpackung handelt.

Aber hier im Thread sieht man wunderschön wer nur das sieht was er will und einige hier im Thread sind schon jetzt auf meiner Schwarzen liste für den Forums Marktplatz denn wer solche Ansichten hat schreckt auch nicht zurück von denen Gebrauch zu machen und ich habe keine Lust irgend wann mal der Gelackmeierte zu sein.


----------



## Cleriker (28. März 2014)

Jetzt halt mal die Luft an, mit deinen Unterstellungen! Wer hier objektiv beide Seiten verstehen kann statt nur auf irgendwen einzuhacken, der nutzt solche Tricks gleich selbst?
Was soll dieser Quatsch?

Steckst du also immer und überall, jeden Menschen in irgendwelche Schubladen?

Nach deiner Logik gerade, ist dem so!

Ebenfalls nach deiner Logik sollte man dir ja auch nichts mehr verkaufen dürfen, oder? Wenn ich dir beispielsweise eine AMD Radeon 7970 verkaufe und auf den Bildern und in der Beschreibung steht, dass sie Asus sei, würdest du plötzlich nicht bezahlen, da auf der Lüfternabe ja Asus und nicht AMD steht...Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Wenn nicht, erkläre mir mal den Unterschied!

Nochmal zum mitschreiben:
Ich finde es scheise, was der Verkäufer da gemacht hat, aber einen fragwürdigen Preis gegenüber der Überschrift, den Bildern und der Beschreibung... Da sehe ich auf seitens des Käufers eine klare Mitschuld, bis Hauptverantwortung. Diese Auktion war nun wirklich leicht als Karton zu erkennen. Der Käufer hat also aus purer Gier gehandelt. Das ist genau so verwerflich, wie solche Tricks. Deshalb sollten beide einen drauf bekommen.

Wenn der Verkäufer zu meinem Bekanntenkreis gehören würde, ich würde ihn entweder schmähen, oder ihm die Leviten lesen.

Mit dem Käufer habe ich aber auch kein Mitleid. Wer in der Lage ist die gesamten und nicht gerade kurzen AGB's von eBay zu lesen, zu verstehen und auch zu akzeptieren, ebenso wie den Kaufvertrag, den man auch bestätigen muss, der handelt bewusst und ist durchaus in der Lage, die Beschreibung zu verstehen.


----------



## Lexx (28. März 2014)

*AW: Karton einer Radeon R9 290X für 360 Euro verkauft: Und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*



> Der Käufer hat also aus purer Gier gehandelt.


Eher aus geiz..


----------



## maxmueller92 (28. März 2014)

Schon witzig wie sich hier manche über sowas, entschuldigung, lächerliches aufregen.
Der Käufer ist auf einen billigen (und leicht durchschaubaren) Trick reingefallen und hat daraus gelernt, ich denke das ist uns allen schon mal passiert.
Das ist in meinen Augen noch nicht mal richtiger Betrug sondern ne Dummheit-tut-weh Nummer.


----------

